# In Praise of Fray Bentos



## Dirk (6 Feb 2018)

I know it's probably a bit weird, but I love 'em.
Brings back childhood memories everytime I have one.
Any other afficianados?
Comfort food and only £1 a throw.


----------



## robjh (6 Feb 2018)

I have at times mused about a bike tour up the Uruguay River, passing through Fray Bentos, where, I imagined, there would be nothing but meat pies to eat.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2018)

robjh said:


> I have at times mused about a bike tour up the Uruguay River, passing through Fray Bentos, where, I imagined, there would be nothing but meat pies to eat.


Sound idyllic.


----------



## robjh (6 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Sound idyllic.


This rather frivolous thought of mine did start from a real event. I was on a work trip to Buenos Aires (yes, they were good times at that company) and on a day off I took the ferry across the River Plate to Uruguay, and met two American guys with their bikes who were riding north through Uruguay. I was quite envious.
I don't know if Fray Bentos was actually on their itinerary, but if the eponymous company sells their metal-clad pies in North America then I expect they were tempted.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Feb 2018)

Do they still have that wonderful finger-amputating can opener key, and the razor-sharp slashing can lid?


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Do they still have that wonderful finger-amputating can opener key, and the razor-sharp slashing can lid?


No - they dont have a can opener key and the best way to open them is with a good old fashioned can opener. Most attempts at opening end up in A&E until you've mastered the technique.


----------



## midlife (6 Feb 2018)

Yep, whenever we go away it's Fray Bentos pies, Princess tinned steak, chicken supreme in white sauce in a tin, mandarin segments / condensed milk......


----------



## slowmotion (6 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> No - they dont have a can opener key and the best way to open them is with a good old fashioned can opener. Most attempts at opening end up in A&E until you've mastered the technique.
> View attachment 394835


The same deal then. BTW, do you have a full complement of digits?


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Yep, whenever we go away it's Fray Bentos pies, Princess tinned steak, chicken supreme in white sauce in a tin, mandarin segments / condensed milk......


Great caravan meal - Fray Bentos pie, tinned spuds & tinned peas and carrots.*




*Washed down with 2 bottles of Malbec.


----------



## midlife (6 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Great caravan meal - Fray Bentos pie, tinned spuds & tinned peas and carrots.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caravan at Robin Hoods Bay or rented cottage in Yorkshire works well too lol


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2018)

A meal for two - less than 600 calories with the tinned veg - and 80p a portion.......what's not to like?


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2018)

An inch smaller than in '87, diameter wise and 
FRAY Bentos have admitted there is less meat in their tinned pies following complaints from furious customers.


----------



## Drago (6 Feb 2018)

I had one the other night. As tasty as it was, Pukka pies have eclipsed them in my heart.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> A meal for two - less than 600 calories with the tinned veg - and 80p a portion.......what's not to like?*
> 
> 
> 
> * I'm afraid I've started on the second half of the bottle......bad cold and sore throat etc...


Meal for two!
Had two as a quick snack the other night.


----------



## Dirk (6 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> An inch smaller than in '87, diameter wise and
> FRAY Bentos have admitted there is less meat in their tinned pies following complaints from furious customers.


B*$!&**s ............ I knew there'd be a catch somewhere!


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2018)

robjh said:


> This rather frivolous thought of mine did start from a real event. I was on a work trip to Buenos Aires (yes, they were good times at that company) and on a day off I took the ferry across the River Plate to Uruguay, and met two American guys with their bikes who were riding north through Uruguay. I was quite envious.
> I don't know if Fray Bentos was actually on their itinerary, but if the eponymous company sells their metal-clad pies in North America then I expect they were tempted.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Feb 2018)

Many years ago we stopped at a small cafe in the Derbyshire Dales and selected pie off the menu......we got a tin of Fray Bentos each and the cafe owner struggled for ages opening each can and only had room for two pies at a time in his oven - there were six of us!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Feb 2018)

Nigella, Jamie, Gordon, Rick and Heston.....let's face it... with Fray Bentos they are complete toast.


----------



## midlife (6 Feb 2018)

A word of warning, the Fray Bentos steak and kidney puddings are a disappointment


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I had one the other night. As tasty as it was, *Pukka pies* have eclipsed them in my heart.


Yet another great Leicester product.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I know it's probably a bit weird, but I love 'em.
> Brings back childhood memories everytime I have one.
> Any other afficianados?
> Comfort food and only £1 a throw - it don't get much better! *
> ...


And it's nowt to do with me, despite the "labelling"!


----------



## Fnaar (7 Feb 2018)

"Fray" is Spanish for "Brother" (as in a monk-type person, not your fraternal sibling, which is 'hermano')
Just letting y'all know.
The pies are lovely


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2018)

I had one a while for old times sake , it was ok just lacked some meat really


----------



## AndyRM (7 Feb 2018)

I've never had one, but my considered opinion is that they look rank.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Feb 2018)

We were always more of a Tyne Brand family...


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Feb 2018)

Mr WD bought one a while ago, the first one in decades. Bl***y horrible. All pastry and just a stain in the bottom. I couldn't stop laughing.

And those old tin openers are even more difficult to use when you are left handed. I remember having to go backwards ( as far as righties are concermed) to open the dam things. How i didn't lose couple of fingers in the process i will never know. Can't beat Puka pies.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

The whole Fray Bentos pie for a quid thing has set me thinking.
I reckon two of us could eat healthily for less than a tenner a week.
I can get a bag of veg and teddies, that would easily last a week, for £2 from the farm across the road. You don't need meat every day and you could stretch mince and a chicken out over a few meals. I can catch Pollack, Whiting and Mackerel in season, within half a mile of my house.
Porridge is cheap and healthy for breakfast.
With a bit of judicious purchasing, I reckon it could be done.
Might give it a try sometime.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Yep, whenever we go away it's Fray Bentos pies, Princess tinned steak, chicken supreme in white sauce in a tin, mandarin segments / condensed milk......



You go to the 1970s?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2018)

They have become very wet recently but I suppose it is inline with other products that seem to have changed.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Yep, whenever we go away it's Fray Bentos pies, Princess tinned steak, chicken supreme in white sauce in a tin, mandarin segments / condensed milk......


Reminds me of childhood caravan holidays and, ffs, new potatoes in a tin. Veg in a tin is surely one of britain's more questionable contributions to world culture. Am still bemused to find boil in the bag rice on sale.

Edit, just seen that dirk has the same memories. 60s? Anyone know when the brits stopped uttering the immortal phrase "i'll open a tin of carrots" and just went and chopped the ends off one, possibly peeled.


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2018)

I didn't know carrots grew in tins.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> Pukka pies have eclipsed them in my heart.


Are those the things that look like an internal organ that's never seen the sun or something a fungal hunting building inspector might be shining a light on?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2018)

Real Pie Company ftw.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> The whole Fray Bentos pie for a quid thing has set me thinking.
> I reckon two of us could eat healthily for less than a tenner a week.
> I can get a bag of veg and teddies, that would easily last a week, for £2 from the farm across the road. You don't need meat every day and you could stretch mince and a chicken out over a few meals. I can catch Pollack, Whiting and Mackerel in season, within half a mile of my house.
> Porridge is cheap and healthy for breakfast.
> ...


An interesting thought, and i agree that healthy food can be cheap, but gotta ask, have you discussed this with the other one of you two?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Feb 2018)

The steak and kidney ones used to be fab. Now they're just a bit of gravy in pastry


----------



## Cycleops (7 Feb 2018)

You’ll be glad to know there’s even a song:


View: https://youtu.be/bZ63SQMANcA


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Talking of can openers - did anyone see that episode of 'Back in time for dinner' where the mother and daughter couldn't figure out how to use the old style can opener? 
Me and the missus never larfed so much as they stabbed holes in the top of the tin, unable to figure out the mechanics of using such a simple device.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> An interesting thought, and i agree that healthy food can be cheap, but gotta ask, have you discussed this with the other one of you two?


It was her idea initially....


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Feb 2018)

I think my record slow time for opening a Fray Bentos pie is about 45 minutes. I had to use a hammer a chisel,a bread knife and a screwdriver to get in. Even then the whole lid wouldn't come off,so i had to spoon the contents out,carefully avoiding the razor sharp tin and lid. I haven't had one now for about a year since going "veggie(ish)". I used to love the dog meat smell when they were cooking. The chicken and veg' one used to make me laugh. The veg' comprised of one pea,one centimeter square of carrot,half a green bean and something else which i can't remember.


----------



## stephec (7 Feb 2018)

I've worked in a few different pie making factories and it's Holland's for me.


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Feb 2018)

I love a fray bentos pie. 
I'd never had them before I met mr6, but they were a staple of his childhood diet. 
I'd never experienced tinned veg or potatoes until I went to a friend's house at about 17, and he was cooking them in the oven alongside the roast. Bizarre. 
On the eating well for less front - there is a facebook group called feed the family for £20 a week, but they do have an odd way of countin the cost of a meal-if you have the produce in the house already it is apparently free, so you can produce a meal for a few pence.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Feb 2018)

Their steak puddings were good. All that suet pastry and chunks of meat! I wonder if i'm allowed to just have a little bit of one? No one would know would they?


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Even Colonel Sanders likes them.....


View: https://youtu.be/SZWlc-nKiss


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Feb 2018)

My dad has started eating them and says he likes them. I've not been tempted myself so far.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It was her idea initially....





Sandra6 said:


> Ik, but they do have an odd way of countin the cost of a meal-if you have the produce in the house already it is apparently free, so you can produce a meal for a few pence.



That's the sort of accounting/economics that has brought britain to its current parlous state. Flogging the family silver, renting back your own hospitals etc.
Back to the pies.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5142926, member: 259"]
And if you have a dog, you don't even need to wash it![/QUOTE]
Nooo!
We once had a dog that licked out an open tin of dog food - blood everywhere, had to chase it round the garden with the tin hanging off its tongue. It took a slice out of the side of its tongue which took ages to heal.
Don't give empty tins to dogs!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nooo!
> We once had a dog that licked out an open tin of dog food - blood everywhere, had to chase it round the garden with the tin hanging off its tongue. It took a slice out of the side of its tongue which took ages to heal.
> Don't give empty tins to dogs!


I had a Jack Russell that could get her tongue into the hole of a beer can. She'd put her paw on the led down tin and spend a good while darting her tongue in and out. I used to cringe watching her do this,thinking blood would suddenly appear,but she never cut herself doing it.


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2018)

I wouldn't give my dog anything from Fray Bentos.


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5142984, member: 259"]Me too, but I'm not allowed to lick the tin clean any more.[/QUOTE]
Cruel, especially after all that effort to open it.


----------



## Crackle (7 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5142984, member: 259"]Me too, but I'm not allowed to lick the tin clean any more.[/QUOTE]
Is this your dishwasher pre-wash cycle?


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5142999, member: 259"]The only problem is what kind of tinned mushy peas to eat with them. Original or chip shop style? Or both?[/QUOTE]
It has to be garden peas with a Fray Bentos pie.


----------



## gbb (7 Feb 2018)

robjh said:


> I have at times mused about a bike tour up the Uruguay River, passing through Fray Bentos, where, I imagined, there would be nothing but meat pies to eat.


Been there but only up to Nueva Palmira.. Remarkably, the countryside i saw is visually much like ours, i was genuinely surprised.


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5143017, member: 259"]Well, as long as they're out of a tin...[/QUOTE]
Of course...


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2018)

Of course tinned veg was once apparently considered somewhat sophisticated in some circles. That Harry Palmer film where Michael Cain sings the praises of a particular type of tinned mushroom to a boss he encounters in an early supermarket. (maybe on youtube somewhere). Maybe in reality he entertained his enticed lady prospects to a steel-clad pie and peas.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5143017, member: 259"]Well, as long as they're out of a tin...[/QUOTE]
Not a pod?


----------



## Dirk (7 Feb 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Maybe in reality he entertained his enticed lady prospects to a steel-clad pie and peas.


It's a well known ploy amongst certain theatrical types.
Apparently, Richard Burton used it to devastating effect on Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's a well known ploy amongst certain theatrical types.
> Apparently, Richard Burton used it to devastating effect on Elizabeth Taylor.


Burton once took taylor to a spoons, though it wasn't one at the time.

And possibly to another place that became a Harvester.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's a well known ploy amongst certain theatrical types.
> Apparently, Richard Burton used it to devastating effect on Elizabeth Taylor.


Not entirely sure if you are serious. If so, a reference please.
And if fray bentos, did he impress her with his "and do we not bleed?"


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 Feb 2018)

The filling is nice, but the texture of the pastry is a masterpiece. I can't eat it though because wheat upsets me these days


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

Electric_Andy said:


> The filling is nice, but the texture of the pastry is a masterpiece. I can't eat it though because wheat upsets me these days


The pastry is the thing I remember most from when I was a kid.
It's really quite odd, but strangely satisfying.


----------



## MossCommuter (8 Feb 2018)

My brother and I used to love Fray Bentos pies when we were kids (a looooong time ago). 

When on holiday just a couple of years ago we got stupidly excited to see them in the pound shop and even more so when we were "allowed" one each for tea. One each! No need to fight over the mushroom!

We sat down to eat them that evening (with tinned potatoes ) when SiL produced her own tea; hot and cold smoked salmon, langoustines, smoked eel and crusty bread


----------



## stephec (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5143968, member: 259"]It's that contrast between the crunchy pastry on top and the gloopy bit underneath that never gets cooked - genius![/QUOTE]
I know it's wrong but my mouth's almost watering after reading that.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> My brother and I used to love Fray Bentos pies when we were kids (a looooong time ago).
> 
> When on holiday just a couple of years ago we got stupidly excited to see them in the pound shop and even more so when we were "allowed" one each for tea. One each! No need to fight over the mushroom!
> 
> We sat down to eat them that evening (with tinned potatoes ) when SiL produced her own tea; hot and cold smoked salmon, langoustines, smoked eel and crusty bread


Take her long to open the tin?


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2018)

I feel that I missed out on my childhood/studenthood by never actually experiencing the delight of a Fray Bentos, come to think of it, I have never had a pot noodle either.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I feel that I missed out on my childhood/studenthood by never actually experiencing the delight of a Fray Bentos, come to think of it, I have never had a pot noodle either.


Chalk and cheese.


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Chalk and cheese.



is that a new flavour


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> is that a new flavour


See the bottom of the first post.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144049, member: 259"]Bon Appétit

View attachment 395043
[/QUOTE]
Can't be cooked that fast!


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144049, member: 259"]Bon Appétit

View attachment 395043
[/QUOTE]
Job's a good 'un.
Tinned taters and peas?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144047, member: 259"]30 seconds later...
View attachment 395042
[/QUOTE]

My initial analysis of "rank" has been upgraded to "f*cking horror show". Whoever came up with these culinary abominations needs a word with themselves.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144042, member: 259"]Pie ready to be baked. Note the OXO Good Grips™ can opener waiting to do its stuff.
View attachment 395040
[/QUOTE]

Good grips my arse - the grip is falling off!


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Good grips my arse - the grip is falling off!


One is longer to allow for extra levarage.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> My initial analysis of "rank" has been upgraded to "f*cking horror show". Whoever came up with these culinary abominations needs a word with themselves.


I would say you're in a bit of a minority there.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> One is longer to allow for extra levarage.



Did you work in sales perchance?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I would say you're in a bit of a minority there.



I'm comfortable with that.

However, maybe I'm being unfair having never eaten one of the things, so I'll buy one to eat after my game of 5 a side tonight.


----------



## Andrew_P (8 Feb 2018)

I think Dirk works in the Frey Bentos viral marketing dept..


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I think Dirk works in the Frey Bentos viral marketing dept..


Damn...... busted again!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144143, member: 259"]Make sure you've got a decent can opener. They can be buggers to open if you don't...[/QUOTE]

Could you perhaps recommend a good opener?


----------



## Crackle (8 Feb 2018)

Your selfless devotion to this thread is to be applauded, Mort.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144143, member: 259"]Make sure you've got a decent can opener. They can be buggers to open if you don't...[/QUOTE]
They were designed for real men to open......
@Drago opens them with his teeth.


----------



## Crackle (8 Feb 2018)

Oh, and a picture of the dog licking the tin out for completeness.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> Oh, and a picture of the dog licking the tin out for completeness.


Nooooo!


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Could you perhaps recommend a good opener?


There's only one for the job, if you want the full on retro experience.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Good grips - my arse is falling off!


Something you ate?


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Did you work in sales perchance?


At one stage, yes.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Could you perhaps recommend a good opener?


Never failed to open one using one of these


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144169, member: 259"]You might need some back-up...
View attachment 395058
[/QUOTE]
That's just defeatist.


----------



## Dirk (8 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Never failed to open one using one of these
> View attachment 395059


----------



## Colin_P (8 Feb 2018)

Summer 1985, or maybe 86 we were 14-15 year old yoots, we were night fishing by the lake, we were drunk, we had a nice fire going.

We shall call him Mark as that is what he was called.

Mark put a Fray Bentos Pie on the fire to cook it, lid on and unopened. We were young drunken idiots afterall.

Said pie was on there for a bit too long, then we noticed and flicked the pie off from the fire with a stick. The tin was bulging with the pressure.

After some discussion which lasted all but ten seconds it was decided that Mark should crawl commando style towards the pie and stab it with what can only be described as a Rambo knife.

There was tension in the air as he slowly drew his arm back, knife in hand ready to stab the tin. We were all expecting it to explode and that he would get splattered in radioactively hot steak and kidney pie filling and that he'd run screaming into the lake.

He struck and...........
































Nothing happend.

The pastry was doughy but Mark still ate the filling.


----------



## FishFright (8 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I think Dirk works in the Frey Bentos viral marketing dept..



And he probably wears white socks , of that i'm AdamAnt ...


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


>


Used at work to open them, never failed.

The only problem we ever had was when someone put one in the oven(Industrial paint baking type) without first removing the lid. He'd no dinner that day.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

I think I might try their Chicken & Mushroom offering. Never had one before, always stuck with the staple beef, or steak & kidney pies.
Now then, do we stick with the acknowledged classic accompaniment of tinned taters and peas, or would something a bit more exotic.....sweetcorn maybe.....be more suitable?
I'm feeling adventurous.......


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I'm comfortable with that.
> 
> However, maybe I'm being unfair having never eaten one of the things, so I'll buy one to eat after my game of 5 a side tonight.



I had a beef one last night.

Tasted alright, but the texture (particularly of the pastry) was weird.

Ah'll no' be back.


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I had a beef one last night.
> 
> Tasted alright, but the texture (particularly of the pastry) was weird.
> 
> Ah'll no' be back.


Be honest though - do you still stand by your original assessment?


AndyRM said:


> My initial analysis of "rank" has been upgraded to "f*cking horror show". Whoever came up with these culinary abominations needs a word with themselves.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Be honest though - do you still stand by your original assessment?



In fairness I cannot.

I will promote them to "Passable as food".


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> In fairness I cannot.
> 
> I will promote them to "Passable as food".


That's a start.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I think I might try their Chicken & Mushroom offering. Never had one before, always stuck with the staple beef, or steak & kidney pies.
> Now then, do we stick with the acknowledged classic accompaniment of tinned taters and peas, or would something a bit more exotic.....sweetcorn maybe.....be more suitable?
> I'm feeling adventurous.......


Steak and Ale, with mixed veg or green beans?


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Steak and Ale, with mixed veg or green beans?


The possibilities are endless!


----------



## AndyRM (9 Feb 2018)

Hold on, what is this about?

Chicken and bacon _pudding_?!


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Hold on, what is this about?
> 
> Chicken and bacon _pudding_?!


Microwavable, so it'll keep you going whilst the pie cooks.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I feel that I missed out on my childhood/studenthood by never actually experiencing the delight of a Fray Bentos, come to think of it, I have never had a pot noodle either.


Try


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5145609, member: 259"]Right, so my wife is away skiing for the next week, so I'm going revolutionary and trying a chicken curry one, as well as a more traditional deep-filled steak and ale. There may well be some Mr Brains' pork faggots on the menu as well, if I recall the deepest reaches of the freezer well. There are also plenty of tins of Bachelor's finest in stock, marrowfat as well as trad and chippy style mushy.[/QUOTE]
You da man!


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5145609, member: 259"]Right, so my wife is away skiing for the next week, so I'm going revolutionary and trying a chicken curry one, as well as a more traditional deep-filled steak and ale. There may well be some Mr Brains' pork faggots on the menu as well, if I recall the deepest reaches of the freezer well. There are also plenty of tins of Bachelor's finest in stock, marrowfat as well as trad and chippy style mushy.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like she might come back to a corpse.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> Sounds like she might come back to a corpse.


Might have to get some pot noodles as well.


----------



## stephec (9 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5145609, member: 259"]Right, so my wife is away skiing for the next week, so I'm going revolutionary and trying a chicken curry one, as well as a more traditional deep-filled steak and ale. There may well be some Mr Brains' pork faggots on the menu as well, if I recall the deepest reaches of the freezer well. There are also plenty of tins of Bachelor's finest in stock, marrowfat as well as trad and chippy style mushy.[/QUOTE]
Surely you'll be having a Vesta curry as a treat one night?


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> Surely you'll be having a Vesta curry as a treat one night?


Mmmmmmm.....Vesta Curry.
Haven't had one of those since 1976.


----------



## User32269 (9 Feb 2018)

Oh no, got me thinking about Vesta Chow Mein with crispy noodles out the chip pan!


----------



## Dirk (9 Feb 2018)

odav said:


> Oh no, got me thinking about Vesta Chow Mein with crispy noodles out the chip pan!


There was a lot of quality stuff around in the 1970s.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> There was a lot of quality stuff around in the 1970s.


Some of it gave you a tremendous appetite.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)

odav said:


> Oh no, got me thinking about Vesta Chow Mein with crispy noodles out the chip pan!










Dirk said:


> Mmmmmmm.....Vesta Curry.
> Haven't had one of those since 1976.


£1.79 at poundstretcher


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2018)




----------



## Tim Hall (10 Feb 2018)

Which suggests a Swan Vesta is a bit more than just a match.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Feb 2018)

I have a client in Uruguay which seems to be just down the road from Fray Bentos. He's in the agri-commodity business so he probably buys stuff from there 

I'll persuade him that we should take a trip. Then I can go and pray at the altar of delight....the meat rendering plant


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2018)

I visited the factory in Ashford where the Vesta meals and Cup-A-Soup was invented. It was an almost religious experience, felt like I was in the presence of giants. Very humbling.


----------



## Sandra6 (10 Feb 2018)

I was starting to think I'd imagined vesta chowmein!!
Nobody ever has a clue what I'm on about. I loved those crispy noodles.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> I visited the factory in Ashford where the Vesta meals and Cup-A-Soup was invented. It was an almost religious experience, felt like I was in the presence of giants. Very humbling.


Aw,Vesta Risotto,one of my favourites!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2018)

Sandra6 said:


> I was starting to think I'd imagined vesta chowmein!!
> Nobody ever has a clue what I'm on about. I loved those crispy noodles.


Nice,but if you didn't fry them enough they could break your teeth.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

Most disgruntled that the only pies they had in Poundland, today, were Minced Beef.
I think this thread may have started a run on the more exotic flavours.
A situation that needs close monitoring........


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2018)

There i was last night munching on a spud pie,only to get a gobful of something rubbery. On inspection i found it to be part of a vein!


----------



## Drago (10 Feb 2018)

Vesta Beef Curry - the pinnacle of food tastiness.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2018)

I've just added a Fray Bentos pie to next weeks shopping order, along with tinned spuds and a tin of D'aucy mixed veg - a forgotten 70's favourite.

Mrs ND is pretending not to be impressed.

Just wait until she spots I've added Angel Delight for afters...


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Most disgruntled that the only pies they had in Poundland, today, were Minced Beef.
> I think this thread may have started a run on the more exotic flavours.
> A situation that needs close monitoring........


B&M's Chilli Beef, Chicken and Bacon, Just Chicken & Chicken Curry!


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I've just added a Fray Bentos pie to next weeks shopping order, along with tinned spuds and a tin of D'aucy mixed veg - a forgotten 70's favourite.
> 
> Mrs ND is pretending not to be impressed.
> 
> Just wait until she spots I've added Angel Delight for afters...


Way to go!


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> There i was last night munching on a spud pie,only to get a gobful of something rubbery. On inspection i found it to be part of a vein!


Might have been an eye.....


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Might have been an eye.....


Or some Throbbing Gristle.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2018)

I'd rather eat the tin than a FB pie.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> I'd rather eat the tin than a FB pie.


Let us know how you got on.


----------



## gbb (10 Feb 2018)

A bit (a lot) off topic but this thread reminded me of a couple of moderately funny things about Uruguay.
When I arrived I had to go into Carmelo, a small town, to get some clothes. Not knowing what it was like I asked at the hotel....
'Is it safe to go into town ?' (it was maybe 1/4 mile walk)
The guy at the reception looked surprised...
'But of course '

Well....i didn't know did i 

I walked into Carmelo needing to change a $500 Bill, it was all I had of any use. I found a visitor centre and tentatively asked...'can I get this changed somewhere ?'...meaning a bank perhaps.
'One moment' said the guy, took the $500 Bill....and walked out. 
Hollox I thought ....
He came back 5 minutes later with a load of Uruguayan pesos .

A colleague was working in Paysandu, even further up the river from Fray Bentos. She was driving in the middle of nowhere, no houses, nothing..on her way to a citrus farm. She saw a figure walking toward the road, way way in front, coming from a direction where nothing could be seen as far as the horizon. As she got closer, it was a skinny fella, wearing cowboy boots....hotpants  and a cowboy style hat .

She kept going ...she said he looked like he was on his way back from the Blue Oyster Bar  She just coildnt figure out where the hell he'd come from...or where he was going ?


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5146679, member: 259"]Let's face it, you have history with packaging. [/QUOTE]
When the dog has finished with it, send him your tin.


----------



## FishFright (10 Feb 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Or some Throbbing Gristle.



One of those bands that you're always surprised that anyone else has heard of.


----------



## FishFright (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5146713, member: 259"]A worthy try, but Smash doesn't come out of a tin.[/QUOTE]







stretching the definition of tin maybe


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5146705, member: 259"]Erm...[/QUOTE]
You can't get it off the dog or he never got a sniff?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Might have been an eye.....


Oh please! No,i inspected it. It was a vein,maybe an artery. It was tubular,about half an inch long. I thought about all that blood that'd passed through it then felt a bit queasy.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5146979, member: 259"]Potatoes don't do veins. Slugs, purple bits, blue bits, brown bits and weird manky bits, yes, but veins no. Unless it was a bit of root[/QUOTE]
Blood Spud!


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> There i was last night munching on a spud pie,only to get a gobful of something rubbery. On inspection i found it to be part of a vein!


Didn't know Fray Bentos made spud pies.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147018, member: 259"]Like the way you're getting a Mike Leigh Nuts in May thing going for this as well - hilarious![/QUOTE]
One sows the seeds.......


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147052, member: 259"]No, you're thinking of their excellent corned beef.[/QUOTE]
The risk of severe injury gave the anticipation of the "meal" an extra_ je ne sais quoi_ .


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

Sales of the pies plummeted during the Falklands War in 1982. Uruguay being the neighbour of Argentina.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

I'd forgotten about the corned beef can opener. There are tears in my eyes as my entire youth comes flooding back. Whatever next? Spam tins?


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The risk of severe injury gave the anticipation of the "meal" an extra_ je ne sais quoi_ .


The uncertainty of it ending up as a deliciously economic repast, or a trip to A&E, adds a certain frisson to those romantic dinners.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

All this talk of lethal food packaging from years ago makes me think I might have a feasible PTSD claim.


----------



## subaqua (10 Feb 2018)

No. No . No. 

Awful pastry even if the beef was top notch (it isn’t ) full of salt and hydrogenated stuff 

Learn to make pastry ( with butter it won’t kill you) and a meat filling . It’s less aggro for better healthier food


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'd forgotten about the corned beef can opener. There are tears in my eyes as my entire youth comes flooding back. Whatever next? Spam tins?



The wails of disappointment from the kitchen when it was discovered that the key was missing from the corned beef tin and the armour plated can was going to have to be attacked with a tin opener are a fond childhood memory


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

subaqua said:


> No. No . No.
> 
> Awful pastry even if the beef was top notch (it isn’t ) full of salt and hydrogenated stuff
> 
> Learn to make pastry ( with butter it won’t kill you) and a meat filling . It’s less aggro for better healthier food


But how would you get it into a tin?


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'd forgotten about the corned beef can opener. There are tears in my eyes as my entire youth comes flooding back. Whatever next? Spam tins?


They've done away with the key and are now ring pull.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

subaqua said:


> No. No . No.
> 
> Awful pastry even if the beef was top notch (it isn’t ) full of salt and hydrogenated stuff
> 
> Learn to make pastry ( with butter it won’t kill you) and a meat filling . It’s less aggro for better healthier food


Yebbut.......cooking is the last thing on your mind when you have a Fray Bentos in your sordid "Young Ones" kitchen. Going to the pubs, clubs, and meeting girls is far more important than sensible nutrition at that stage of your life. Long may it remain so.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> But how would you get it into a tin?


Bake it in it. Re-use the tin(Unless someone is feeling peckish).


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> They've done away with the key and are now ring pull.



Only some -lots still have the dreaded key...


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Bake it in it. Re-use the tin(Unless someone is feeling peckish).


It diminishes the whole experience if the potentially dangerous mechanical element is removed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It diminishes the whole experience if the potentially dangerous mechanical element is removed.


True


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Only some -lots still have the dreaded key...


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

In my travelling days, the locals just rammed a "Crocodile Dundee" knife in the top of all metal cans, and cut a hole. I've done the same when a plastic Fort Knox Tesco soup container came in the way of my hunger. I'm well hard.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147137, member: 259"]For the sake of the children and for those of us who might believe that tinned pies should not be our main means of nutrition, perhaps a warning should be displayed on the CycleChat main page to avail them of this?[/QUOTE]
I can't think of a single reason why people should not be warned of this terrible risk.


----------



## Dirk (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147137, member: 259"]For the sake of the children and for those of us who might believe that tinned pies should not be our main means of nutrition, perhaps a warning should be displayed on the CycleChat main page to avail them of this?[/QUOTE]
Bunch of snowflakes!
No pain - No gain.
We ought to be campaigning for more challenging packaging of everyday items.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147142, member: 259"]Thanks. Not doing the mods' job, but.[/QUOTE]
People with slashed fingers should come forward to bring to the attention of the media the true extent of this outrageous digital abuse.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I can't think of a single reason why people should not be warned of this terrible risk.


Do they still print the warning on the cans?

I've a pie in the oven.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

Ye Gods! They still exist.






How do you gain access to this food of the Gods? Surely a sharp tool must be needed?


----------



## subaqua (11 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Yebbut.......cooking is the last thing on your mind when you have a Fray Bentos in your sordid "Young Ones" kitchen. Going to the pubs, clubs, and meeting girls is far more important than sensible nutrition at that stage of your life. Long may it remain so.



Point taken . And agreed with . Although cooking did get me places s person of my looks n abilities wouldn’t normally be associated with.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Ye Gods! They still exist.
> View attachment 395378
> 
> 
> ...


Mine did, until a short while ago.






Now to put the tin in the post on Monday.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Feb 2018)

The sight of those tins brought back some painful memories. Fortunately I have an emotional support Argentinian cow to help me cope. I may eat her for Sunday supper. She's a bit too big to flush.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The sight of those tins brought back some painful memories. Fortunately I have an emotional support Argentinian cow to help me cope. I may eat her for Sunday supper. She's a bit too big to flush.


Vesta Curry?


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

I searched, in vain, yesterday for a FB Chicken & Mushroom pie - none to be had!
I'll have to extend the range of my search tomorrow......


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2018)

Asda, Morrisons?


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Asda, Morrisons?


I was thinking more like BJs Bargain Warehouse.


----------



## Tim Hall (11 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I searched, in vain, yesterday for a FB Chicken & Mushroom pie - none to be had!
> I'll have to extend the range of my search tomorrow......


It's God's* way of saying "don't bother, they're rank"

*Other deities, or no deities, are available.


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> It's God's* way of saying "don't bother, they're rank"
> 
> *Other deities, or no deities, are available.


He moves in mysterious ways.


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2018)

Just been on the B&M Bargains website and they do the Chicken and Bacon variety . There's one just up the road in Penrith ...


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Just been on the B&M Bargains website and they do the Chicken and Bacon variety . There's one just up the road in Penrith ...


I'm on my way!
How long does it take from North Devon to Penrith?


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5147519, member: 259"]Does it really matter?[/QUOTE]
True - I was over thinking it.......


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm on my way!
> How long does it take from North Devon to Penrith?



West Coast train journeys are measured by the time unit of "long novels". From Devon I'd guess War and Peace, all of the Lord of the Rings and the Desiderata for nostalgia...


----------



## Dirk (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> So do your bowels after a Fray Bentos pie...


That sounds like an admission.


----------



## FishFright (11 Feb 2018)

Mmmmm pies


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> The tin’s probably more nutritious- and would have a higher meat content...



Well it's certainly rich in iron.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Just been on the B&M Bargains website and they do the Chicken and Bacon variety . There's one just up the road in Penrith ...



Off to the big city today (Tiverton) - they've got a huge B&M store, so I might strike Fray Bentos gold there with a bit of luck.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Off to the big city today (Tiverton) - they've got a huge B&M store, so I might strike Fray Bentos gold there with a bit of luck.


Keep an eye open for Vesta Curry!


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Feb 2018)

Is there another forum on t'internet where a thread dedicated to tinned meat pies could still be running after 16 pages?


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2018)

Poundland


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 395420
> View attachment 395421
> 
> 
> ...



Porn-land 

That lot with this is a killer combo...


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 395420
> View attachment 395421
> 
> 
> ...


That's a total sensory overload!


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's a total sensory overload!


I thought it interesting that they're all described as being "meaty" pies rather than "meat" pies

Is there anything to be read into that?


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Is there another forum on t'internet where a thread dedicated to tinned meat pies could still be running after 16 pages?


Not just any tinned pies though; we're talking classic British cuisine here.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2018)

Anyone else remember Goblin tinned steak & kidney puddings ?

My Dad took me off wild camping when I was a nipper & we steamed one of these each over an open fire. Tongue-burning magic !


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not just any tinned pies though; we're talking classic British cuisine here.



Which has been made in the uk for about 60 years so no flash in the pan


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Anyone else remember Goblin tinned steak & kidney puddings ?
> 
> My Dad took me off wild camping when I was a nipper & we steamed one of these each over an open fire. Tongue-burning magic !


Saw some in B&M today.


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Saw some in B&M today.



Finally a reason for me to go into B&M somewhere !


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Feb 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Anyone else remember Goblin tinned steak & kidney puddings ?
> 
> My Dad took me off wild camping when I was a nipper & we steamed one of these each over an open fire. Tongue-burning magic !


Made by Simpson's Ready Foods in Urmston, just up the road from me
*
Babs*: I've come from Urmston.
*Tony*: Have you?
*Babs*: There's two ways to get there.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Is there another forum on t'internet where a thread dedicated to tinned meat pies could still be running after 16 pages?


Yes, and compared to some this one is still small.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

Tonights offering......


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Tonights offering......
> 
> View attachment 395576


The small can requires no can opener!


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> The small can requires no can opener!


My bad!


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2018)

Petits Pois  .......going all posh I see. Have you invited a bird round?


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Petits Pois  .......going all posh I see. Have you invited a bird round?


In the large blue tin.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Petits Pois  .......going all posh I see. Have you invited a bird round?


It's my missus......her and her airs and graces.
She's always saying she married beneath herself.


----------



## Dirk (12 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5149045, member: 259"][/QUOTE]
I'll never live it down!


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5149045, member: 259"] (But 'the key' is of course de rigueur for corned beef...)[/QUOTE]
T'aint corned beef, unless there's a change of menu.
And it's a ringpull.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2018)

I've just remembered. My great grandma used to use empty FB tins for ashtrays.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

Well, I must say, the Chicken & Bacon offering was quite tasty.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

Going full on retro tonight.........Spam fritters.......haven't had them since I left home in 1977.


----------



## swee'pea99 (13 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Going full on retro tonight.........Spam fritters.......haven't had them since I left home in 1977.
> View attachment 395658


Excellent. You see, kids - no Fray Bentos pie on consecutive nights, regardless of the temptation. It's important to maintain a _balanced diet_.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Excellent. You see, kids - no Fray Bentos pie on consecutive nights, regardless of the temptation. It's important to maintain a _balanced diet_.


Best to save them for those 'special' moments.


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2018)

And for pudding....


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> And for pudding....
> 
> View attachment 395662


Life just gets better every day!


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2018)

If there's no angel delight then there's always...


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Going full on retro tonight.........Spam fritters.......haven't had them since I left home in 1977.
> View attachment 395658


Any connection between the two events?


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Any connection between the two events?


Now you mention it........


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (13 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> And for pudding....
> 
> View attachment 395662



Just wrong.

It's butterscotch or nothing.


----------



## Crackle (13 Feb 2018)

I've been shopping today and inspired by this thread........




.........I've not bought a Fray Bentos pie.


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2018)

ABikeCam said:


> Just wrong.
> 
> It's butterscotch or nothing.



Butterscotch is a meal in itself and wouldn't be classed as a pudding


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

ABikeCam said:


> Just wrong.
> 
> It's butterscotch or nothing.


Pah! There's always one old stick in the mud who won't move with the times.


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> I looked at one on a Tescos shelf yesterday.
> 
> I didnt buy it.


Couldn't afford it?


----------



## Salar (13 Feb 2018)

And if you are from down under, ................. "The Pie Floater" 

https://bluetrainenterprises.com.au/blog/2016/08/14/pie-floater-adelaide/

Shame I don't eat meat.


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2018)

Salar said:


> And if you are from down under, ................. "The Pie Floater"
> 
> https://bluetrainenterprises.com.au/blog/2016/08/14/pie-floater-adelaide/
> 
> Shame I don't eat meat.



I cook pork pies in a pan with sloppy mushy peas.....almost the same. I think a take away in Skipton does the same


----------



## Dirk (13 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> I cook pork pies in a pan with sloppy mushy peas.....almost the same. I think a take away in Skipton does the same


Have you approached Fray Bentos with the idea?
This time next year Rodders........


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

Is there a German equivalent to FB pies?
I'll check out ALDI & LIDL this morning.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Is there a German equivalent to FB pies?
> I'll check out ALDI & LIDL this morning.


A link from another Fray Bentos thread.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbuys/thursday-13-november/product-detail/ps/p/german-meatballs-1/


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

Well....I scoped out ALDI & LIDL this morning and nary a tinned poy to be had anywhere!
It's obvious to me that there's an opportunity here for some enterprising soul.
'Frau Bentos' anyone?


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2018)

I wish this thread would drop off the first page of new posts. Inspired by it, I went out and bought a butchers steak pie, large, 4 of your quids and 35 pennies, made by them, full of meat and full of taste. Considering a steak slice costs about 1.80 from a Sayers type place, this is a bargain and contains enough meat for 16 Fray Bentos pies. I realize I'm straying from the path of tinnery, for which I apologise, but......... It is is in a tin foil base, so...........


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I wish this thread would drop off the first page of new posts. Inspired by it, I went out and bought a butchers steak pie, large, 4 of your quids and 35 pennies, made by them, full of meat and full of taste. Considering a steak slice costs about 1.80 from a Sayers type place, this is a bargain and contains enough meat for 16 Fray Bentos pies. I realize I'm straying from the path of tinnery, for which I apologise, but......... It is is in a tin foil base, so...........
> 
> View attachment 395822


All well and good, but would it still be so tempting after a year on the cupboard shelf?


----------



## Crackle (14 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> All well and good, but would it still be so tempting after a year on the cupboard shelf?


It's gonna be lucky to last until tomorrow.


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I wish this thread would drop off the first page of new posts. Inspired by it, I went out and bought a butchers steak pie, large, 4 of your quids and 35 pennies, made by them, full of meat and full of taste. Considering a steak slice costs about 1.80 from a Sayers type place, this is a bargain and contains enough meat for 16 Fray Bentos pies. I realize I'm straying from the path of tinnery, for which I apologise, but......... It is is in a tin foil base, so...........
> 
> View attachment 395822


That makes a £1 FB pie look ridiculously expensive!


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> That makes a £1 FB pie look ridiculously expensive!


No scrap value though.


----------



## midlife (14 Feb 2018)

I've always wondered what tinned bacon tastes like...


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5150901, member: 259"]There are many things which are good but don't come out of a tin. Like beef dripping for instance. And I've never seen tinned chips anywhere.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dirk (14 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5150901, member: 259"]There are many things which are good but don't come out of a tin. Like beef dripping for instance.[/QUOTE]





It's been done....


----------



## midlife (14 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 395890
> 
> 
> It's been done....



I wanted to like that several times


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

Seems to have been on the Den.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Moving slightly off topic; which Goblin meat pudding would be recommended for a novice?
I saw some for sale yesterday but hesitated with the purchase, unsure as to which flavour was most popular.
I'm always up for trying something new and exotic.


----------



## stephec (15 Feb 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> That makes a £1 FB pie look ridiculously expensive!


Never has the phrase, 'you get what you pay for,' been more appropriate.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> Never has the phrase, 'you get what you pay for,' been more appropriate.


Not necessarily true.
ASDA and Morrison's are selling FB pies for £1.99.
They're only a quid in Poundland.
Same pie - half the price.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not necessarily true.
> ASDA and Morrison's are selling FB pies for £1.99.
> They're only a quid in Poundland.
> Same pie - half the price.



And the same amount of 'meat'.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> I just didnt buy a Fray Bentos pie again.
> 
> Same place in Tescos - 2 quid - steak and kidney.
> 
> Stay posted and I'll come back to you when I next dont buy one.


You save more money if you don't buy one at Tesco, than if you don't buy one at Poundland.
Hang on.......I think I might be onto something here.......


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Moving slightly off topic; which Goblin meat pudding would be recommended for a novice?
> I saw some for sale yesterday but hesitated with the purchase, unsure as to which flavour was most popular.
> I'm always up for trying something new and exotic.



When I can get into a B&M I intend to buy some steak & kidney puddings.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> You save more money if you don't buy one at Tesco, than if you don't buy one at Poundland.
> Hang on.......I think I might be onto something here.......


A bit like running behind a taxi saving you more than running behind a bus!


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5151956, member: 259"]You could call it the Bentocoin![/QUOTE]
Nope, that's already been trademarked.

See....


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Feb 2018)

Ah, the memories come vomiting back. That strip of chewy pastry around the edge, just at the interstice of "puff" and "gloop" - lovely. Could also be used as tooth floss. 

Mind you, for a real treat we got Campbell's tinned meatballs in gravy. Nom.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Ah, the memories come vomiting back. That strip of chewy pastry around the edge, just at the interstice of "puff" and "gloop" - lovely. Could also be used as tooth floss.
> 
> Mind you, for a real treat we got Campbell's tinned meatballs in gravy. Nom.


Catering size tin?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Feb 2018)

Heaven's no. One tin between 4. 3 if dad was backshift.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5152380, member: 259"]Were you leprechauns?[/QUOTE]

No, just poor


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2018)

All this talk of classic foodstuffs has me hankering for a delicious Steak Canadian, nestled between two fresh slices of heavily buttered white Sunblest.
However, I can't find anywhere selling them for love nor money.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> All this talk of classic foodstuffs has me hankering for a delicious Steak Canadian, nestled between two fresh slices of heavily buttered white Sunblest.
> However, I can't find anywhere selling them for love nor money.


Steak Canadians




Sunblest Bread(Iceland)






And the butter!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> You save more money if you don't buy one at Tesco, than if you don't buy one at Poundland.
> Hang on.......I think I might be onto something here.......


Wonder if they alter the recipe to hit the £1 price point, most of the other stuff in those stores is either not £1 or are strange sizes, made to hit the price point. Take a look at pack sizes in the discount retailers, or weights. 

I wouldn't want to make it including the costs of packaging and distribution for £1.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

I was a bit disappointed it is now a Baxter's brand I had quite liked their Lobster Bisque and French Onion Soup as a teenager when my mum tried to go all posh, in fact inspired by this I might give them a go. :-)


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2018)

I just remembered , as a kid having burgers in gravy from a tin, cant remember who made them though


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

oh wow


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

Just seen the above is Mackerel soup maybe not such a wow..


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Wonder if they alter the recipe to hit the £1 price point, most of the other stuff in those stores is either not £1 or are strange sizes, made to hit the price point. Take a look at pack sizes in the discount retailers, or weights.
> 
> I wouldn't want to make it including the costs of packaging and distribution for £1.



Morrisons do them in two sizes - 425g for £1, or "Deep fill" 475g ones for £2.50, which seems an awful lot more for for the difference...


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Morrisons do them in two sizes - 425g for £1, or "Deep fill" 475g ones for £2.50, which seems an awful lot more for for the difference...


Tesco have a 213g version. Pocket size.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I just remembered , as a kid having burgers in gravy from a tin, cant remember who made them though



Campbells. Same meatish substance as the meatballs (51% mechanically reclaimed chicken)


----------



## stephec (15 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I just remembered , as a kid having burgers in gravy from a tin, cant remember who made them though


Westlers?

I've been in the Westlers factory near Malton and watched them being made, what a glamorous life I lead.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> Westlers?
> 
> I've been in the Westlers factory near Malton and watched them being made, what a glamorous life I lead.


You get any free samples?


----------



## stephec (15 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> You get any free samples?


Even I've got standards, I do like hotdogs though.


----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Wonder if they alter the recipe to hit the £1 price point, most of the other stuff in those stores is either not £1 or are strange sizes, made to hit the price point. Take a look at pack sizes in the discount retailers, or weights.
> 
> I wouldn't want to make it including the costs of packaging and distribution for £1.


I'll have to do some in depth market research, next time I'm shopping for tinned comestibles.
My hunch is that the product is the same but, as usual, the big supermarkets are ripping off the customer.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

User said:


> They omit the meat....


 I guessed that by the reviews on the supermarket websites...!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll have to do some in depth market research, next time I'm shopping for tinned comestibles.
> My hunch is that the product is the same but, as usual, the big supermarkets are ripping off the customer.


I await the results with baited breath..


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)




----------



## Dirk (15 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I await the results with baited breath..


Exciting innit?


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 396011


As noted earlier Morrison's do a "deep fill" version yet only 50g more but £2.50.. ?I think it should be renamed slightly more gristle :-) Well that's my memory of the bloody things, my first and only experience was as a kid when my next door neighbour died and we got all the tins from the shed, my first ever experience of tinned Strawberries too.


----------



## Fnaar (15 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 396011


I'm gonna have a word with Ahmed down the corner shop... he charges £1.75!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I just remembered , as a kid having burgers in gravy from a tin, cant remember who made them though


I remember the excitement of Findus Savoury Pancakes, quickly followed by disappointment. Same for Soda Stream. Our first Microwave when everyone left the house I cooked a fry up on one plate in it. Surprised I survived that and the exploding boiled egg.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I remember the excitement of Findus Savoury Pancakes, quickly followed by disappointment. Same for Soda Stream. Our first Microwave when everyone left the house I cooked a fry up on one plate in it. Surprised I survived that and the exploding boiled egg.


Why a boiled egg with a fry-up?


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why a boiled egg with a fry-up?


the boiled egg was another test, that got messy.


----------



## midlife (15 Feb 2018)

My first microwave which cost an arm and a leg was truly disappointing. However my first deep fat fryer was a revelation  . Yep, you can deep fry bacon ...


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> No - they dont have a can opener key and the best way to open them is with a good old fashioned can opener. Most attempts at opening end up in A&E until you've mastered the technique.
> View attachment 394835


Yes, you are absolutely right. I once attempted to gain access to the meaty Shangri La with one of those tiny army can openers. A messy business.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> Westlers?
> 
> I've been in the Westlers factory near Malton and watched them being made, what a glamorous life I lead.



thems the ones I remember, used to love them, don't fancy trying them now though


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> Westlers?
> 
> I've been in the Westlers factory near Malton and watched them being made, what a glamorous life I lead.


I never could understand why they sold Westlers hot dogs in cinemas.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I never could understand why they sold Westlers hot dogs in cinemas.



I can never understand why hotdogs come in tins of eight but firnger rolls come in packs of six


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> I can never understand why hotdogs come in tins of eight but firnger rolls come in packs of six



3 tins of hotdogs, 4 packs of rolls. Sorted. 

And who can't eat 2 dozen of Westler's finest at a time?


----------



## The Crofted Crest (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> ... or it's a plot by the supermarkets to make you buy 12 rolls when you only need 8.



Buy your bread in a supermarket and you deserve all you get.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Feb 2018)

User3094 said:


> Whilst rummaging around in my attic, I found the original copy of the Bible...... which was nice.



Is it signed?


----------



## Dirk (16 Feb 2018)

50 Shades of Fray.....LOL


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> 50 Shades of Fray.....LOL
> 
> View attachment 396175


I've a few of the Steak and Ale.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> I've a few of the Steak and Ale.


A few? Do you collect them?


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> A few? Do you collect them?


Only for the purpose of eating!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Feb 2018)

I had a steak and ale pie from a local eatery today, Evan's Bistro (well worth checking out local types, or visitors).

£8.95 for a pie stuffed with meat to the lid, superbly puffed pastry, 147 peas and a small lake of gravy. 

So while it lost on price it contained approximately 1,000,000 times more flavour and meat. 

This shambles of a thread should be locked.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

I would refuse to pay £8.95 for a pie that came with a puff pastry lid. It would have to be a full short crust pastry covering to be called a proper pie at that price. 
If I wanted puff pastry, I'd save £7.95 and have a whole FB pie to myself.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5154810, member: 259"]No steak and kidney?[/QUOTE]
Not in "Deep Fill".


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I had a steak and ale pie from a local eatery today, Evan's Bistro (well worth checking out local types, or visitors).
> 
> £8.95 for a pie stuffed with meat to the lid, superbly puffed pastry, 147 peas and a small lake of gravy.
> 
> ...


I'll let the owner, Brian, know.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5154990, member: 259"]What's that all about?[/QUOTE]
Slightly heavier pies


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5155004, member: 259"]But with no kidney?[/QUOTE]
No kidney.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I would refuse to pay £8.95 for a pie that came with a puff pastry lid. It would have to be a full short crust pastry covering to be called a proper pie at that price.
> If I wanted puff pastry, I'd save £7.95 and have a whole FB pie to myself.



I've just been told by SophRM that it was, in fact, shortcrust pastry, and that "if you're going to chat pish about pies on a bloody cycling forum at least get your story straight. Tell them I thought that Fray Bentos thing you ate looked like cheap cat food too."


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I've just been told by SophRM that it was, in fact, shortcrust pastry, and that "if you're going to chat pish about pies on a bloody cycling forum at least get your story straight. Tell them I thought that Fray Bentos thing you ate looked like cheap cat food too."


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5155057, member: 43827"]After clearing out my late father's pantry we found a Fray Bentos pie more than five years after its sell by date.

I was tempted, but my wife decided discretion was the better part of valour.[/QUOTE]
Chicken......


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I had a steak and ale pie from a local eatery today, Evan's Bistro (well worth checking out local types, or visitors).
> 
> £8.95 for a pie stuffed with meat to the lid, superbly *puffed pastry*, 147 peas and a small lake of gravy.
> 
> ...


Shortcrust puffed pastry.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Chicken......


Filling, not mushroom left


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5155063, member: 43827"]No, steak & kidney! [/QUOTE]
Boom, boom!


----------



## AndyRM (17 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'll let the owner, Brian, know.



Good luck. The owner isn't called Brian.


----------



## Dirk (17 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Good luck. The owner isn't called Brian.


It's the pseudonym he uses when ordering FB pies for the restaurant.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5155057, member: 43827"]After clearing out my late father's pantry we found a Fray Bentos pie more than five years after its sell by date.

I was tempted, but my wife decided discretion was the better part of valour.[/QUOTE]
Pah! I needed some Cayenne pepper a couple of days ago and delved into the back of the cupboard. I struck gold. The "sell by" date was Nov 2001.


----------



## AndyRM (18 Feb 2018)

User said:


> A wise woman...



I dunno, she married me...


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Pah! I needed some Cayenne pepper a couple of days ago and delved into the back of the cupboard. I struck gold. The "sell by" date was Nov 2001.


I had a tin of beans that were 7 years past their sell by date.
Nowt wrong with them.
Tin stuff lasts for ages.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I had a tin of beans that were 7 years past their sell by date.
> Nowt wrong with them.
> Tin stuff lasts for ages.


Update as you're able, so we know.


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Update as you're able, so we know.


It was about 5 years ago that I had them. No ill effects.


----------



## theclaud (18 Feb 2018)

I've a friend who had a job killing cats on Marion Island. When he arrived he discovered a whole roomful of brinjal pickle left by the previous incumbent. His staple diet became Fray Bentos pies, only with the filling chucked down the khazi and replaced with tangy aubergine. @Crackle would love it.


----------



## stephec (18 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It was about 5 years ago that I had them. No ill effects.


You say that now............


----------



## Dirk (18 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> You say that now............


Yeah......maybe best to give it a bit more time.......


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2018)

theclaud said:


> I've a friend who had a job killing cats on Marion Island. When he arrived he discovered a whole roomful of brinjal pickle left by the previous incumbent. His staple diet became Fray Bentos pies, only with the filling chucked down the khazi and replaced with tangy aubergine. @Crackle would love it.


I'd never heard of Marion Island before now. They managed to kill all the cats but the mouse population went through the roof and they started attacking albatross chicks.......

...see here.....section 4.1....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Edward_Islands#Invasive_species


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'd never heard of Marion Island before now. They managed to kill all the cats but the mouse population went through the roof and they started attacking albatross chicks.......
> 
> ...see here.....section 4.1....
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Edward_Islands#Invasive_species


You're destined to followed through life by the Ghost of MouseyFecker Past!


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> *I had a tin of beans that were 7 years past their sell by date.*
> Nowt wrong with them.
> Tin stuff lasts for ages.





classic33 said:


> Update as you're able, so we know.





Dirk said:


> *It was about 5 years ago that I had them.* No ill effects.





stephec said:


> You say that now............





Dirk said:


> Yeah......maybe best to give it a bit more time.......


Say another two years?


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Say another two years?


I think I would have noticed any ill effects several years ago.


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2018)

theclaud said:


> I've a friend who had a job killing cats on Marion Island. When he arrived he discovered a whole roomful of brinjal pickle left by the previous incumbent. His staple diet became Fray Bentos pies, only with the filling chucked down the khazi and replaced with tangy aubergine. @Crackle would love it.


I've just been name checked in one of the most peculiar posts ever read on cc...........


----------



## theclaud (19 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I've just been name checked in one of the most peculiar posts ever read on cc...........


As our resident aubephobe, I figured a whole roomful of brinjal pickle would be your nightmare scenario.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5156284, member: 259"]I thoight you were going to say he made them into pies. [/QUOTE]
Would seem a shame to waste them.....


----------



## AndyRM (19 Feb 2018)

Cats are delicious.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Cats are delicious.


Their poo stinks.


----------



## GM (19 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Cats are delicious.



Couldn't eat a whole one though!


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> One cat would fill 400 Fray Bentos so-called pies.


And the eyes would see you through the following week.....


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I think I would have noticed any ill effects several years ago.


You said it were five years ago. They're having an effect on your memory.


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2018)

theclaud said:


> As our resident aubephobe, I figured a whole roomful of brinjal pickle would be your nightmare scenario.


Perhaps they were intended to poison the mice. I can't think of another reason for pickling the dard blasted things. They probably put the mouse poisoning programme back 10 years. You can see the team rolling up and regarding the empty shelves aghast. "Fark me, someone's eaten all the pickle for the mouse poison!"


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I've just been name checked in one of the most peculiar posts ever read on cc...........


There's more that are worse/better that you'll not have been named in.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> You said it were five years ago. They're having an effect on your memory.


Five is several.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Five is several.


Several would be nine then?

You're in dire need of a Fray Bentos pie, Chicken and Bacon.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Several would be nine then?


*several*
[sev-er-uh l, sev-ruh l]
*adjective*

being more than two but fewer than many in number or kind.
Nine would be many.


----------



## Dirk (19 Feb 2018)

Just checking to see if there's any Londoners in 'ere........


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just checking to see if there's any Londoners in 'ere........


Why?


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just checking to see if there's any Londoners in 'ere........


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just checking to see if there's any Londoners in 'ere........


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why?


[QUOTE 5157068, member: 259"]It's OK, most people on this forum only stumbled across it because of the Fray Bentos tinned pies thread anyway..[/QUOTE]


----------



## Paulus (20 Feb 2018)

I, as far as I know have never eaten a Fray Bentos steak pie, but, MrsP in her childhood/ youth ate many of them as her mother was a rubbish cook and her diet consisted manly of tinned food.
This thread though has tweeked my curiosity, and as a pie lover, I may go and try one soon.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2018)




----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 396742


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2018)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ63SQMANcA


----------



## Dirk (20 Feb 2018)

FB pies got the thumbs up on 'Back in time for tea' on BBC tonight.
At 49:50.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09sv8hs/back-in-time-for-tea-series-1-episode-3


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2018)

My chicken pie was very bland last night .


----------



## stephec (21 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My chicken pie was very bland last night .


What did it taste like?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2018)

stephec said:


> What did it taste like?


 I would normally have said chicken . But I think they pulled out all the stops and it tasted like cardboard .


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2018)

Paulus said:


> I, as far as I know have never eaten a Fray Bentos steak pie, but, MrsP in her childhood/ youth ate many of them as her mother was a rubbish cook and her diet consisted manly of tinned food.
> This thread though has tweeked my curiosity, and as a pie lover, I may go and try one soon.



If you're a pie lover a Fray Bentos effort is the last thing you want to be eating.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

AndyRM said:


> If you're a pie lover a Fray Bentos effort is the last thing you want to be eating.


They are a guilty pleasure, we all like to slum it sometimes.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

User said:


> 'Pleasure' is not normally a word associated with Fray Bentos pies.... 'nausea' and 'revulsion' are the most common.


Citation and evidential links required to back up this heinous unsubstantiated accusation.


----------



## cuberider (21 Feb 2018)

Can't beat a Fray Bentos chicken pie


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

User said:


> You don't want to beat it.... you want to burn it with napalm.


Be a nice crispy top.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2018)

Which one next?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Feb 2018)

Aren't their rules about Spamming threads?


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Which one next?
> View attachment 396808


The world of tinned groceries is a truly wonderous place.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2018)

Does anybody remember Spam fritters? They used to have a quite devastating effect on the alimentary canal.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Does anybody remember Spam fritters? They used to have a quite devastating effect on the alimentary canal.


We had some last week. I'd forgotten how nice they were.
No adverse digestive effects.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> We had some last week. I'd forgotten how nice they were.
> No adverse digestive effects.


My primary school used to be rendered uninhabitable after they served them up for lunch.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

It's becoming the pie equivalent of Mundane news or tea this, it just won't feck off and die!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5159359, member: 259"]As I recall, we always had baked beans and chips with ours. Perhaps you're blaming the wrong foodstuff? Anyway, nobody cared if you got pink custard with your pudding.[/QUOTE]
They never gave us pink custard with the giant aluminium trays of stewed fruit that appeared for pudding. The horror...the horror....


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's becoming the pie equivalent of Mundane news or tea this, it just won't feck off and die!


Don't fight it Luke - feel the force.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Feb 2018)

Oh my


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5159372, member: 259"]It's diverging into other tinned produce.[/QUOTE]
I may consider changing the title of the thread to accommodate this........*



*Or we just focus on Fray Bentos meaty products.


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's becoming the pie equivalent of Mundane news or tea this, it just won't feck off and die!


I wonder what Vernon would make of it?


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> I wonder what Vernon would make of it?


I bet he was a secret FB eater.


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> I wonder what Vernon would make of it?


I'm not sure of his tinned credentials, he was more of a fresh pie man on here but I'm certain he would have been involved.


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> I'm not sure of his tinned credentials, he was more of a fresh pie man on here but I'm certain he would have been involved.


Any pie in a storm.........


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Feb 2018)

Dirks Cupboard seen yesterday...


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Dirks Cupboard seen yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 396901


Far too healthy.......


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Far too healthy.......


It was more the age of the items, some still had 1/2p on the price sticker..


----------



## Andrew_P (21 Feb 2018)

In actually reminded me of my Neighbours shed as a kid same sort of layout and similar look state of tins


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> It was more the age of the items, some still had 1/2p on the price sticker..


Plenty of life left in them, then.....


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

Been reading this thread and having a good giggle. And a reminisce of the time I laid my hand open trying to open one of those pies. Don't think I've eaten one since my uni days.

Spam fritters... Well, now you're talking.  Used to buy them in packs of 4 in Sainsbos, but haven't seen any for ages.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Dirks Cupboard seen yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 396901



Oh dear... Second from right on the middle shelf - St Ivel powdered milk. Dad used to insist on it rather than fresh milk. It was truly vile.  S' funny though, was thinking of that powdered milk just the other day LOL


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2018)

Crackle said:


> It's becoming the pie equivalent of Mundane news or tea this, it just won't feck off and die!


Okay, its Princess not Fray Bentos but...


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't fight it Luke - feel the force.


Use the tin opener


----------



## Dirk (21 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Okay, its Princess not Fray Bentos but...
> View attachment 396904


Mmmm.....havent seen those before......might investigate.


----------



## stephec (22 Feb 2018)

31 pages about shoot pies?

FFS!

Wasn't there a ruling of threads being stopped after 20 pages? A sort of Logan's Run for drivel.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2018)

I thought drivel was a main ingredient of FB pies? Gristle n lumps in a tasty drivel gravy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2018)

There i was rooting through my kitchen cupboards yesterday when i found a FB chicken balti pie. Too hot for me,and seeing as i'm now a firm and committed vegetarian, the thing serves no purpose. However,as i'm a bit of a tight wad i'm hoping to get something for it rather than just give it away or throw it out. If anyone wants to make me an offer i'll start the bidding at 25p. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2018)

My, we knew how to live.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> My, we knew how to live.
> 
> View attachment 396913


How'd you eat something thats frozen?

Cleary printed on the bottom left-hand corner, "KEEP FROZEN".


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Feb 2018)

IIRC, some of the carrots never defrosted giving the whole ensemble a somewhat crunchy texture.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Feb 2018)

To all you revolutionaries out there,how about one of these?

https://www.redbubble.com/people/ji...-83bb-85c6439b46df&ref=shop_grid&style=raglan



Unisex T-Shirt
£14.50



Classic T-Shirt
£14.50



Tri-blend T-Shirt
£19.45



Long Sleeve T-Shirt
£20.44
Available on +36 products
*M*


----------



## pplpilot (22 Feb 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> IIRC, some of the carrots never defrosted giving the whole ensemble a somewhat crunchy texture.



al dente... heathen.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2018)

http://www.spam-uk.com/recipes/


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> To all you revolutionaries out there,how about one of these?
> 
> 
> View attachment 396928
> ...



It's a fine t-shirt, but at that price I could buy 14 delicious pies and still have some change!


----------



## subaqua (22 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5159997, member: 259"]But you'd be to fat to put the T shirt on anyway. [/QUOTE]

I will give the tshirt to wife to wash. it will come back stretched enough to fit anything


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2018)

Decisions, decisions!
Mrs.D just asked whether I want Beef & Onion, Steak & Kidney or Chicken FB pie tonight.
After much deliberation I've gone for the Steak & Kidney. 
Some may think this a rash decision, but I've opted for mash instead of tinned taters.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Decisions, decisions!
> Mrs.D just asked whether I want Beef & Onion, Steak & Kidney or Chicken FB pie tonight.
> After much deliberation I've gone for the Steak & Kidney.
> Some may think this a rash decision, but I've opted for mash instead of tinned taters.



Hark at you with your fancy ways - mash indeed!


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Decisions, decisions!
> Mrs.D just asked whether I want Beef & Onion, Steak & Kidney or Chicken FB pie tonight.
> After much deliberation I've gone for the Steak & Kidney.
> Some may think this a rash decision, but I've opted for mash instead of tinned taters.



Mash..... Has to be


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

Mash & peas is the best accompaniment for *ANY* pie. 

Here's one of my recent ones... (Steak, ale & caramelized onion)


----------



## MossCommuter (22 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Decisions, decisions!
> Mrs.D just asked whether I want Beef & Onion, Steak & Kidney or Chicken FB pie tonight.
> After much deliberation I've gone for the Steak & Kidney.
> Some may think this a rash decision, but I've opted for mash instead of tinned taters.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2018)

Pie should be served with chips and gravy.






Other vegetables can be added as an option but are neither compulsory nor necessary.
Nothing poncey like mangetout though - broccoli is borderline acceptable but I would have requested it be swapped for more peas if pre-warned

​


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

Well, I'm a Londoner born, so has to be mash, peas *and* parsley sauce. I forgot about the parsley sauce earlier...


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2018)

Parsley sauce with a steak and kidney pie? You're avin a larf, ain't ya?


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm a Londoner born, so has to be mash, peas *and* parsley sauce. I forgot about the parsley sauce earlier...


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Parsley sauce with a steak and kidney pie? You're avin a larf, ain't ya?



Nope, it's pretty typical in pie & mash places like Manze's or Cooke's - where it's called liquor.


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2018)

Not a sauce........more like gravy . Takes me back a bit to my Whitechapel days lol


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5160373, member: 259"]I always liked pie and mash. I worked round the corner from White Cross Street for a bit and there was a really good place there. *As long as the licker goes on at the last minute,* the pie still keeps its structural integrity.[/QUOTE]

Hope that's not a euphemism


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5160373, member: 259"]I always liked pie and mash. I worked round the corner from White Cross Street for a bit and there was a really good place there. *As long as the licker goes on at the last minute,* the pie still keeps its structural integrity.[/QUOTE]
You lick the plate!
IF it's not you, let the licker get their own.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

Most of the pie & mash places I knew while growing up have closed. The only one I know that's left is the one on Walthamstow High Street.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Not a sauce........more like gravy . Takes me back a bit to my Whitechapel days lol
> 
> View attachment 396992


Looks like someone threw up over it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5160387, member: 259"]Last time I went to Peckham there was still one there, doing a roaring trade. I think that was a Manzes.[/QUOTE]

Mmmm, my bimbling around the Big Smoke rarely takes me south of the river. Nice to know tho


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> You lick the plate!
> IF it's not you, let the licker get their own.



https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/1gg4gm/three_southern_woman_sitting_in_the_hair_salon/

I know, I know, it belongs in the joke thread lol


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

Back in Time for Tea episode 3

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09sv8hs/back-in-time-for-tea-series-1-episode-3

50 mins in...


----------



## slowmotion (23 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Most of the pie & mash places I knew while growing up have closed. The only one I know that's left is the one on Walthamstow High Street.


There was one in Bermondsey when I worked on a building site opposite it a long time ago. It's still there on 87 Tower Bridge Road but it's ever so slightly smarter these days. Actors go to it....


----------



## subaqua (23 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Looks like someone threw up over it.


This. Liquor spoils good pies


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> There was one in Bermondsey when I worked on a building site opposite it a long time ago. It's still there on 87 Tower Bridge Road but it's ever so slightly smarter these days. Actors go to it....



Which means that the prices have been suitably inflated, I'd imagine...


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2018)

How about the Australian version


----------



## Dirk (23 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Back in Time for Tea episode 3
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b09sv8hs/back-in-time-for-tea-series-1-episode-3
> 
> 50 mins in...


Bit late there matey.
See post #409.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bit late there matey.
> See post #409.



Eh... Brain fart.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Feb 2018)

Just watching "Back in time for Tea" on BBC2. It's 1967 and look what's popped up


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Just watching "Back in time for Tea" on BBC2. It's 1967 and look what's popped up
> 
> View attachment 397425


She's struggling with can opener.


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> She's struggling with can opener.


These young 'uns haven't a clue!


----------



## Paulus (25 Feb 2018)

I have taken the plunge and ordered a Fray Bentos Steak and Ale pie with the shopping to be delivered on tuesday. I hope I am not dissapointed


----------



## Dirk (25 Feb 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Although saying that...these don't seem too bad? I remember having something similar to this at school with potatoes and peas!
> View attachment 397446


Sounds like you'd fit in 'ere nicely.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

Was going to have the Fray Bentos experience tonight, but this little beggar put paid to that at lunchtime......


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Was going to have the Fray Bentos experience tonight, but this little beggar put paid to that at lunchtime......
> View attachment 397543


Okay for starters.


----------



## midlife (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Was going to have the Fray Bentos experience tonight, but this little beggar put paid to that at lunchtime......
> View attachment 397543



There is far too much green and orange stuff on that plate....


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

Not strictly on topic, but...

Might I put a word in for the Co-op's "Irresistible" chicken and ham hock pies?

They are very, very, very nice.  And even better at 50p on YS, but I'd quite happily pay the £2 full whack.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not strictly on topic, but...
> 
> Might I put a word in for the Co-op's "Irresistible" chicken and ham hock pies?
> 
> They are very, very, very nice.  And even better at 50p on YS, but I'd quite happily pay the £2 full whack.


I'll keep an eye out for 'em.
Are they in a tin?


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll keep an eye out for 'em.
> Are they in a tin?



Nary a tin in sight, I'm afraid. 

But don't let that put you off...


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Nary a tin in sight, I'm afraid.
> 
> But don't let that put you off...


 That removes half the fun!


----------



## midlife (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> That removes half the fun!



You can get DIY canning stuff  . Stick said pie in a can..

https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-can-food-in-tin-cans/


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> You can get DIY canning stuff  . Stick said pie in a can..
> 
> https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-can-food-in-tin-cans/



Genius!


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> You can get DIY canning stuff  . Stick said pie in a can..
> 
> https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-can-food-in-tin-cans/


I can see a new hobby on the horizon....


----------



## midlife (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I can see a new hobby on the horizon....



I have found a whole new use for lard....... Home canning  . Mind you I've been beaten to it on the sausage front !


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 397584


1960s health food.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Feb 2018)

Lard. A good source of vitamin D according to the telly just now.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

ABikeCam said:


> Lard. A good source of vitamin D according to the telly just now.


Never did me any harm as a lad.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5164529, member: 259"]
View attachment 397596
[/QUOTE]
And they probably lived well into their 80s. None of yer poncey Quinoa or Goji beans for them - no siree!


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> And they probably lived well into their 30s.


Fixed that for you.

I love that in the wisdom of old age we reject science and revert to trusty advertising.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

Well, the ad tracks - it's just post-rationing... 

Cookbooks of the era are an education in "hmmmmmmmm" moments. Do away with rationing and things go haywire. 

My edition of "Good Housekeeping" from 1954 has a whole section on motoring picnics.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> My edition of "Good Housekeeping" from 1954 has a whole section on motoring picnics.



Motoring picnics? Scotch eggs, potted beef sandwiches and a flask of stewed tea?


----------



## i hate hills (26 Feb 2018)

I really need to add these to my food cupboard . Ok i'm on it ......


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

Has anyone tried the FB 'Deep fill' experience?*
The tins are the same size as the normal ones.



*Paging @Fnaar


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Motoring picnics? Scotch eggs, potted beef sandwiches and a flask of stewed tea?



Something along those lines... Plus primus stove, frying pan, bacon, eggs and sausage in a layby. 

I'll hunt up the volume in the morning.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5164659, member: 259"]I've seen them, but I understand your reluctance. Last time I looked, deep fills add as much as 99p to the price but probably only as much as 25% to the actual filling enjoyment. Added to that, the crust stays the same. I'd probably have to award this three Fray Bentos cows out of five, with a stern reminder that we also have a voice, and Goblin would love to take us on.[/QUOTE]
It's probably better to buy 2 standard pies, tip one upside down on the plate and put the other one, as normal, on top.
Double the pleasure at the same cost as a deep fill.


----------



## Dirk (26 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5164668, member: 259"]Sheer genius![/QUOTE]


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's probably better to buy 2 standard pies, tip one upside down on the plate and put the other one, as normal, on top.
> Double the pleasure at the same cost as a deep fill.


No room for thinking like that on here.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Feb 2018)

Talking of pies, a word about bad ones in hotel restaurants. In Inverness a few weeks ago my steak pie turned out to be a square of puff pastry with a ladle full of casseroled beef and mushrooms tipped onto it then another puff pastry square plonked on top. The mushroom/beef ratio was 50:50.

This is *not* a pie!


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Feb 2018)

Potatoes from an Ice Cream Scoop was this picture the 70's in School?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Inverness.... ‘nuff said.



Pretty much actually


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Feb 2018)

The demise of Lard runs in line with the demise of the Roast Potato. I remember on of these stained white deep bowls always in our fridge any half decent fat run off used to get poured into it.. I did used to ponder WTF was going to be at the bottom of it if we ever got there. Might be making this bit up as was only a young kid but vague memories of it being scooped to fry stuff as well as baste potatoes. Never saw anyone spread it on buttered toast though...


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Talking of pies, a word about bad ones in hotel restaurants. In Inverness a few weeks ago my steak pie turned out to be a square of puff pastry with a ladle full of casseroled beef and mushrooms tipped onto it then another puff pastry square plonked on top. The mushroom/beef ratio was 50:50.
> 
> This is *not* a pie!
> 
> View attachment 397647


I always make a point of asking how a pie is made before ordering one off any menu. I refuse to pay top money for a casserole with a lid. I have noticed fairly recently that a lot of pubs are serving proper pies these days. Maybe more people are refusing to be conned on the pie front?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Talking of pies, a word about bad ones in hotel restaurants. In Inverness a few weeks ago my steak pie turned out to be a square of puff pastry with a ladle full of casseroled beef and mushrooms tipped onto it then another puff pastry square plonked on top. The mushroom/beef ratio was 50:50.
> 
> This is *not* a pie!
> 
> View attachment 397647



Someone appears to have put a teeny, weeny display cushion* on your plate

* I can't think of a better description....the ones they leave on your bed in a hotel that you have to throw on the floor


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Says the man who eats Fray Bentos...


I just knew that would be exactly the reply you would post.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Feb 2018)

I got another variation on the theme in Newburgh near Aberdeen - a puff pastry square with the top neatly sliced off and the casserole filling dumped in before the lid was balanced, all delicate-like, on the top. Reminiscent of a beefy fairy cake.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> The demise of Lard runs in line with the demise of the Roast Potato. I remember on of these stained white deep bowls always in our fridge any half decent fat run off used to get poured into it.. I did used to ponder WTF was going to be at the bottom of it if we ever got there. Might be making this bit up as was only a young kid but vague memories of it being scooped to fry stuff as well as baste potatoes. Never saw anyone spread it on buttered toast though...



There's no demise here chez Casa Reynard. There's a block of plain lard in the fridge, plus a large jar of Polish smalec - lard flavoured with smoked bacon, salt, pepper, oregano, onions and garlic. The smalec is wonderful on hot toast. And there's a block of beef dripping in the fridge as well.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> There's no demise here chez Casa Reynard. There's a block of plain lard in the fridge, plus a large jar of Polish smalec - lard flavoured with smoked bacon, salt, pepper, oregano, onions and garlic. The smalec is wonderful on hot toast. And there's a block of beef dripping in the fridge as well.


+1 half lard, half butter makes for a much better pastry. And how do you make Chelsea buns without lard?


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> +1 half lard, half butter makes for a much better pastry. And how do you make Chelsea buns without lard?


Or Lardy cake for that matter.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> +1 half lard, half butter makes for a much better pastry. And how do you make Chelsea buns without lard?



I use all butter for my chelsea buns.  Have fabby recipe that I got from a chap who runs his own artisan bakery.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Or Lardy cake for that matter.



Ooooooh!


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> I use all butter for my chelsea buns.  Have fabby recipe that I got from a chap who runs his own artisan bakery.


Artisan nobbery has no place in this thread. Shame on you!


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Artisan nobbery has no place in this thread. Shame on you!



Oi!  

Don't knock until you've tried...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Feb 2018)

Why was my first thought "rabbits"?


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oi!
> 
> Don't knock until you've tried...
> 
> View attachment 397760


Do they come in tins?


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do they come in tins?



They generally don't make it as far as the cake tin.  They have an alarming habit of disappearing shortly after coming out of the oven.


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> They generally don't make it as far as the cake tin.  They have an alarming habit of disappearing shortly after coming out of the oven.


A bit like my missus's malt loaf.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> Artisan nobbery has no place in this thread. Shame on you!



Damn right

If it's not in a tin, it's in the bin


----------



## Dirk (27 Feb 2018)

nickyboy said:


> If it's not in a tin, it's in the bin


You'll get a ban, if it's not in a can.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> A bit like my missus's malt loaf.



Malt loaf.  With butter.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> You'll get a ban, if it's not in a can.



Will it come with green eggs and ham?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Feb 2018)

The local bakers used to make a malt loaf without fruit when I was a kjd - the most delicious loaf ever.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oi!
> 
> Don't knock until you've tried...
> 
> View attachment 397760


I'll concede, it looks like you can make Chelsea buns without lard. That looks delicious.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'll concede, it looks like you can make Chelsea buns without lard. That looks delicious.


But what does it taste like.....?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Feb 2018)

I'll PM him my address so he can send some and I'll let you know!


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

I think you may find he is a she


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Feb 2018)

@Reynard , soz.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> @Reynard , soz.



's ok 

Happy to share the recipe if you want. The basic dough can be adapted to make cinnamon or chocolate buns too.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> 's ok
> 
> Happy to share the recipe if you want. The basic dough can be adapted to make cinnamon or chocolate buns too.


Oo yes please, that would be great. Post so everyone can see and try!


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

Will do xxx


----------



## Tail End Charlie (28 Feb 2018)

Perhaps on the baking thread? Let's face it, no self respecting baker would look for inspiration on a thread about Fray Bentos pies!!


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Perhaps on the baking thread? Let's face it, no self respecting baker would look for inspiration on a thread about Fray Bentos pies!!


I dunno........I bet there's a fair number out there that are secret Fray Bentos fans. They couldn't possibly admit it in public though.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (28 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> I dunno........I bet there's a fair number out there that are secret Fray Bentos fans. They couldn't possibly admit it in public though.



If anyone's interested I can PM them the details of my Fray Bentos Pies Appreciation Society. It's a secret society, so make sure you keep a lid on it.



(I've already got my coat, haven't you seen the weather?)


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2018)

ABikeCam said:


> If anyone's interested I can PM them the details of my Fray Bentos Pies Appreciation Society. It's a secret society, so make sure you keep a lid on it.
> 
> 
> 
> (I've already got my coat, haven't you seen the weather?)


You don't have a motorhome by chance?
 Fray Bentos Appreciation Society


----------



## midlife (28 Feb 2018)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Perhaps on the baking thread? Let's face it, no self respecting baker would look for inspiration on a thread about Fray Bentos pies!!



Danny Baker, Matt Baker......Tom Baker ?


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

To solve the quandary, I'll post in Baking and then link back to here.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

Right, here you go, folks - Chelsea Buns a la Gordon 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-bakers-thread.228233/post-5166609

Enjoy xxx


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Feb 2018)

So today was my fur Fray Bentos pie. Chicken.

Not overly impressed. Chicken looked a bit funny to me. Bottom pastry a bit too soft.

Is there a trick to this?

Open can, 25 mins @200°C, eat from can?


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> So today was my fur Fray Bentos pie. Chicken.
> 
> Not overly impressed. Chicken looked a bit funny to me. Bottom pastry a bit too soft.
> 
> ...


Bottom pastry?
Are you sure it was a genuine FB pie and not a cheap Chinese copy?


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

I haent tried the chicken , I don't like any chicken pies but ive never had a FB pie with bottom pastry


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Feb 2018)

Have Fray Bentos oven bottoms been mentioned yet? They're full FB pies on big teacakes/muffins, or whatever they're called where you come from.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Feb 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> So today was my fur Fray Bentos pie. Chicken.
> 
> Not overly impressed. Chicken looked a bit funny to me. Bottom pastry a bit too soft.
> 
> ...


100% FB Pie if it had Fur


----------



## AndyRM (28 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5166686, member: 259"]200 degrees is a bit on the cool side. You're better off whacking it up to 220, and put the tin on a nice thick baking sheet. You'll always get a bit of gloopy pastry though, it's rank.[/QUOTE]

FTFY.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5166685, member: 259"]Are you making this up, Accy?[/QUOTE]
No serious stuff! I don't know if it was available to buy in shops,but i knew of one chap who had such a delicacy for his tea quite often. Often accompanied with a side order of a tin of mushy peas.


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/P-2BFjSMVsU


----------



## stephec (28 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> No serious stuff! I don't know if it was available to buy in shops,but i knew of one chap who had such a delicacy for his tea quite often. Often accompanied with a side order of a tin of mushy peas.


Sounds like a pie barm, aka the Wigan kebab.


----------



## roadrash (28 Feb 2018)

wigan kebab


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5166947, member: 259"]Yes but you can't do a pie barm with a bottomless pie like a Fray Bentos. Unless you can bite through steel. The whole point is the pie, deftly popped between two halves of a buttered cob (or bread cake if you must). FBs have to be served in the can.[/QUOTE]

The food of kings -


----------



## Dirk (28 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5166947, member: 259"]Yes but you can't do a pie barm with a bottomless pie like a Fray Bentos. Unless you can bite through steel.[/QUOTE]
That's how @Drago has 'em.


----------



## stephec (28 Feb 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's how @Drago has 'em.


Oh he's such a beast!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Mar 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> The food of kings -
> 
> View attachment 397957


Heck,look at all that brown sauce! If i had that pie on a "taycake"(Lancashire pronunciation for tea cake),i'm be peeing sweat!


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Been to the local shop and stocked up on FB pies to see us through the 'Great Freeze of 2018'. I reckoned 2 should do the job.
People will be talking about this for years to come.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I reckoned 2 should do the job.


Don't know about that. I'd have bought the whole shop out. Especially if they were on that £1 each offer they often have.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Don't know about that. I'd have bought the whole shop out. Especially if they were on that £1 each offer they often have.


They're always £1 each.
I don't like to stock up too much in case they ever have a bogof offer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> They're always £1 each.



Lucky you! they can fetch up to £3 each around here!


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Lucky you! they can fetch up to £3 each around here!


Are they using them as black market currency?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Are they using them as black market currency?


Fray Bitpie, I like it and they just about fit the letterbox too.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Fray Bitpie, I like it and they just about fit the letterbox too.


Bitpie........now there's a thought.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Bitpie........now there's a thought.


You could aquire them by 'mining' just like 'Bitcon'



Spoiler: Mine


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> They're always £1 each.
> I don't like to stock up too much in case they ever have a bogof offer.


Morissons on Monday.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Fray Bitpie, I like it *and they just about fit the letterbox too. *


That's why they reduced the size!


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Morissons on Monday.


Morrison's FB pies are normally £1.98 - almost twice what other outlets sell them for! No wonder they can do a bogof.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)




----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morrison's FB pies are normally £1.98 - almost twice what other outlets sell them for! No wonder they can do a bogof.


Two for a £1, not a BOGOF.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Two for a £1, not a BOGOF.


Link and citation required for extraordinary claims like that.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Morrison's FB pies are normally £1.98 - almost twice what other outlets sell them for! No wonder they can do a bogof.


Got four.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Got four.


Photos, or it didn't happen.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Photos, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Got four.





classic33 said:


> View attachment 398121


That's 5.....
There's some shenanigans going on here.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's 5.....
> There's some shenanigans going on here.


Thursday today, I got four(eight in total) two eaten, one in the oven at present.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Thursday today, I got four(eight in total) two eaten, one in the oven at present.


Hmmm....sounds plausible.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Hmmm....sounds plausible.


Taste better though


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Mar 2018)

Tinned food eh?






Especially good when everyone put their bacongrill, curried chicken, soup, apple flakes and rice into one big pot. Dairy milk had been replaced with Yorkies IIRC which, with the Rolos had Arabic script on.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Tinned food eh?
> 
> View attachment 398123
> 
> ...


Rolo's with ingerdients in Arabic were a fat free version, for the middle east.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5168224, member: 259"]Not sure about the mince though.[/QUOTE]
You'll have to try it first.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2018)

Almost as tasty as Yank MRE's - Meals Rejected by Ethiopians.


----------



## Dirk (1 Mar 2018)

Drago said:


> Almost as tasty as Yank MRE's - Meals Rejected by Ethiopians.


Ethiopians prefer the puddings.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2018)

No FB pies available in our local CoOp!
Apparently it's due to delivery problems due to the Beast of the East.
How are we going to survive, peeps?


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2018)




----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> No FB pies available in our local CoOp!
> Apparently it's due to delivery problems due to the Beast of the East.
> How are we going to survive, peeps?


Local B&M's have sold out, as have Tesco.

The end is nigh!


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Oh no... you’ll have to try eating real food!



LOL... "Au Fin Bec" chez Casa Reynard is open for business tonight. 

Curried parsnip soup.
Faggots in onion gravy, mash, steamed sweetheart cabbage.
Pear sponge pudding & custard.


----------



## Dirk (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Oh no... you’ll have to try eating real food!


Do that all the time. FB are my guilty little pleasure.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

I really must clear our larder out more often.........


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5169932, member: 259"]Possibly might be after its Best Before date...I don't think I've ever seen a South African Fray Bentos though.[/QUOTE]
I wonder if they do real 'Snake & Pygmy' ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5169932, member: 259"]Possibly might be after its Best Before date...I don't think I've ever seen a South African Fray Bentos though.[/QUOTE]
One "second hand" for auction.
https://m.bidorbuy.co.za/item/223584899/Tin_Fray_Bentos_1961_Steak_and_Kidney_Pie_tin.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

A quality selection


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> A quality selection
> View attachment 398349


Sensory overload, if not a bit pricey.


----------



## midlife (3 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Local B&M's have sold out, as have Tesco.
> 
> The end is nigh!



Going to Sainsbury's in Penrith, I'll report back later


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Going to Sainsbury's in Penrith, I'll report back later


Spotted this little stash of tasties today.
I had to ask if they were a pound each, or if it was a bargain bundle offer.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Going to Sainsbury's in Penrith, I'll report back later


Nonw in the local one. No puddings either!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Spotted this little stash of tasties today.
> I had to ask if they were a pound each, or if it was a bargain bundle offer.
> View attachment 398369


Well?


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Well?


Despite the initial excitement, my optimism was misplaced.


----------



## luckyfox (3 Mar 2018)

How is this thread still going? 
They are nasty.
I remember my Dad undercooking so many of these with the lank & slimy uncooked pastry & forcing us to eat every last bite...yuk!
Make a real pie & stop fannying on...


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> How is this thread still going?
> They are nasty.
> I remember my Dad undercooking so many of these with the lank & slimy uncooked pastry & forcing us to eat every last bite...yuk!
> Make a real pie & stop fannying on...


Fray Bentos cannot be held responsible for your father's lack of culinary skills.


----------



## luckyfox (3 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Fray Bentos cannot be held responsible for your father's lack of culinary skills.


This is true, however a real pie with ‘proper’ pastry crimping & fresh gravy does not compare.


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> This is true, however a real pie with ‘proper’ pastry crimping & fresh gravy does not compare.


Very true, but this isn't a thread about 'real' pies.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> This is true, however a real pie with ‘proper’ pastry crimping & fresh gravy does not compare.



In that case, perhaps you may want to try (or perhaps not) Tesco's ham hock & leek pie that they trot out for National Pie Week - woefully underfilled, much too salty and pastry made from old boot soles...


----------



## midlife (3 Mar 2018)

Shelves empty at Sainsbury's ! Even worse only 3 types of Fray Bentos pie; .Just chicken, steak and kidney plus deep fill. £2 each .... Not paying that!


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Mar 2018)

Back in 2015, Baxters were adding extra protein...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...AGGOTS-2-49-Fray-Bentos-steak-kidney-pie.html


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Mar 2018)

More FB crumbs, with a nice quote from Prince Charles...
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2003/sep/21/uruguay.observerescapesection
Read somewhere that Fray Bentos the town in Uruguay was in line to get World Heritage status a few years back.


----------



## midlife (3 Mar 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> Back in 2015, Baxters were adding extra protein...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...AGGOTS-2-49-Fray-Bentos-steak-kidney-pie.html



Thank god they weren't dead, alive he could use them for fish bait . Back of the net


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> More FB crumbs, with a nice quote from Prince Charles...
> https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2003/sep/21/uruguay.observerescapesection
> Read somewhere that Fray Bentos the town in Uruguay was in line to get World Heritage status a few years back.


"Prince Charles said: 'I remember eating Fray Bentos beef pies until they came out of my ears.'"

Blimey, with ears that size, THAT must have been an awful lot of pies!


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Shelves empty at Sainsbury's ! Even worse only 3 types of Fray Bentos pie; .Just chicken, steak and kidney plus deep fill. £2 each .... Not paying that!
> 
> View attachment 398382





*wonders how many loaves people were taking*


----------



## Dirk (3 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Shelves empty at Sainsbury's ! Even worse only 3 types of Fray Bentos pie; .Just chicken, steak and kidney plus deep fill. £2 each .... Not paying that!
> 
> View attachment 398382


I blame Prince Charles.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> *wonders how many loaves people were taking*


As many as they could carry, if normal "bad weather" rules were being followed.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> As many as they could carry, if normal "bad weather" rules were being followed.



A bit like the shops-are-shut-on-christmas-day-or-easter-sunday kind of thing then. 

I've always got yeast and bread flour in.


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> Shelves empty at Sainsbury's ! Even worse only 3 types of Fray Bentos pie; .Just chicken, steak and kidney plus deep fill. £2 each .... Not paying that!
> 
> View attachment 398382


Don't panic, relief is on it's way!


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't panic, relief is on it's way!
> 
> View attachment 398617


Only one!


----------



## Dirk (4 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only one!


First of many.


----------



## midlife (5 Mar 2018)

Fray Bentos....... What that Zuckerberg bloke had on his mind when he named Face Book.


----------



## Dirk (5 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5172936, member: 259"]A beautiful sight. No need for extra ornamentation, just the two sacred words.[/QUOTE]
Less is more.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2018)

Apparently it is British pie week. 

Fray Bentos have not been invited to participate.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Apparently it is British pie week.
> 
> Fray Bentos have not been invited to participate.


They can't participate because they are on the organising committee.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5173380, member: 259"]I think it's being organised by Pukka Pies. [/QUOTE]

It was started by Jus-Rol I think. 

Like Fray Bentos, Pukka should be nowhere near anything that involves quality pies.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

Mmmm, was it last year I picked up some "Finest" pies in Tesco on YS that were part of a National Pie Week promotion.

They'd have made Fray Bentos seem like a gourmet offering...


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Mar 2018)

220°C Was much better. A huge lid now.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Mar 2018)

How exactly do you pronounce Pukka? Puke-a?


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5173714, member: 259"][/QUOTE]
Try to keep up.....
See post #575.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Try to keep up.....
> See post #575.


Withdrawal symptons.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2018)

Picked up a couple of these little beggars this week. Will give 'em a whirl in the caravan next week.
Anybody tried them recently?


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> 220°C Was much better. A huge lid now.


Did it hit the spot?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Mar 2018)

The Fray Bentos Song -

Warning NSFW!!


View: https://youtu.be/XT_1M9LQZpE


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Picked up a couple of these little beggars this week. Will give 'em a whirl in the caravan next week.
> Anybody tried them recently?
> 
> View attachment 398871



I do like the deliberate vagueness about the non-specific 'meat'...


----------



## Dirk (7 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I do like the deliberate vagueness about the non-specific 'meat'...


It's probably 'Special Stuff'.......


View: https://youtu.be/4M3FrHsiSfE


----------



## DCBassman (8 Mar 2018)

How did I miss this thread?
Having a classic snake and squidly all to myself tonight!


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

DCBassman said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> Having a classic snake and squidly all to myself tonight!


With tinned teddies & veg, natch?


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

DCBassman said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> Having a classic snake and squidly all to myself tonight!


If there's any in't shops!


----------



## DCBassman (8 Mar 2018)

Plenty around here, and on its own!


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

User3094 said:


> I expect there's slightly less demand in rural Devon than the depths of industrial Yorkshire.





Dirk said:


> I'm on my way!
> How long does it take from* North Devon* to Penrith?


He may disagree!


----------



## DCBassman (8 Mar 2018)

However long, add a bit - I'm in Tavistock, a further hour south!


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

DCBassman said:


> However long, add a bit - I'm in Tavistock, a further hour south!


Yeah.....but you've got big posh roads down there.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yeah.....but you've got big posh roads down there.


And the pies!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yeah.....but you've got big posh roads down there.





classic33 said:


> And the pies!!



And oggies!!!! Oh I miss the oggies.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> And oggies!!!! Oh I miss the oggies.


Oy?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Picked up a couple of these little beggars this week. Will give 'em a whirl in the caravan next week.
> Anybody tried them recently?
> 
> View attachment 398871



Goblin? Really? Of all the fictitious monsters to name yourself after, that's the best they could come up with?

"What are we having for tea tonight Daddy?"

"A Goblin pie!"

"... I wish I'd never been born."


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Goblin? Really? Of all the fictitious monsters to name yourself after, that's the best they could come up with?
> 
> "What are we having for tea tonight Daddy?"
> 
> ...


They're puddings, not pies.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Goblin? Really? Of all the fictitious monsters to name yourself after, that's the best they could come up with?
> 
> "What are we having for tea tonight Daddy?"
> 
> ...


Troll.......


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Troll.......



I'd not eat a fecking Troll Pie either.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> I'd not eat a fecking Troll Pie either.


Dunno......they look pretty good to me.
https://m.facebook.com/trixietrollpastypies/


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Dunno......they look pretty good to me.
> https://m.facebook.com/trixietrollpastypies/



Jesus. The first rule of food photography club is: make it look appetising at least.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Mar 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Tinned food eh?
> 
> View attachment 398123
> 
> ...



Bacon grill, yummy fried up. I liked the beef stock drink in the sundries pack too


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Jesus. The first rule of food photography club is: make it look appetising at least.


Like this?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 399060



I have been sick on myself and will be sending you the dry cleaning bill, sir!


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2018)

is that because you've ate to many fray bentos pies in one go.....go on admit it


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> is that because you've ate to many fray bentos pies in one go.....go on admit it


I find that 3 in one session is my limit.


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2018)

depends how big the barmcakes are that theyre going on...........


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I find that 3 in one session is my limit.


Taking it easy or stretching out supplies?


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> is that because you've ate to many fray bentos pies in one go.....go on admit it



The number of those "pies" I have eaten is one, and shall remain at that figure forever more.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> is that because you've ate to many fray bentos pies in one go.....go on admit it



The number of those "pies" I have eaten is one, and shall remain at that figure forever more.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5176472, member: 259"]So that's two in one day. Youll be on deep fill come April.[/QUOTE]

Damn my dodgy internet and hitting Post Reply twice! 

It was 2 weeks ago today I had it, after 5 a side. I did not enjoy the experience.


----------



## Dirk (8 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> The number of those "pies" I have eaten is one, and shall remain at that figure forever more.


Never say never again.....


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Never say never again.....


Maybe five-a-side is the problem.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Maybe five-a-side is the problem.



5 a side is never the problem. Unless that wee bellend Phillipsy is playing, but he's been barred now for taking it waaaay too seriously.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Mar 2018)

On the subject of football and pies,i think it'd be good to see a top football team sponsoring FB pies. Real Madrid for example,having Fray Bentos Pies on their shirts, in the Champions League Final would be good!

Ronaldo could even advertise them on the telly,saying something like
"Hey homem estas Fray Bentos tortas são tão fodidamente delicioso"!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the subject of football,i think it'd be good to see a top football team sponsoring FB pies. Real Madrid for example,having Fray Bentos Pies on their shirts, in the Champions League Final would be good!
> 
> Ronaldo could even advertise them on the telly,saying something like
> "Hey homem estas Fray Bentos tortas são tão fodidamente delicioso"!!



You're barking up the wrong tree mate. You need that reserve goalkeeper chappy from Sutton United who was caught scarfing a pie during the FA cup tie against us last year


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the subject of football and pies,i think it'd be good to see a top football team sponsoring FB pies. Real Madrid for example,having Fray Bentos Pies on their shirts, in the Champions League Final would be good!
> 
> Ronaldo could even advertise them on the telly,saying something like
> "Hey homem estas Fray Bentos tortas são tão fodidamente delicioso"!!


They already do tv sponsership

View: https://vimeo.com/152273427


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGY24Nf2yA8

Full piece
https://www.campaignlive.co.uk/article/fray-bentos-sponsors-itv4-telly-addict-idents/1380863


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

We'll be going for the full on Fray Bentos pie in its' natural environment tonight.
If ever a product was more suited to caravanning, I've yet to come across it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Mar 2018)

Excellent for stopping the caravan legs sinking into soft ground. In or out of the tin.


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Excellent for stopping the caravan legs sinking into soft ground. In or out of the tin.


'Twas a design feature.


----------



## User6179 (9 Mar 2018)

Spoiler: Pictorial joke - contains swearing


----------



## DCBassman (9 Mar 2018)

Oh well, I lied...I didn't eat it when I said I would, and now I'm a-cookin' it, I see it's a Deep Fill Just Steak. Oh the shame, the shame...


----------



## AndyRM (9 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> We'll be going for the full on Fray Bentos pie in its' natural environment tonight.
> If ever a product was more suited to caravanning, I've yet to come across it.



Pot Noodle?


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Pot Noodle?


I've a "Beef" one.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> I've a "Beef" one.



A 'Beef' one that's suitable for vegetarians..?


----------



## Dirk (9 Mar 2018)

Well, I have to admit to letting the side down tonight.
We had such a big meal at lunchtime, combined with several pints of local ale, that we couldn't face anything more substantial tonight than a small piece of cheese and a meagre quantity of biscuits.
The FB feast will have to wait for another day.
Sorry chaps.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Pot Noodle?



The staple foodstuff of the 24 hour race motorsport photographer. 

I've eaten a fair few in my time.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2018)

Another FB tonight, chicken and bacon!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Another FB tonight, chicken and bacon!


shoot,the thought of it make me seriously think about giving up vegetarianism!!


----------



## DCBassman (10 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> shoot,the thought of it make me seriously think about giving up vegetarianism!!


Curiously, considering the subject, I'm slowly going veggie...


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> shoot,the thought of it make me seriously think about giving up vegetarianism!!


Go on......you know you can't resist the FB magic for long.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Goblin? Really? Of all the fictitious monsters to name yourself after, that's the best they could come up with?
> 
> "What are we having for tea tonight Daddy?"
> 
> ...



Nope that moment came on a Tuesday evening just as the Hearts were being delivered with over boiled Veg, the only time I used to refuse to eat my dinner and when I tried was actually heaving. Would have killed fro an FB pie instead. The Goblin pie anything that's labelled as "Meat" is no from me! Might as well write whatever was swept up from the slaughterhouse floor.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Go on......you know you can't resist the FB magic for long.


Maybe i could just sniff one. That'd be ok wouldn't it?

Edit....Or have a mouthful then spit it out,like a wine taster would do with wine.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

The FB experience has had to be put back yet another day, as this little beggar got in the way at lunchtime.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> The FB experience has had to be put back yet another day, as this little beggar got in the way at lunchtime.
> 
> View attachment 399403



Nice starter - what did you have for the main course?


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Nice starter - what did you have for the main course?


2 pints of this....


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Mar 2018)

You can keep your tinned pies. Homemade steak and kidney pudding FTW.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> View attachment 399405
> 
> 
> You can keep your tinned pies. Homemade steak and kidney pudding FTW.


My dog would like that.....


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> My dog would like that.....


Your dog can go whistle.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> View attachment 399405
> 
> 
> You can keep your tinned pies. Homemade steak and kidney pudding FTW.



I'd be stared at from across the table...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Mar 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> View attachment 399405
> 
> 
> You can keep your tinned pies. Homemade steak and kidney pudding FTW.



Looks like one of Mrs Lovett's finest.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/eIdxHafuPl4


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2018)

Someone got a Fray and Bentos pie signed by the Arbroath FC team yesterday


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2018)

See the flag in my avatar!




If Accy get promoted, this flag'll be seen at some big grounds next season. I'm thinking about approaching Fray Bentos and asking them if they want the words Fray Bentos put in between the words We Love Pies. I'd say 10 grand is a fair price/sponsorship deal for them to pay,wouldn't you say?


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

Right! I've put off the caravanning FB pie experience for too long this week!
Tomorrow night is the night for the full on FB pie, tinned taters & veg.
Got two in the cupboard - S & K and Chicken - which one to go for?
Hmmm - decisions, decisions!
Which do you reckon?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Right! I've put off the caravanning FB pie experience for too long this week!
> Tomorrow night is the night for the full on FB pie, tinned taters & veg.
> Got two in the cupboard - S & K and Chicken - which one to go for?
> Hmmm - decisions, decisions!
> Which do you reckon?


Have both.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Right! I've put off the caravanning FB pie experience for too long this week!
> Tomorrow night is the night for the full on FB pie, tinned taters & veg.
> Got two in the cupboard - S & K and Chicken - which one to go for?
> Hmmm - decisions, decisions!
> Which do you reckon?


It's gotta be S&K!! Wow,i wish i was there with you,just for the experience!!


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Have both.


It had crossed my mind but I thought it might be bit indulgent.


----------



## Dirk (11 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's gotta be S&K!! Wow,i wish i was there with you,just for the experience!!


Calm down man!
I know it's exciting, but you really must try to control yourself!


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Mar 2018)

Chicken pie again, better cooked this time but still not convinced. Prefer the beef so far.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2018)

This could be one of the reasons i don't have a conventional oven in my flat. If i had one i know i'd break my strict vegetarian vows and succumb to temptation,and scoff loads of FB's down!


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Right! I've put off the caravanning FB pie experience for too long this week!
> Tomorrow night is the night for the full on FB pie, tinned taters & veg.
> Got two in the cupboard - S & K and Chicken - which one to go for?
> Hmmm - decisions, decisions!
> Which do you reckon?



If you're going for the full authentic experience, it's got to be Snake and Kidley.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> If you're going for the full authentic experience, it's got to be Snake and Kidley.


I'm afraid we fell down on that front.
We only had Beef & Onion or Chicken in the cupboard. After much deliberation (and the toss of a coin) we settled on the Beef & Onion. 
Of course, this was served with the traditional accompaniments. Tinned taters and veg. 




We now have the added bonus of a caravan filled with the heavenly meaty aroma of one of FBs finest.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm afraid we fell down on that front.
> We only had Beef & Onion or Chicken in the cupboard. After much deliberation (and the toss of a coin) we settled on the Beef & Onion.
> Of course, this was served with the traditional accompaniments. Tinned taters and veg.
> View attachment 399687
> ...


Good,but i think i'd brown that pie crust off a bit more.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm afraid we fell down on that front.
> We only had Beef & Onion or Chicken in the cupboard. After much deliberation (and the toss of a coin) we settled on the Beef & Onion.
> Of course, this was served with the traditional accompaniments. Tinned taters and veg.
> View attachment 399687
> ...



Beef and Onion is perfectly acceptable, so no problem there.
Chicken is just a bit 'nouveau' for a FB pie


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Beef and Onion is perfectly acceptable, so no problem there.
> Chicken is just a bit 'nouveau' for a FB pie


Besides which, the chicken pie wouldn't have gone with the accompanying choice of wine for this evening.


----------



## Dirk (12 Mar 2018)

A true British classic.
Marco Pierre White eat yer heart out!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

Gonna be pie making later in the week.  Picked up chicken thighs and bacon on YS tonight, plus have leeks in the fridge and puff pastry in the freezer. 

No idea how it'll stack up to FB though...


----------



## AndyRM (13 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Gonna be pie making later in the week.  Picked up chicken thighs and bacon on YS tonight, plus have leeks in the fridge and puff pastry in the freezer.
> 
> No idea how it'll stack up to FB though...



You won't be comparing like with like, discernible ingredients are frowned upon by Fray Bentos.


----------



## stephec (13 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Gonna be pie making later in the week.  Picked up chicken thighs and bacon on YS tonight, plus have leeks in the fridge and puff pastry in the freezer.
> 
> *No idea how it'll stack up to FB though*...



I'd imagine you'd be rather disappointed if it did.


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Gonna be pie making later in the week.  Picked up chicken thighs and bacon on YS tonight, plus have leeks in the fridge and puff pastry in the freezer.
> 
> No idea how it'll stack up to FB though...


Puff pastry? On a home made pie?!
How very dare you?
Not acceptable on a pub bought pie, so why do it at home?
Short crust or nothing!


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Puff pastry? On a home made pie?!
> How very dare you?
> Not acceptable on a pub bought pie, so why do it at home?
> Short crust or nothing!


Let me get this right. A man who thinks Fray Bentos pies are the peak of culinary excellence is giving advice on home cooking. Right.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Puff pastry? On a home made pie?!
> How very dare you?
> Not acceptable on a pub bought pie, so why do it at home?
> Short crust or nothing!



Not if I make vol-au-vents


----------



## Dirk (13 Mar 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> A man who thinks Fray Bentos pies are the peak of culinary excellence ......


I don't think I have ever claimed that.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2018)

You could join the  FB appreciation group on FB!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not if I make vol-au-vents


Or sausage rolls.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Puff pastry? On a home made pie?!
> How very dare you?
> Not acceptable on a pub bought pie, so why do it at home?
> Short crust or nothing!





Dirk said:


> I love 'em.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

No contradiction there.
FB aren't home made as far as I'm aware.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2018)

During our conversation today,Fb pies came up.It seems they are only a quid in Aldi and are verrrryyyyy nice.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> No contradiction there.
> FB aren't home made as far as I'm aware.


OK, I'll bite. Why must it be shortcrust at home?

(I'd only use shortcrust at home because I don't generally buy pastry, and shortcrust is waaay easier to make than puff)


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why must it be shortcrust at home?
> 
> (I'd only use shortcrust at home because I don't generally buy pastry, and shortcrust is waaay easier to make than puff)


Not just at home - pub pies as well.
Proper pies must have short crust.
Like this one today.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5182189, member: 259"]Call that a serving suggestion? Where's the *limp* sprig of parsley? [/QUOTE]


FTFY


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> During our conversation today,Fb pies came up.It seems they are only a quid in Aldi and are verrrryyyyy nice.


Don't think I've ever seen them for sale in ALDI, or LIDL for that matter.


----------



## Dirk (14 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5182400, member: 259"]Waitrose always have a nice range of FB on offer.[/QUOTE]
I know, I saw some in Wells today.
Trouble is, they were at Waitrose prices - £2.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not just at home - pub pies as well.
> Proper pies must have short crust.



And school dinner pies... 

I remember trying to cut the pastry was a pretty perilous operation - get it wrong and your pie would be wanging its way across the dining hall. The jam tart pastry was no better. And woe betide if you got the corner...


----------



## stephec (14 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Not just at home - pub pies as well.
> *Proper pies must have short crust.*
> Like this one today.
> 
> View attachment 399996



After 52 pages you've finally revealed your true opinion on the standing of FB in the pie hierarchy.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

stephec said:


> After 52 pages you've finally revealed your true opinion on the standing of FB in the pie hierarchy.


I have always been able to differentiate between a proper pie and the secret guilty pleasure of a Fray Bentos offering. It's pretty difficult to confuse the two.
It's a bit like Hugh Grant opting for Divine Brown, when Liz Hurley is waiting at home for him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Mar 2018)

Just had a thought. Why don't they make FB flavoured crisps? They make Marmite crisps,so why not FB. Us committed vegetarians could then enjoy the wonderful taste of FB,safe in the knowledge that no flesh is being consumed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just had a thought. Why don't they make FB flavoured crisps? They make Marmite crisps,so why not FB. Us committed vegetarians could then enjoy the wonderful taste of FB,safe in the knowledge that no flesh is being consumed.


I like that idea, along with Vesta chow mein flavour yum!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Mar 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> I like that idea, along with Vesta chow mein flavour yum!


Or Vesta Beef Risotto,my favourite! That plastic "beef"...wow!!!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2018)

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/la...scotland-fish-and-chips-baxters-savoury-snack


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/la...scotland-fish-and-chips-baxters-savoury-snack


"One pie-lover said the savoury treats were “terrible, with one containing just two lumps of meat".

The 24-year-old, who *did not want to be named*, told The Sun Online: “You get what you pay for, they are really cheap".

Why doesn't he want his name mentioned? Do FB have a hit squad out there that takes no prisoners? Maybe FB and Putin's Russia are on the same level?!


----------



## AndyRM (15 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> "One pie-lover said the savoury treats were “terrible, with one containing just two lumps of meat".
> 
> The 24-year-old, who *did not want to be named*, told The Sun Online: “You get what you pay for, they are really cheap".
> 
> Why doesn't he want his name mentioned? Do FB have a hit squad out there that takes no prisoners? Maybe FB and Putin's Russia are on the same level?!



Probably didn't want to bring shame on his family by admitting he eats the things.


----------



## Dirk (15 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Us committed vegetarians could then enjoy the wonderful taste of FB,safe in the knowledge that no flesh is being consumed.


You're probably on pretty safe ground anyway.


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

Fray Bentos....the stuff of legends.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/history...ay-Bentos-at-the-Battle-of-Passchendaele.html


----------



## midlife (16 Mar 2018)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/pie-obsessed-man-besotted-fray-10755430

Not happening here as co op had them at £2.79 !


----------



## Dirk (16 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 400306
> 
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/pie-obsessed-man-besotted-fray-10755430


From the article:
"There's five or six of us that get together to eat the pies. One of us has gone vegetarian and he's let the side down. He's not a team player."
That's not @Accy cyclist is it?


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Mar 2018)

Our local Poundland has them - and ever since Poundworld opened next door, they've reduced the price of virtually everything in store to just 90p.
They also stock FB's "Meaty" Puddings.




Might be time to stock up...


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 400306
> 
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/pie-obsessed-man-besotted-fray-10755430
> ...


Tesco back up £2!

Pie shortage?


----------



## AndyRM (16 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Fray Bentos....the stuff of legends.
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/history...ay-Bentos-at-the-Battle-of-Passchendaele.html



The Boaty McBoatface of WW1!


----------



## Dirk (17 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> The Boaty McBoatface of WW1!


There's a film about the Fray Bentos tank. Has anyone seen it?


View: https://youtu.be/ACpPeu9HYlw


----------



## AndyRM (17 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> There's a film about the Fray Bentos tank. Has anyone seen it?
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/ACpPeu9HYlw




That actually looks pretty decent.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

Piecasso.....LOL.
A sculpture made from 100 Fray Bentos meat pies has been the surprise hit at an art show.
From 2015.
http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....s_tins_sculpture_is_surprise_hit_at_art_show/


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2018)

The article says...created with spare tins from his larder....100 of them, I'm thinking it was created by @Dirk


----------



## DCBassman (18 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 400306
> 
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/pie-obsessed-man-besotted-fray-10755430



That's a SERIOUS interest in FB pies...


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> The article says...created with spare tins from his larder....100 of them, I'm thinking it was created by @Dirk


sssssh, he doesn't want anyone to know.


----------



## Dirk (18 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> sssssh, he doesn't want anyone to know.


I melted all my old tins down to build a replica WW1 tank.......


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> I melted all my old tins down to build a replica WW1 tank.......


Did a good job as well.


----------



## theloafer (19 Mar 2018)

had one last night .. smaller than I remember shortage of meat  but still I enjoyed it very much


----------



## midlife (19 Mar 2018)

theloafer said:


> had one last night .. smaller than I remember shortage of meat  but still I enjoyed it very much
> View attachment 400607



Top marks for eating a whole one, usually split between two here....


----------



## Dirk (19 Mar 2018)

theloafer said:


> had one last night .. smaller than I remember shortage of meat  but still I enjoyed it very much
> View attachment 400607


A classic presentation.
Looking good. Nice to see you keeping the side up.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2018)

theloafer said:


> had one last night .. smaller than I remember shortage of meat  but still I enjoyed it very much
> View attachment 400607


See first page, an inch smaller, in diameter, than in '87!


----------



## Dirk (20 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> See first page, an inch smaller, in diameter, than in '87!


They've never been the same since decimalisation.


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2018)

I see @Drago has taken to them now.......


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> They've never been the same since decimalisation.


Didn't that happen "a few" years before though.


----------



## Dirk (22 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Didn't that happen "a few" years before though.


You're right.
It's probably down to Fray Brexit.......or the exchange rate......or summat.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> You're right.
> It's probably down to Fray Brexit.......or the exchange rate......or summat.


Price of the cans increasing?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Price of the cans increasing?


Yep 'the Argies' used them as landmines in 'Los Malvinos'


----------



## midlife (23 Mar 2018)

There's a program on the telly tonight about Angel Delight .maybe FB pies next week 

On a different theme, what's happened to all the salt on salted peanuts. Had some tonight and there was a distinct lack of saltiness


----------



## Dirk (23 Mar 2018)

midlife said:


> On a different theme, what's happened to all the salt on salted peanuts. Had some tonight and there was a distinct lack of saltiness


If only FB did nuts......


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> If only FB did nuts......


Nobby's Nuts!


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nobby's Nuts!


Didn't KP used to do nuts in a tin?


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Didn't KP used to do nuts in a tin?



Yes! KP Big D iirc...

I still have one of those tins in the garage - it houses all the random screws, nuts, washers etc these days.


----------



## stephec (24 Mar 2018)

I can't believe that this is still going, there's more pages here than there are grams of meat in a FB pie.


----------



## Dirk (24 Mar 2018)

stephec said:


> I can't believe that this is still going, there's more pages here than there are grams of meat in a FB pie.


Well, they do keep telling us that it's better if we cut down on the amount of meat we eat. 
FB are just doing their bit, as a conscientious manufacturer of fine comestibles, to keep us all healthy.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well, they do keep telling us that it's better if we cut down on the amount of meat we eat.
> FB are just doing their bit, as a conscientious manufacturer of fine comestibles, to keep us all healthy.





Spoiler: Sit Before Reading



The newer tins are smaller and they've upped the price!


----------



## Dirk (25 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: Sit Before Reading
> 
> 
> 
> The newer tins are smaller and they've upped the price!


See.....not only healthier, but saving the planet as well by using fewer raw materials.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> See.....not only healthier, but saving the planet as well by using fewer raw materials.


Get as many of those at a £1 as possible, whilst stocks last.


----------



## Dirk (26 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Get as many of those at a £1 as possible, whilst stocks last.


I'm off to town tomorrow to stock up. Ten quids worth should do the job.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2018)

They'd run out of FB pies at BJs bargain warehouse today! 
Nary a one to be found on the shelves.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> They'd run out of FB pies at BJs bargain warehouse today!
> Nary a one to be found on the shelves.


You were warned!

Can't "like" the post, obvious reasons.


----------



## Dirk (27 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> You were warned!
> 
> Can't "like" the post, obvious reasons.


Do you think I may have inadvertently started a run on FB pies?


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do you think I may have inadvertently started a run on FB pies?


Always a possibility.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2018)

Panic over; our local supermarket has a fresh stock just in.
I have availed myself of one of each flavour available.
That should keep things on an even keel for a few weeks.
One of them was 'Chicken Balti' flavour. That's a new one on me, but I'm always game to try something adventurous.


----------



## Dirk (28 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5196130, member: 259"]Interesting, is that a true Fray Bentos™ or a sneaky Prince's usurper?[/QUOTE]
You're right, it's a sneaky Princes pie.
I didn't notice until just now. I was so excited to see a large range in our local independent supermarket, that I just hoovered up the shelf.
Hmmmm......I've also noticed that it was more expensive than the FB ones.
It better be worth it!


----------



## roadrash (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> Panic over; our local supermarket has a fresh stock just in.
> I have availed myself of one of each flavour available.
> That should keep things on an even keel for a few weeks.
> One of them was 'Chicken Balti' flavour. That's a new one on me, but I'm always game to try something adventurous.


Not the "Half-Time" variety?


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Mar 2018)

Dirk said:


> You're right, it's a sneaky Princes pie.
> It better be worth it!



Hark at you with your fancy ways!

Before you know it, you'll be serving them up with thrice cooked chips, edemame beans and a red wine jus...


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not the "Half-Time" variety?
> View attachment 401890


I've never seen one of those on the shelf.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Mar 2018)

How would you eat one of those at a football match?


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2018)

AndyRM said:


> How would you eat one of those at a football match?


Carefully!!


----------



## Paulus (29 Mar 2018)

I was really looking forward to this as I have never eaten one before.




What a let down 
The pastry collapsed and there was very little filling, which wasn't very tasty. Not again.


----------



## Dirk (29 Mar 2018)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 402050
> I was really looking forward to this as I have never eaten one before.
> View attachment 402051
> 
> ...


It was the carrots and cabbage that spoiled it........


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

Breaking news - Fray Bentos to be announced as official sponsors of the Tour of Britain.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Breaking news - Fray Bentos to be announced as official sponsors of the Tour of Britain.


The FB tour of GB. Yes it has a certain ring to it! Not as classy as "The TdF" but still a catchy title.


----------



## midlife (1 Apr 2018)

Never knew Fray Bentos factory was a UNESCO World Heritage Site 

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...tos-factory-been-given-World-Heritage-status/


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The FB tour of GB. Yes it has a certain ring to it! Not as classy as "The TdF" but still a catchy title.


Or Le Tour de Yorkshire!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2018)

To a committed vegetarian like me,this pic is a fecking nightmare!!!` I know it's a bit late, but i'd like to cut all those bags open and set that meat free!!


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> To a committed vegetarian like me,this pic is a fecking nightmare!!!` I know it's a bit late, but i'd like to cut all those bags open and set that meat free!!


So many pies.......... so little time!


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> So many pies.......... so little time!


No pastry!


----------



## Dirk (1 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> No pastry!


No tins!


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> No tins!


True.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

Tonight we're having FB S&K with Smash and Marrowfat peas.
How retro is that?
Pity we couldn't find any Angel Delight for afters.......


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Tonight we're having FB S&K with Smash and Marrowfat peas.
> How retro is that?
> Pity we couldn't find any Angel Delight for afters.......



Are you washing it down with Blue Nun?


----------



## robrinay (4 Apr 2018)

Or Piat d’Or? Actually I like Blue Nun and Mateus Rosé, I don’t care what people say. I also like Wolf Blass yellow label so a bit of a contrast really? My parents had a caravan in the 60’s and 70’s and there was always an ‘emergency’ food store under one of the bunks including Fray Bentos tinned pies, corned beef tinned peas and Cadbury’s Smash - luxury for a poor student son who wanted to conserve his grant for beer


----------



## midlife (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Tonight we're having FB S&K with Smash and Marrowfat peas.
> How retro is that?
> Pity we couldn't find any Angel Delight for afters.......



No old packet of blancmange hiding in the back of a cupboard?


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Tonight we're having FB S&K with Smash and Marrowfat peas.
> How retro is that?
> Pity we couldn't find any Angel Delight for afters.......


 Butterscotch, 30p


----------



## roadrash (4 Apr 2018)

^^^^but that isn't birds angel delight^^^^ accept no substitutes


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^but that isn't birds angel delight^^^^ accept no substitutes


 Angel Delight, 50p.


----------



## roadrash (4 Apr 2018)

2 for 80p.... bargain


----------



## gbb (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've never seen one of those on the shelf.


This got a mention at work today. One of my colleagues mentioned he had a whole FB pie last night...and he once had one with a football on the lid, he mentioned it was a Balti something or other. I' never even heard of that one.


----------



## Dirk (4 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Are you washing it down with Blue Nun?


Don't you know that it's supposed to be red wine with red meat?!
I will, of course, wash it down with a fine vintage Lambrusco.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't you know that it's supposed to be red wine with red meat?!
> I will, of course, wash it down with a fine vintage Lambrusco.



Lambrusco is a bit classy! Bella is where it's at.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've never seen one of those on the shelf.


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Apr 2018)

I am SOOOO tempted to make Angel Delight later, I have no idea how its made - probably gelatin, Styrofoam and colouring!


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am SOOOO tempted to make Angel Delight later, I have no idea how its made - probably gelatin, Styrofoam and colouring!


Well........that's 3 of your 5 a day sorted.


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Well........that's 3 of your 5 a day sorted.



I am still tempted to try these pies, just worried I will surely die from salt OVERLOAD or chronic indigestion....I would probably think both actually! x


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am still tempted to try these pies, just worried I will surely die from salt OVERLOAD or chronic indigestion....I would probably think both actually! x


You only live once; be adventurous!


----------



## AndyRM (5 Apr 2018)

Is it possible to die of disappointment?


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Is it possible to die of disappointment?



If that's in relation to life in general - I probably should have died a while back! HAHA


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> If that's in relation to life in general - I probably should have died a while back! HAHA


Maybe FB is what's missing in your life?


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2018)

Angel Delight - the classic staple dessert of girl guide camping trips. Been there, done that...


----------



## cuberider (5 Apr 2018)

The Balti ones are nothing special


----------



## Dirk (5 Apr 2018)

cuberider said:


> The Balti ones are nothing special


I'll have to try one just to satisfy my curiosity. Trouble is, I haven't seen any in the shops around here. Maybe they only stock them in the more upmarket stores?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll have to try one just to satisfy my curiosity. Trouble is, I haven't seen any in the shops around here. Maybe they only stock them in the more upmarket stores?


Princess now do them.


----------



## cuberider (6 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll have to try one just to satisfy my curiosity. Trouble is, I haven't seen any in the shops around here. Maybe they only stock them in the more upmarket stores?



I think it was from one of the Poundland type shops. Can't remember which one though.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll have to try one just to satisfy my curiosity. Trouble is, I haven't seen any in the shops around here. Maybe they only stock them in the more upmarket stores?



Aye B&M do them.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Aye B&M do them.


That sounds kinky.....


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> That sounds kinky.....



They also have these monstrosities:






Which I have not seen, but the idea of microwaving a pie is all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5205327, member: 259"]Top class serving suggestion![/QUOTE]
Oh aye. Chips 'n' peas. A lot of thought went into that(!)


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> They also have these monstrosities:
> 
> View attachment 403180
> 
> ...


It is,but some fat bas...ds just can't wait for 45 minutes in the oven.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh aye. Chips 'n' peas. lot of thought went into that(!)



What would you suggest? A red wine jus with a celeriac foam? Chianti and fava beans?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> What would you suggest? A red wine jus with a celeriac foam? Chianti and fava beans?


Fff fff. Attempts to make Hannibal Lecter noise.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> ...... the idea of microwaving a pie is all kinds of wrong.


I dunno.......there's something appealing about the texture of microwaved pastry, in a pervy kinda way.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Apr 2018)

Mods, please, end this thread. It is making me feel ill.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Mods, please, end this thread. It is making me feel ill.


Try a microwaveable pudding!


----------



## midlife (6 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Mods, please, end this thread. It is making me feel ill.



Mods, please make this thread a sticky. It is making me hungry


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2018)

You should all take a leaf out of my book! Last night i had green beans,peas,cashew nuts and chopped garlic in black bean sauce,for tea/supper. Not a smidgen of pastry or red meat in sight!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (6 Apr 2018)

Take a leaf out of Accy's book, Accy.

Accrington Stanley chairman Andy Holt has defended paying for his players’ McDonald’s burgers following victories. Holt, who owns the League Two table-toppers, revealed on Twitter that he occasionally provides his squad with £200 to spend at the fast-food chain if the Reds win, with players required to pay their own way if they lose.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> You should all take a leaf out of my book! Last night i had green beans,peas,cashew nuts and chopped garlic in black bean sauce,for tea/supper. Not a smidgen of pastry or red meat in sight!


All tinned beforehand


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> All tinned beforehand


No,the beans and peas were frozen. The garlic was fresh and the sauce was out of a jar.


----------



## Dirk (6 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> You should all take a leaf out of my book! Last night i had green beans,peas,cashew nuts and chopped garlic in black bean sauce,for tea/supper. Not a smidgen of pastry or red meat in sight!


That can't be healthy......


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> You should all take a leaf out of my book! Last night i had green beans,peas,cashew nuts and chopped garlic in black bean sauce,for tea/supper. Not a smidgen of pastry or red meat in sight!


I'm opposed to senseless destruction of books though.


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> No,the beans and peas were frozen. The garlic was fresh and the sauce was out of a jar.


Poncey cuisine like that has no place in this thread.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

For the love of God, this really is going to get past a thousand posts, isn't it? How much can you say about a shitty little product in a devastatingly dangerous can?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> For the love of God, this really is going to get past a thousand posts, isn't it? How much can you say about a shitty little product in a devastatingly dangerous can?


Nowt dangerous about the can.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nowt dangerous about the can.


Believe me @classic33, I have an uncanny ability to make almost anything devastatingly dangerous....


----------



## midlife (7 Apr 2018)

Didn't the Frisbee get designed from a pie tin? Fray Bentos maybe


----------



## Dirk (7 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Didn't the Frisbee get designed from a pie tin? Fray Bentos maybe


That was the FB 'K ration pie'.
A tasty nutritious meal for the front line troops that could instantly be turned into a devastating mid range weapon, with the deft use of a tin opener.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Didn't the Frisbee get designed from a pie tin? Fray Bentos maybe


I had a friend who broke his jaw playing Frisbee. It was wired up for weeks. Couldn't brush his teeth.

Bad.......very bad........

I rest my (pie) case.


----------



## midlife (7 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I had a friend who broke his jaw playing Frisbee. It was wired up for weeks. Couldn't brush his teeth.
> 
> Bad.......very bad........
> 
> I rest my (pie) case.



A Nerf might have finished him off !


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> For the love of God, this really is going to get past a thousand posts, isn't it? How much can you say about a shitty little product in a devastatingly dangerous can?



Well, there are always these: https://candwich.com/


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, there are always these: https://candwich.com/


Mercy, mercy! Please tell me that they don't do a version in a squirty plastic bottle.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, there are always these: https://candwich.com/


Self heating cans as well. Could be dangerous in a pocket.


----------



## midlife (8 Apr 2018)

I also indulge in Fray Bentos corned beef, sandwiches for work and hash at home 

All bases covered


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2018)

Here's another one I haven't come across yet.....the Chilli Beef Pie.
Anyone tried one ?
http://www.baxters.com/product/fray-bentos-chilli-beef-pie-425g


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Here's another one I haven't come across yet.....the Chilli Beef Pie.
> Anyone tried one ?
> http://www.baxters.com/product/fray-bentos-chilli-beef-pie-425g


You sure?


classic33 said:


> B&M's Chilli Beef, Chicken and Bacon, Just Chicken & Chicken Curry!


Not that bad.


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> You sure?
> 
> Not that bad.


I'll pick one up if I see one.
What wine would you recommend? I was thinking maybe a nice Malbec.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'll pick one up if I see one.
> What wine would you recommend? I was thinking maybe a nice Malbec.


Don't do wine!
Guinness however....


----------



## Dirk (8 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don't do wine!
> Guinness however....


My second choice would be a can of Special Brew.


----------



## AndyRM (9 Apr 2018)

Picked up a steak pie from Dickson's today. Identifiable filling, excellent pastry, not a fecking tin in sight.

Lovely.

£1.69. Or 4 for £5!


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Picked up a steak pie from Dickson's today. Identifiable filling, excellent pastry, not a fecking tin in sight.
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> £1.69. Or 4 for £5!


They were obviously skimping on the packaging.......


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> That was the FB 'K ration pie'.
> A tasty nutritious meal for the front line troops that could instantly be turned into a devastating mid range weapon, with the deft use of a tin opener.



They were also effective as a makeshift booby trap - if placed unopened in an oven on a low light, after a couple of hours the resultant explosion was said to be powerful enough to take out a Tiger tank.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5209218, member: 259"]The insurgents only knew him as "Deep Phil".[/QUOTE]



Love it!


----------



## Dirk (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5209218, member: 259"]The insurgents only knew him as "Deep Phil".[/QUOTE]
Groan......


----------



## slowmotion (9 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> I also indulge in Fray Bentos corned beef, sandwiches for work and hash at home
> 
> All bases covered
> 
> View attachment 403416


Now, that's a highly effective WMD. The lethal key, and the impossibly shaped can that triple guarantees that you will get your fingers slashed up while trying to extract the product. Was it designed by the sadist who designed the hinges on CD cases?

Bastard!


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Now, that's a highly effective WMD. The lethal key, and the impossibly shaped can that triple guarantees that you will get your fingers slashed up while trying to extract the product. Was it designed by the sadist who designed the hinges on CD cases?
> 
> Bastard!


They now come in a ring-pull variety as well.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> They now come in a ring-pull variety as well.


Thank Heaven for small mercies. I suppose it could have been squirtable......


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Thank Heaven for small mercies. I suppose it could have been squirtable......


You may not like this, but...





And bacon


----------



## slowmotion (10 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> You may not like this, but...
> View attachment 403708
> 
> And bacon
> View attachment 403709


I'm heading to Dignitas......


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2018)

Well, that's tomorrow night sorted in the caravan. Quality gear all for less than a fiver.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2018)

The veggies and tatties are Lidl's finest, I see...


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> The veggies and tatties are Lidl's finest, I see...


And the beer!
Nothing but the best for us.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> And the beer!
> Nothing but the best for us.



Wouldn't know about the beer, seeings I tend to stick to tea


----------



## Dirk (10 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> You may not like this, but...
> View attachment 403708


Is that a Korean thing?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Is that a Korean thing?



Probably, judging by the script...


----------



## midlife (10 Apr 2018)

I see one of the finest accompaniments to a Fray Bentos has had a makeover....it used to come in silver but now in a fetching Fray Bentos blue. I give you Galahad Lager


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Is that a Korean thing?


Aye


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2018)

You want an Hawaiian P-51!


----------



## midlife (10 Apr 2018)




----------



## stephec (11 Apr 2018)

I don't know which direction I'm taking this thread in but, 'ave it!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2018)

stephec said:


> I don't know which direction I'm taking this thread in but, 'ave it!
> 
> View attachment 403838


But they're boxed!!


----------



## stephec (11 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> But they're boxed!!


Not for long.


----------



## roadrash (11 Apr 2018)

@stephec doth worship false gods


----------



## stephec (11 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> @stephec doth worship false gods


They're second place to Carr's Pasties.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> @stephec doth worship false gods


Or else he can't be trusted with a tin opener!


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

I'm sticking to my YS sausage rolls from Tesco - 17p for six


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm sticking to my YS sausage rolls from Tesco - 17p for six


They must be from the Tesco Finest range at that price.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> They must be from the Tesco Finest range at that price.



LOL!

They are their mid-range ones. I did bag some "finest" ones, but they were a wee bit more expensive at 26p


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

Just for your delectation FB fans.
Today's FB caught in its natural environment.




A cheeky little S&K number enjoying the Devon scenery.


----------



## midlife (11 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just for your delectation FB fans.
> Today's FB caught in its natural environment.
> View attachment 403882
> 
> A cheeky little S&K number enjoying the Devon scenery.



It is permissible to put a slab of butter on the potatoes, butter mind, and not vegetable spread


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> It is permissible to put a slab of butter on the potatoes, butter mind, and not vegetable spread


That would ruin my diet.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just for your delectation FB fans.
> Today's FB caught in its natural environment.
> View attachment 403882
> 
> A cheeky little S&K number enjoying the Devon scenery.



No pudding? Some Angel Delight or, if you're really pushing the boat out, an Arctic Roll?


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just for your delectation FB fans.
> Today's FB caught in its natural environment.
> View attachment 403882
> 
> A cheeky little S&K number enjoying the Devon scenery.


If we didn't know better, you'd never know it was a Fray Bentos pie.


----------



## Dirk (11 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> If we didn't know better, you'd never know it was a Fray Bentos pie.


The presentation got somewhat disrupted by my wife's excitement at the anticipated feast.
Missus has been suitably chastised and she's promised to plate up more sensitively next time.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> No pudding? Some Angel Delight or, if you're really pushing the boat out, an Arctic Roll?



Rice pudding! With raspberry jam.


----------



## Fnaar (12 Apr 2018)

*From the Grauniad: *

*Fray Bentos steak and kidney pie*



FacebookTwitterPinterest
_Ingredients: water, puff pastry (27%) (wheatflour (with calcium carbonate, iron, niacin, thiamin), margarine (palm oil, rapeseed oil, water, salt, emulsifier (mono- and diglycerides of fatty acids)), water, salt), beef (*12%*), pork kidney (*9%*), stabiliser (xanthan gum), modified maize starch, wheatflour (with calcium carbonate, iron, niacin, thiamin), salt, spices, yeast extract, flavouring, tomato paste, barley malt extract, beef extract, chicory extract, sugar, colour (plain caramel), tomato powder, garlic powder._

This is one of the bestsellers in Euromonitor’s shelf-stable category. Water is the first item on the ingredients list, followed by the puff pastry. The meat is only a fifth of this tinned pie. “The thing that struck me about this product was the amount of processed ingredients that you wouldn’t find at home – emulsifiers, stabilisers, malt barley extract. It’s a pie but it also has sugar in it,” says Scott. One pie is supposed to be for two people, but “I don’t know who eats half a pie.” A whole one would deliver 60% of the daily salt intake and nearly 20% of fat.

There is no veg. “Fresh foods rich in bioactive compounds (flavonoids, for instance), including onions, garlic and other foods used in freshly prepared dishes are absent from these products,” says Monteiro. “Being ready-to-eat products, it is unlikely they will be consumed with fresh foods that usually need preparation. On the contrary, one ultra-processed food tends to be consumed with other ultra-processed foods.”

Xanthan gum is not from an exotic tree. It is fermented sugar. The name comes from the type of bacteria used. It is a stabiliser to bind together ingredients such as fat and water that would otherwise repel each other.

Fray Bentos did not respond to requests for comment.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2018)

Nowt wrong with that lot, try this...





Promoted as healthy eating!


----------



## srw (12 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nowt wrong with that lot, try this...
> View attachment 403932
> 
> Promoted as healthy eating!


An egg has the benefit over a tinned "pie" of having millions of years of evolution fitting it for its role as nutrition.

The "pie" is just over a quarter poor quality pastry and just over a fifth meat. Which means that the defining qualities of a pie - meat in pastry - make up less than half of the ingredients of the tin. The rest is filler.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nowt wrong with that lot, try this...
> View attachment 403932
> 
> Promoted as healthy eating!



And this is... what? 

Protein shake?


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> And this is... what?
> 
> Protein shake?


----------



## srw (12 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> And this is... what?
> 
> Protein shake?





srw said:


> An egg



(Courtesy of google image search)


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> And this is... what?
> 
> Protein shake?


Entirely natural, and good for you.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Apr 2018)

The guy did a whole series of them, designed to show that stuff with chemicals isn't necessarily bad for you. I've got a couple on the wall at home.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5211851, member: 259"]Excellent![/QUOTE]

Or should that be eggcellent


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Or should that be eggcellent



Eggsactly


----------



## DCBassman (12 Apr 2018)

Guy's an eggspert.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2018)

Also available in a can!


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Also available in a can!
> View attachment 404007



That seems a bit eggsessive...


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> That seems a bit eggsessive...


Possibly, wonder if they last longer though.


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2018)

I thought he was just yolking , I wouldn't shell out for those, they would have to be laid on free of charge so we could all scramble for them


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Possibly, wonder if they last longer though.



Eggstra long life?


----------



## Dirk (12 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Also available in a can!
> View attachment 404007


That opens up the possibility of a Fray Bentos 'Windsor' pie.
Bring it on!


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> That opens up the possibility of a Fray Bentos 'Windsor' pie.
> Bring it on!


Will this be your next presentation?


----------



## Dirk (13 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Will this be your next presentation?


Far beyond my limited culinary skills.
I was hoping some enterprising fella would pick up on the idea and run with it.*





*Besides which, I don't have access to a canning facility.


----------



## Dirk (15 Apr 2018)

Disaster struck tonight!
We were going to indulge in a FB Chicken & Mushroom feast.......and the can opener broke!
Being stuck in our caravan, in the middle of nowhere, we had no choice but to go with Plan B.........so it was pasties again.
Good job they weren't in a tin!


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Apr 2018)

Today's episode of Brain of Britain featured a question about some manky tinned pie or other Fray Bentos and its country of origin.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Apr 2018)

Watch out pie fans - Morrisons have imposed a curfew on their pies:

metro.co.uk/2018/04/16/couples-anger-told-cant-buy-meat-pies-9am-morrisons-7470227/

Easily the most important story of the day, but oddly not mentioned on the 6 o'clock news tonight...


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Watch out pie fans - Morrisons have imposed a curfew on their pies:
> 
> metro.co.uk/2018/04/16/couples-anger-told-cant-buy-meat-pies-9am-morrisons-7470227/
> 
> Easily the most important story of the day, but oddly not mentioned on the 6 o'clock news tonight...


Major shortage?


----------



## Dirk (16 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Major shortage?


It sounds far more sinister to me......


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It sounds far more sinister to me......


Some people are complete loons. Such a shame he didn't say what he thought the sinister part was.


----------



## Dirk (17 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5215927, member: 259"]The Good Grips can opener does allow for a left handed top open, but not all the pieluminati agree.[/QUOTE]
I thought that all FB tins were right handed. Would a left handed tin opener work on them?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I thought that all FB tins were right handed. Would a left handed tin opener work on them?


Get an ambidextrous single handed can opener.


----------



## midlife (17 Apr 2018)

Going to buy an FB pie and photograph it against railings, follies, gates, geographs and the like.....


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Going to buy an FB pie and photograph it against railings, follies, gates, geographs and the like.....


On a bike/cycle?


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2018)

Apparently, the Hawaiians have a thing for Spam. 24 varieties available in this store.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Apparently, the Hawaiians have a thing for Spam. 24 varieties available in this store.
> 
> View attachment 404894



Wow - Hawaii really is paradise!


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Wow - Hawaii really is paradise!


If @Dirk was to go, would he ever return?


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2018)

I wonder if monty python ever considered a fray bentos song


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Apparently, the Hawaiians have a thing for Spam. 24 varieties available in this store.
> 
> View attachment 404894



View: https://youtu.be/g8huXkSaL7o


----------



## Dirk (18 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> I wonder if monty python ever considered a fray bentos song


I wonder if Mark Zuckerburg was munching is way through a FB pie when he had his idea to create a social media site? Stranger things have provided inspiration in the past......


----------



## roadrash (18 Apr 2018)

aye but the pies are more interesting than facebook


----------



## Dirk (19 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> aye but the pies are more interesting than facebook


https://m.facebook.com/FrayBentosOfficial/

Certainly some interesting stuff on the FB FB page.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2018)

http://www.spam-uk.com/index.php


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://www.spam-uk.com/index.php


I must have missed 'Spam Appreciation Week'.
http://www.spam-uk.com/competitions/index.php
I wonder when that was?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I must have missed 'Spam Appreciation Week'.
> http://www.spam-uk.com/competitions/index.php
> I wonder when that was?


First full week in March.


----------



## midlife (21 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> https://m.facebook.com/FrayBentosOfficial/
> 
> Certainly some interesting stuff on the FB FB page.



Fifty Shades of Fray


----------



## AndyRM (21 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Fifty Shades of Fray



It can't be any worse than the original.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2018)

I found this on the interweb - not sure if it's genuine though?
It looks a bit healthy for my liking....


----------



## midlife (21 Apr 2018)

Veg in the pie,........noooooo!


----------



## Dirk (21 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I found this on the interweb - not sure if it's genuine though?
> It looks a bit healthy for my liking....
> 
> View attachment 405330


It says its a limited edition, so probably no longer available.
Good idea though; saves the extra effort involved in opening two other tins, and the wear and tear on your tin opener. How convenient is that?!


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It says its a limited edition, so probably no longer available.
> Good idea though; saves the extra effort involved in opening two other tins, and the wear and tear on your tin opener. How convenient is that?!


----------



## stephec (21 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> It says its a limited edition, so probably no longer available.
> Good idea though; saves the extra effort involved in opening two other tins, and the wear and tear on your tin opener. How convenient is that?!


And there's already plenty of empty space to cram the veg into.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2018)

stephec said:


> And there's already plenty of empty space to cram the veg into.



You mean, like where you'd put dark matter in the fabric of the universe?


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2018)

Another thread got me thinking. What drink is the best accompaniment for the various flavours of FB pies?
Personally, I like a Malbec from LIDL with the S&K pie.
Of course, it would have to be a white with the chicken pie.......but which one?


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2018)

this white would go well with a FB chicken pie..


----------



## Dirk (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> This what I imagine FB pie eaters drink...
> View attachment 405622


Nah, you know nuthin'.
Everyone knows White Lightning goes with Spam fritters.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nah, you know nuthin'.
> Everyone knows White Lightning goes with Spam fritters.


Gourmets a go go


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2018)

Wandering aimlessly around our village store this morning, I noticed that they were selling single portion size FB pies. I'd never seen these before. Ideal for those on a diet.


----------



## Dirk (24 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5223657, member: 259"]The world is sometimes a very wonderful place.[/QUOTE]
Yay! You get the prize for post #1000.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Wandering aimlessly around our village store this morning, I noticed that they were selling single portion size FB pies. I'd never seen these before. Ideal for those on a diet.
> 
> View attachment 405771


You seen the price though. Dearer than the standard size.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yay! You get the prize for post #1000.


A lifetime supply of Spam.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (24 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Wandering aimlessly around our village store this morning, I noticed that they were selling single portion size FB pies. I'd never seen these before. Ideal for those on a diet.
> 
> View attachment 405771



So, one of the smaller ones as a starter, then a normal size one for main course. I like it.


----------



## midlife (24 Apr 2018)

ABikeCam said:


> So, one of the smaller ones as a starter, then a normal size one for main course. I like it.



And a Fray Bentos Steak and Kidney Pudding....................err, well, for pudding


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2018)

Fray Bentos Football


----------



## Dirk (25 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Fray Bentos Football


Here's the real FB club.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fray_Bentos_F.C.
I wonder if the fans chant 'Who ate all the pies?'.


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2018)

I think...."Dirk ate all the pies" has a better ring to it


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think...."Dirk ate all the pies" has a better ring to it


I'm on a diet.....no pies for me for a while! 
FB shares are in free fall.


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2018)

I'm on a seafood diet ...see food and eat it


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

Combination of the seefood and religious diets here... See food, eat food, and then pray I don't put on any weight


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Combination of the seefood and religious diets here... See food, eat food, and then pray I don't put on any weight


When I hit my target weight I'll celebrate by pigging out on a FB feast and several pints of Proper Job.


----------



## Dirk (26 Apr 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> My mum used to save the Fray Bentos pie tins and use them for cooking. I remember there was a little section of the cupboard with old pie tins that she used for various things. Probably for cooking pies in, come to think of it.


Nah.....they'd be no good for that!


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm on a diet.....no pies for me for a while!
> FB shares are in free fall.


How goes the diet?


----------



## Dirk (27 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> How goes the diet?


Lost 5 lbs this week.


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2018)

Did you lose a bag of spuds


----------



## K Stand Ken (28 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I know it's probably a bit weird, but I love 'em.
> Brings back childhood memories everytime I have one.
> Any other afficianados?
> Comfort food and only £1 a throw.
> View attachment 394832


Yes, I love 'em too, although my club-mate who is a former chef thinks they are disgusting! 
Word of caution though, Princes Foods also do a version which looks very, very similar and my wife did not notice. It tasted OK, but nowhere as good as the real thing. My wife doesn't care for them either so I am obliged to consume a whole one with just a few mushy peas. GORGEOUS ! ! ! Never had one in the caravan though, always too hungry to wait for them to cook.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

K Stand Ken said:


> Yes, I love 'em too, although my club-mate who is a former chef thinks they are disgusting!
> Word of caution though, Princes Foods also do a version which looks very, very similar and my wife did not notice. It tasted OK, but nowhere as good as the real thing. My wife doesn't care for them either so I am obliged to consume a whole one with just a few mushy peas. GORGEOUS ! ! ! Never had one in the caravan though, always too hungry to wait for them to cook.


Princess do the Half-Time pie now.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Princess do the Half-Time pie now.


Does it cook quicker?


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> Does it cook quicker?


Not that I'm aware.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not that I'm aware.


I thought it might have been in half the time..........


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> I thought it might have been in half the time..........


Clue to the name is on the can.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Apr 2018)

Tonight!


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Apr 2018)

Mince and Onion about two hours ago.


----------



## Dirk (28 Apr 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Mince and Onion about two hours ago.


One of my favourites, paired with chips and mushy peas. Washed down with a couple of cans of Scrumpy Jack.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> One of my favourites, paired with chips and mushy peas. Washed down with a couple of cans of Scrumpy Jack.


After the diet!


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5227947, member: 259"]Fancy design, yes, but where the hell is the serving suggestion? Where on earth should I place my sprig of parsley? [/QUOTE]
You really want us to tell you?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Apr 2018)

Here seems as good a thread as any to share this disasterpiece:


----------



## DCBassman (30 Apr 2018)




----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2018)

that is just wrong


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Here seems as good a thread as any to share this disasterpiece:
> 
> View attachment 406681


Why is there always someone who lowers the tone of a thread?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

AndyRM said:


> Here seems as good a thread as any to share this disasterpiece:
> 
> View attachment 406681


06:00 is a bit early to be having your dinner.


----------



## Dirk (30 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> 06:00 is a bit early to be having your dinner.


0600 is a bit early for doing anything!


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

Dirk said:


> 0600 is a bit early for doing anything!


Used to be halfway to work at one stage, at that time.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Used to be halfway to work at one stage, at that time.


I used to be coming home at 6:00 AM


----------



## AndyRM (30 Apr 2018)




----------



## Dirk (1 May 2018)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 406392
> 
> Tonight!


How did it go?


----------



## DCBassman (1 May 2018)

There was surprisingly little chicken. Or bacon. But what the hell, I enjoyed it anyway!


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2018)

Self Heating!!


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5230849, member: 259"]I had a job at a brewery and was on permanent nights for a bit. You got free (well, virtually free) beer, and in the summer it was nice to cycle home at 6:00am and have a pint in the back garden before turning in for bed.[/QUOTE]
I used to have a full 'evening' in the mornings, get home about a quarter to seven when Maz would be just ready to go to work so chance for a quick natter before she left then Hifi on, cup of coffee, glass of something (Vodka/Single Malt) roll a doobie and relax. It was great, no neighbours to annoy (they're at work) no-one saying "I want this on now" (Maz is at work) then at about 10 I'd take the Dog out for a walk on the park and after getting home (and probably another glass or 2) off to bed or if it was warm doze off on the settee.
Maz would get home about 6pm so I'd get up, cook a meal and we'd eat together and have a natter then at about 9 I'd be off to work whilst Maz could watch all the soaps that had been recorded without me either moaning or listening to music in the other room.


----------



## Dirk (2 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Self Heating!!
> View attachment 406908


That's just plain lazy!
How would you get to exercise your wrists if you don't use a can opener?


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> That's just plain lazy!
> How would you get to exercise your wrists if you don't use a can opener?


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2018)

Any ideas on how to use old FB tins?
I've got several and they look like they might be useful. I've used one as a drip tray under my chilli plant pot. There must be other uses.


----------



## Threevok (4 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Any ideas on how to use old FB tins?
> I've got several and they look like they might be useful. I've used one as a drip tray under my chilli plant pot. There must be other uses.



They make very good frisbies

The bases that is

Don't use the lids, they are a bitch to catch safely


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Self Heating!!
> View attachment 406908








'Self-heating', fine; 'Meal', I'm finding a tad more challenging; but it's 'Nutritious' I'm having real problems with...


----------



## Dirk (4 May 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 407325
> 
> 
> 'Self-heating', fine; 'Meal', I'm finding a tad more challenging; but it's 'Nutritious' I'm having real problems with...


It's probably because it's lacking a delicious puff pastry topping.


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> It's probably because it's lacking a delicious puff pastry topping.


Good point, brother, well made.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Any ideas on how to use old FB tins?
> I've got several and they look like they might be useful. I've used one as a drip tray under my chilli plant pot. There must be other uses.


Great dish to feed your ferrets from.


----------



## Dirk (5 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Great dish to feed your ferrets from.


I'll have to rush out and buy some; ferrets, that is.


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2018)

Just stocked up on FB pies for our caravan break in Boscastle, starting tomorrow. Always a good fallback position.


----------



## FishFright (8 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I used to be coming home at 6:00 AM



I used to leave nightclubs at that time of day .


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Just stocked up on FB pies for our caravan break in Boscastle, starting tomorrow. Always a good fallback position.



 what happened to the diet


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> what happened to the diet


Hit my target weight and now levelled off. Time to indulge in a few luxuries.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> what happened to the diet


Weak spirited, it went out the window when he saw the neatly stacked FB pies on the shelf.


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Hit my target weight and now levelled off. Time to indulge in a few luxuries.



pies and beer then


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> pies and beer then


Steak & Ale pies?


----------



## Dirk (8 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> pies and beer then


Do you mean that there's something else?!


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do you mean that there's something else?!








and wine club!!


----------



## raleighnut (8 May 2018)

FishFright said:


> I used to leave nightclubs at that time of day .


Were you the cleaner.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> what happened to the diet



Not a *diet*

Food plan. 

(Babylon 5 season 2 episode 4 "A Distant Star)


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2018)

Yay! FB tonight in the caravan.
Was there ever such a perfect combination?


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Yay! FB tonight in the caravan.
> Was there ever such a perfect combination?


FB under the stars.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2018)

I'm currently with a Uruguayan client in UK and, naturally, the conversation got around to Fray Bentos

I'm due to visit Montevideo later this year and apparently FB is a bus ride away. So if I plan this right I may be able to actually make a pilgrimage

I'm pretty excited at the prospect


----------



## NorthernDave (10 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm currently with a Uruguayan client in UK and, naturally, the conversation got around to Fray Bentos
> 
> I'm due to visit Montevideo later this year and apparently FB is a bus ride away. So if I plan this right I may be able to actually make a pilgrimage
> 
> I'm pretty excited at the prospect



I wonder if they have a factory shop?


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I wonder if they have a factory shop?


Only one way to find out


----------



## Dirk (10 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'm currently with a Uruguayan client in UK and, naturally, the conversation got around to Fray Bentos
> 
> I'm due to visit Montevideo later this year and apparently FB is a bus ride away. So if I plan this right I may be able to actually make a pilgrimage
> 
> I'm pretty excited at the prospect


Trip of a lifetime!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Only one way to find out


I'll have two steak and ale, one deep fill steak and one minced beef.


----------



## Dirk (12 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'll have two steak and ale, one deep fill steak and one minced beef.


That'll do for starters.
What's the main course?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> That'll do for starters.
> What's the main course?


I was thinking more along the lines of a late night snack.

Can't have him trying to get too many back. Banged up abroad for smuggling Fray Bentos from Fray Bentos.

Besides it allows others to place an order, although he's not been back on since saying he was going!!


----------



## Dirk (13 May 2018)

Nooooo!!! 

https://dailym.ai/2KjMyT4


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nooooo!!!
> 
> https://dailym.ai/2KjMyT4


People don't know how to use a tin opener!!


----------



## midlife (13 May 2018)

Fray Bentos recommend can opener now on my Xmas prezzie list 

https://www.brabantia.com/uk/can-opener-with-metal-handle-white/


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Never failed to open one using one of these
> View attachment 395059


Seems someone else has used the same sort of tin opener as me
_Another joked: “Get an angle grinder.”_


_*https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/fray-bentos-pie-tins-redesigned-12524095*_


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nooooo!!!
> 
> https://dailym.ai/2KjMyT4


Why is it all about Cannes down the sidebar?


----------



## Tin Pot (13 May 2018)

Sorry all, but I cannot stomach another Fray Bentos pie. Maybe I went in too deep, too quickly. Maybe I’m just not strong enough.

I’ve still got two left and the mere thought, of the chance, of the pastry being undercooked again turns my stomach.

Chip shop Pukka rules again!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Sorry all, but I cannot stomach another Fray Bentos pie. Maybe I went in too deep, too quickly. Maybe I’m just not strong enough.
> 
> I’ve still got two left and the mere thought, of the chance, of the pastry being undercooked again turns my stomach.
> 
> Chip shop Pukka rules again!


You're not gonna waste them?

Edited to ask Which two?


----------



## Tin Pot (13 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're not gonna waste them?
> 
> Edited to ask Which two?



A large chicken one, and a small steak one.

Maybe in the post nuclear holocaust world I’ll change my mind.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> A large chicken one, and a small steak one.
> 
> Maybe in the post nuclear holocaust world I’ll change my mind.


Have the small steak.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 May 2018)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...n-but-keep-contents-disgusting-20180514164770


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...n-but-keep-contents-disgusting-20180514164770


http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...as-someone-orders-filet-o-fish-20180514164730


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2018)

Ok Chaps. I’m going in . 









I’ll report back later.


----------



## midlife (14 May 2018)

CarlP said:


> Ok Chaps. I’m going in .
> 
> View attachment 409238
> View attachment 409239
> ...



Tally Ho !


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2018)

The last one I had was in 1976 , it was ok, now’t special.









Bit of extra gravy helped.


----------



## Dirk (15 May 2018)

CarlP said:


> The last one I had was in 1976 , it was ok, now’t special.
> 
> View attachment 409241
> View attachment 409242
> ...


Wot, no peas?!


----------



## Tin Pot (15 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Have the small steak.



Argh!

I had the small steak. It was frankly crap.
Nevermore!


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Argh!
> 
> I had the small steak. It was frankly crap.
> Nevermore!


Should have had the large one.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Should have had the large one.


That one's chicken!


----------



## Dirk (18 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> That one's chicken!


Even better.....that's vegetarian.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Even better.....that's vegetarian.


I was thinking Start small and work upto the next size.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2018)

CarlP said:


> Ok Chaps. I’m going in .
> 
> View attachment 409238
> View attachment 409239
> ...


Well!!


----------



## midlife (18 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Well!!



Hasn't come down from the FB trip.........like LSD it can take a few days !


----------



## FishFright (18 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Hasn't come down from the FB trip.........like LSD it can take a few days !



Did no one warn him to work up to steak and kidney via something 'shroomy? Just to get used to the dissociative effect before taking on the full FB hit ?


----------



## midlife (19 May 2018)

Meal out today at the Black Lion in Durdar. Eldest had the steak pie.....

Cumbrian Steak Pie

From Steve Wilson’s Butchers in Corby Hill, Carlisle. This is the only dish on our menu that has not been made by us as we believe this is the BEST! We serve it with Homemade Chunky Chips, Garden Peas & a jug of Gravy

£11.95

Unscripted comment from the lad........ohh! Tastes just like Fray Bentos.

'Nuff said lol


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2018)

Two Steak & Ale for a quick snack tonight.


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2018)

Re-stocked my caravan with 3 of FB's finest yesterday.
Always good to have in as a standby.
Trying to figure out a way of barbecuing one; anyone got suggestions?


----------



## midlife (21 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Re-stocked my caravan with 3 of FB's finest yesterday.
> Always good to have in as a standby.
> Trying to figure out a way of barbecuing one; anyone got suggestions?








Just to lightly toast the surface before serving


----------



## midlife (22 May 2018)

My wife is going to the Heather Glen in Ainstable for a meal tomorrow........

http://heatherglencountryhouse.co.uk

On my own tomorrow so I'm in charge of the kitchen here. I have added an FB pie to the Tesco Order for me


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2018)

midlife said:


> My wife is going to the Heather Glen in Ainstable for a meal tomorrow........
> 
> http://heatherglencountryhouse.co.uk
> 
> On my own tomorrow so I'm in charge of the kitchen here. I have added an FB pie to the Tesco Order for me


Good man!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fray Bentos executives are currently huddled around charts showing an inexplicable upward trend in sales.




I think they will find the answer pretty easily..


----------



## Salar (23 May 2018)

Three years ago he paid an extra £1.49 for additional protein.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...AGGOTS-2-49-Fray-Bentos-steak-kidney-pie.html


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fray Bentos executives are currently huddled around charts showing an inexplicable upward trend in sales.


So long as they don't increase the price on the new ring pull tins.


Arjimlad said:


> I think they will find the answer pretty easily..
> 
> View attachment 410625


Wonder if we'll get shares in it?


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> I think they will find the answer pretty easily..
> 
> View attachment 410625


Those empty shelves in the right-hand picture.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Those empty shelves in the right-hand picture.


Presumably local to the OP ?


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Salar said:


> Three years ago he paid an extra £1.49 for additional protein.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...AGGOTS-2-49-Fray-Bentos-steak-kidney-pie.html


They'd help keep his weight down though.


----------



## Salar (23 May 2018)

It was obviously a scam for compensation.

Maggots turn into casters after a few days. Also aren't the pies super heated someway before the lid is put on?


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> If they were still live he hadn't heated it properly.



he says he saw them after removing the lid before cooking


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Salar said:


> It was obviously a scam for compensation.
> 
> Maggots turn into casters after a few days. Also aren't the pies super heated someway before the lid is put on?


Forming a partial vacumn.


----------



## Salar (23 May 2018)

This one is even better, someone leaves the lid off for a couple of weeks maybe? and only overcharged by 49 pence.

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/fray-bentos-steak-kidney-pie-13421951


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> A likely story.


He'd decent eyesight if he'd seen them before removing the lid.


----------



## midlife (23 May 2018)

Opened and in the oven. Another design classic included in the photo to prove its not a pic from Google. 11 minutes till pie heaven 

Deciding on the accompaniment ..


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 410689
> 
> 
> Opened and in the oven. Another design classic included in the photo to prove its not a pic from Google. 11 minutes till pie heaven
> ...


You won't need that opener with the ringpull design!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Well!!



It didn’t trouble my whelm. It wasn’t how I remembered them as a kid, they were a special treat then.


----------



## midlife (23 May 2018)

Didn't think it needed any veg so went for Mothers Pride


----------



## Dirk (23 May 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 410728
> 
> 
> Didn't think it needed any veg so went for Mothers Pride


An absolute minimalist classic; well done sir!


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 410728
> 
> 
> Didn't think it needed any veg so went for Mothers Pride



You could've turned that into a Wigan kebab!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 410728
> 
> 
> Didn't think it needed any veg so went for Mothers Pride


You never used sunflower spread on Mothers Pride!!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

There's a  Fray Bentos Cycling Team.


----------



## midlife (23 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> You never used sunflower spread on Mothers Pride!!



Tesco "butter me up" .....*hangs head in shame*


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Tesco "butter me up" .....*hangs head in shame*


As you should!!


----------



## midlife (23 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> As you should!!



.......I should have used dripping with a liberal sprinkling of salt.


----------



## raleighnut (24 May 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 410728
> 
> 
> Didn't think it needed any veg so went for Mothers Pride


Nouvelle Cuisine ?


----------



## Dirk (24 May 2018)

Tonight's edition of the FB saga pre oven.
It don't get much better!


----------



## midlife (24 May 2018)

A better vision than the Mona Lisa.....


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2018)

Thread even got a mention in the latest announcement
_"Ultimately, I'm not going to be collecting any more information from you than I did yesterday; not going to be sharing any of your personal data with any third-parties (I want you all to myself); and you shouldn't be approached by any marketing companies tomorrow morning asking about your preferences for Haribo's, *Fray Bentos* or Beer on account of data I've shared with them. "_

*If* they should get in touch with anyone whose posted in this thread, you will be sharing out whatever you get from them I take it?
Now awaiting the new member, "_Fray Bentos_" to appear.


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Thread even got a mention in the latest announcement
> _"Ultimately, I'm not going to be collecting any more information from you than I did yesterday; not going to be sharing any of your personal data with any third-parties (I want you all to myself); and you shouldn't be approached by any marketing companies tomorrow morning asking about your preferences for Haribo's, *Fray Bentos* or Beer on account of data I've shared with them. "_
> 
> *If* they should get in touch with anyone whose posted in this thread, you will be sharing out whatever you get from them I take it?
> Now awaiting the new member, "_Fray Bentos_" to appear.


I'm still getting loads of Spam.......has that got anything to do with Fray Bentos?


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm still getting loads of Spam.......has that got anything to do with Fray Bentos?


You never know.


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm still getting loads of Spam.......has that got anything to do with Fray Bentos?


No good beefing about it


----------



## Dirk (28 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No good beefing about it
> 
> View attachment 411478


That 'serving suggestion' must have resulted from an interesting brainstorming session. I wonder what they were on?


----------



## midlife (28 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> That 'serving suggestion' must have resulted from an interesting brainstorming session. I wonder what they were on?



Adam Richman having meat sweats? I'm a fan of Man v Food


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Adam Richman having meat sweats? I'm a fan of Man v Food



Oh yeah, I love watching it too.

I'd be bloomin' useless at MVF though...  Or should that be WVF


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No good beefing about it
> 
> View attachment 411478


When did ham become beef is what I'd like to know.


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> That 'serving suggestion' must have resulted from an interesting brainstorming session. I wonder what they were on?


Something Green


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> When did ham become beef is what I'd like to know.


Wasn't that in the Poldark episode where Aidan Turner took his shirt off?


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> When did ham become beef is what I'd like to know.



I thought ham came in those oval cans?!?!?!?!


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> Wasn't that in the Poldark episode where Aidan Turner took his shirt off?






BTW this is a Cosmopolitan link if you click the photo, Angharad Reese was also a far better 'Demelza'


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I thought ham came in those oval cans?!?!?!?!


*Oval!!*
Note the new design to the can, no tin opener required.


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 411727


"With added water". 
Yummy!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2018)

Dirk said:


> "With added water".
> Yummy!


Reformed as well. Wonder what it's beef was?


----------



## midlife (29 May 2018)

Reformed = Better. Maybe a bit like Take That


----------



## DCBassman (29 May 2018)

Horrifyingly, I have a Princes FB lookalike in the cupboard .


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Horrifyingly, I have a Princes FB lookalike in the cupboard .


Which one?


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Horrifyingly, I have a Princes FB lookalike in the cupboard .


Quick! Eat it! Destroy the evidence.


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2018)




----------



## classic33 (29 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 411732


Kermit?


----------



## roadrash (29 May 2018)

not in the pie , hopefully


----------



## Dirk (29 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Kermit?


You'd get a fair few cans out of Miss Piggy........


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> not in the pie , hopefully


French version?


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> French version?


Lol.
I wonder if the French have anything similar to a Fray Bentos pie? What with them being so epicurean an' all that.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2018)

Affrettarmi per trovarti in mutande, mentre mangi il pasticcio?



Spoiler: Translation



Hurry home to you in your pants, eating a Fray Bentos pie?


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Affrettarmi per trovarti in mutande, mentre mangi il pasticcio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no linguist, but I'm pretty certain that ain't French.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> The French do have a thing called Pie d'Angloys
> 
> It's round and roughly pie shaped. However it's not a pie, it's actually a kind of cheese. It's very nice, but it's no Fray Bentos.


Typical. Who but the French would make you think you were about to receive a lovely pie, then give you a cheese? Bastards.


----------



## Dirk (1 Jun 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Typical. Who but the French would make you think you were about to receive a lovely pie, then give you a cheese? Bastards.


Have you tried reading one of their letters as well?


----------



## DCBassman (3 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Horrifyingly, I have a Princes FB lookalike in the cupboard .



Ate it. With some triple-cooked oven chips and microwaved spinach. Just as succulent as its FB counterpart.
*ducks*


----------



## midlife (3 Jun 2018)

Pies and pastries being recalled because of problems....

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44345460

Would never happen to an FB pie because of exemplary quality


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Pies and pastries being recalled because of problems....
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44345460
> 
> Would never happen to an FB pie because of exemplary quality


They come in metal as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Ate it. With some triple-cooked oven chips and microwaved spinach. Just as succulent as its FB counterpart.
> *ducks*


Was the spinach in a can at least?


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jun 2018)

Nah, frozen..


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> You some kind of health freak?


It'd been fresh if he were.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Pies and pastries being recalled because of problems....
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-44345460
> 
> Would never happen to an FB pie because of exemplary quality



Quality exemptions you say....


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> You some kind of health freak?


No, I enjoy all those microwaves, enhances the flavour!
And...it's difficult to fry it.


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> No, I enjoy all those microwaves, enhances the flavour!
> And...it's difficult to fry it.



Note to self....check if FB pie will fit in the deep fat fryer


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Note to self....check if FB pie will fit in the deep fat fryer


How small is your deepfat fryer?


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2018)

Gutted....turns out Fray Bentos pies are made in Scotland, no longer Uruguay

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fray_Bentos_(food_brand)

My dream of visiting the South American canning operation is in tatters. Maybe there's a cool museum there though


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jun 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Gutted....turns out Fray Bentos pies are made in Scotland, no longer Uruguay
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fray_Bentos_(food_brand)
> 
> My dream of visiting the South American canning operation is in tatters. Maybe there's a cool museum there though



Dunno if it's cool or not, but there is a museum. I only know this because my cousin has been. I'll ask her about it when I see her next.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Note to self....check if FB pie will fit in the deep fat fryer


Oh, I'm sure something could be managed for the pie...but frying frozen spinach is...awkward.


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Oh, I'm sure something could be managed for the pie...but frying frozen spinach is...awkward.



Some sort of batter perhaps? Like they do on MasterChef.... tempura is it called?


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Some sort of batter perhaps? Like they do on MasterChef.... tempura is it called?


Waaaay outside my culinary abilities...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Oh, I'm sure something could be managed for the pie...but frying frozen spinach is...awkward.


Defrost it first?


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Jun 2018)

Fried pastry....NO THANKS.....


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jun 2018)

I'll stick with the microwave...


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Waaaay outside my culinary abilities...



Cheat


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jun 2018)

Eeek...


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I'll stick with the microwave...


Anyone tried microwaving a FB pie?
I should imagine that the pastry would turn out even more deliciously gloopy than usual.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jun 2018)

I would think decanting it from the tin would be lots of fun!


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I would think decanting it from the tin would be lots of fun!


I was thinking of leaving it in the tin. Entertaining fireworks display and a tasty meal at the end of it! What's not to like?


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jun 2018)

The dead, hard-to-replace magnetron in your microwave! But it sure would be entertaining


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I was thinking of leaving it in the tin. Entertaining fireworks display and a tasty meal at the end of it! What's not to like?


Going to spoil your expected fun, they're in a plastic pot.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Going to spoil your expected fun, they're in a plastic pot.


I've never seen a FB pie in a plastic pot; have they dropped the tins?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I've never seen a FB pie in a plastic pot; have they dropped the tins?


It's for these folk who can't use a tin opener. Redesigning the tins remember.


Or, I thought their puddings had been mentioned.


----------



## Dirk (5 Jun 2018)

Tins are more eco friendly. Going to plastic seems a backward step in this day and age.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2018)

They haven't said they are going to plastic, just looking at a ringpull for the lid because halfwits cant open them


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Tins are more eco friendly. Going to plastic seems a backward step in this day and age.


Bear in mind some can't use a tin opener.

Did you know the first tin opener appeared half a century after the first tinned food?


----------



## Dirk (6 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did you know the first tin opener appeared half a century after the first tinned food?


Wouldn't it have gone off by then?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2018)

@DCBassman, just amend parts of the instructionsa as they're no longer in tins.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jun 2018)

Ah, but that's the _puddings_, not our sacred pies...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Ah, but that's the _puddings_, not our sacred pies...


Fray Bentos puddings.


----------



## Threevok (7 Jun 2018)

Goblin puds were much better


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Goblin puds were much better


Boots are showing as selling them!

 Goblin Pudding


----------



## Dirk (8 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Boots are showing as selling them!
> 
> Goblin Pudding


They must be a healthy option then.....


----------



## Threevok (8 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> They must be a healthy option then.....



Living in Wales, I wonder if I can get them on prescription ?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Living in Wales, I wonder if I can get them on prescription ?


Try, and then you can post them over the border in plain brown paper wrapping.


----------



## Dirk (9 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Living in Wales, I wonder if I can get them on prescription ?


Only if you have the gluten free option.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Goblin puds were much better



Did they contain real Goblins? 

Asking for a friend.


----------



## midlife (9 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Did they contain real Goblins?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



Jet engines take some digesting.....


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> Jet engines take some digesting.....


Monsieur Mangetout ate a Cessna!


----------



## Threevok (11 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Did they contain real Goblins?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



I'm afraid not - and the pastry doesn't contain real Sue either


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> I'm afraid not - and the pastry doesn't contain real Sue either


You making your own, "sweeny todd"?


----------



## Dirk (13 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Monsieur Mangetout ate a Cessna!


I thought it was a Pie-per.........


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I thought it was a Pie-per.........


That was the Pie-d Pie-per.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Did they contain real Goblins?
> 
> Asking for a friend.



So that's what Voldemort did with the goblins he murdered in the Deathly Hallows...


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2018)

I feel like I've let the side down; been away in our caravan for a week and not had a single FB pie.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I feel like I've let the side down; been away in our caravan for a week and not had a single FB pie.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 414485


I can assure you that it was an honest oversight. Won't happen again!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I can assure you that it was an honest oversight. Won't happen again!


Ben & Den may be back, to check.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Ben & Den may be back, to check.


Never 'eard of 'em.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Never 'eard of 'em.


You said they were asking what you were doing.


Dirk said:


> _One looked like Benny off Crossroads and the other reminded me of Dirty Den._


----------



## Dirk (15 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> You said they were asking what you were doing.


Got you. It didn't register.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Got you. It didn't register.


Lack of FB pie intake?


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Lack of FB pie intake?



It does sound like worryingly low levels of stodge might be affecting him...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> It does sound like worryingly low levels of stodge might be affecting him...


Short term memory loss now, problems sleeping later.


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Short term memory loss now, problems sleeping later.


I just woke up after a good night's sleep and remembered that I've got two of FB's finest lurking at the back of the larder.
I think I'm cured!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Jun 2018)

Not FB but just as famous. An Accrington couple had their wedding cake made out of spud and meat pies!
https://www.accringtonobserver.co.uk/news/accrington-couples-wedding-cake-made-14695986 I don't know whether it's a ,or a .


----------



## Dirk (18 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not FB but just as famous. An Accrington couple had their wedding cake made out of spud and meat pies!
> https://www.accringtonobserver.co.uk/news/accrington-couples-wedding-cake-made-14695986 I don't know whether it's a ,or a .


Did they honeymoon in Uruguay, by any chance?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Did they honeymoon in Uruguay, by any chance?


No,Holland. Holland,as in Holland's Pies!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Did they honeymoon in Uruguay, by any chance?





Accy cyclist said:


> No,Holland. Holland,as in Holland's Pies!


Possibly both!


----------



## Threevok (19 Jun 2018)

Holland's Pies ?

I didn't think the Netherlands had a secret service


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Holland's Pies ?
> 
> I didn't think the Netherlands had a secret service


Also a song about them.



I worked at Holland's Pies for a few months through an agency,about 17 years ago. I actually worked in the part where the pies were baked. One day i dropped a whole tray of the mad hot feckers as i pulled them out the oven. "Can i have one,seeing as they're now contaminated",i asked. "Can you feck as like,just blow any dust off and put them back on the tray. No one will notice",said the supervisor.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5282549, member: 259"]Aren't they based in Accrington, Accy? I remember my big brother installing some machinery there and being none too complimentary about them.[/QUOTE]
Baxenden. Which is part of the borough of Hyndburn/Accrington. They have a bit of a poor reputation now,as they were swallowed up by one of those food giant multinationals a few years ago. The last time i had one of their spud pies it was ok,but a bit too salty for me and they seem to be adding a bit of sugar in them now. What problem did your brother encounter Mort?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5282568, member: 259"]Idiotic managers I think.[/QUOTE]
 Yeah,there's a bloke i know who was a 'line manager',or something like that. Anyway,he wore a white coat and trilby,so he must've been important.
He left the place years ago and hasn't found another job since. Maybe they're unemployable after they've worked at Holland's.


----------



## Threevok (19 Jun 2018)

I tried some of their beef and Guinness ones, after seeing them on an advertising billboard at a Rugby League match.

I must say they didn't disappoint. They tasted exactly like an advertising billboard at a Rugby League match.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

http://www.dennisofbexley.com/products/homemade-pies-ready-meals/


----------



## Dirk (19 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://www.dennisofbexley.com/products/homemade-pies-ready-meals/


Do they come in a tin?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Do they come in a tin?


What size tin for a kangaroo pie though.

Edited to add
Steak and Kidney, half price in Tescos!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2018)

https://www.swnsdigital.com/2015/12/fray-bentos-launch-new-pie-after-hilarious-wedding-song/
_Fray Bentos sent the newly-weds a special edition pie featuring a photo from the wedding along with a personalised message which read, "Rebecca, please let Chris buy Fray Bentos pies'.

The one-off special followed a shipment of twelve pies issued as a 'security ration' to be used if Rebecca was unwilling to change her mind after the wedding.




_


----------



## Dirk (23 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The cat has been removed,you'll all be pleased to know.


Did the collection van have an FB logo on its side?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Did the collection van have an FB logo on its side?


Hollands?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hollands?


If it was down our way 'Pukka' would be prime suspects.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (24 Jun 2018)

Sorry for the thread hijack, but can anyone help me with a crossword clue? Today's Times jumbo, 18 down.

'City in Uruguay formerly known for meat processing (4,6)'

I've got blank r blank y blank blank n blank o blank so far. Is there a Grey London in Uruguay?


----------



## Dirk (24 Jun 2018)

ABikeCam said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack, but can anyone help me with a crossword clue? Today's Times jumbo, 18 down.
> 
> 'City in Uruguay formerly known for meat processing (4,6)'
> 
> I've got blank r blank y blank blank n blank o blank so far. Is there a Grey London in Uruguay?


There's a Troy Canyon in Nevada, but that's a bit far away.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (24 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> There's a Troy Canyon in Nevada, but that's a bit far away.



Close enough for me! I'll make it fit...


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jun 2018)

Just read this on the BBC Football page regarding the world cup match between Uruguay and Russia



77 mins
*Post update*
Uruguay 2-0 Russia

Arsenal target Lucas Torreira is holding his leg for Uruguay.

*He's from the town of Fray Bentos... *

Article Reactions
Article share tools
Share this post
Copy this link
Read more about these links.

Posted at 16:3216:32


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

We had a good giggle in the World Cup thread about that one LOL


----------



## Silverado (25 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> I know it's probably a bit weird, but I love 'em.
> Brings back childhood memories everytime I have one.
> Any other afficianados?
> Comfort food and only £1 a throw.
> View attachment 394832


i love them too, actually this is quite sad, but I contacted fray Bentos a couple of years ago as I was finding it difficult to open the tin and yes, they are lethal especially when the tin opener gives up and I have been forced to prise open the lid with a screw driver ......well after praising fray bentos i received nowt...absolutely nothing..but I still love em.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Silverado said:


> i love them too, actually this is quite sad, but I contacted fray Bentos a couple of years ago as I was finding it difficult to open the tin and yes, they are lethal especially when the tin opener gives up and I have been forced to prise open the lid with a screw driver ......well after praising fray bentos i received nowt...absolutely nothing..but I still love em.


You need a better tin opener.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Silverado said:


> i love them too, actually this is quite sad, but I contacted fray Bentos a couple of years ago as I was finding it difficult to open the tin and yes, they are lethal especially when the tin opener gives up and I have been forced to prise open the lid with a screw driver ......well after praising fray bentos i received nowt...absolutely nothing..but I still love em.


You need a better tin opener. Either of these maybe


classic33 said:


> Never failed to open one using one of these
> View attachment 395059





midlife said:


> Fray Bentos recommend can opener now on my Xmas prezzie list
> 
> https://www.brabantia.com/uk/can-opener-with-metal-handle-white/
> 
> View attachment 409050


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jun 2018)

Silverado said:


> I contacted fray Bentos a couple of years ago as I was finding it difficult to open the tin



They must know that their tins are very difficult to open. Why can't they just put ring pull openings on?!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They must know that their tins are very difficult to open. Why can't they just put ring pull openings on?!


Or the key that you wind round the edge of the can?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They must know that their tins are very difficult to open. Why can't they just put ring pull openings on?!


They have thought about it...
_"Moving to a ring pull lid has been considered, however due to the surface area and force required to lift the lid, this may result in serious injury to the consumer. This has been discounted as a potential solution."_


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> They have thought about it...
> _"Moving to a ring pull lid has been considered, however due to the surface area and force required to lift the lid, this may result in serious injury to the consumer. This has been discounted as a potential solution."_



Namely, people punching themselves in the face when the lid finally releases from the rest of the tin...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Namely, people punching themselves in the face when the lid finally releases from the rest of the tin...


Not to mention spilling the contents!


----------



## Threevok (26 Jun 2018)

Of course, you do know that, if you cook them without opening, they eventually open themselves.

You do need to clean the oven afterwards
all except the glass door
you'll need to sweep that up


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Of course, you do know that, if you cook them without opening, they eventually open themselves.
> 
> You do need to clean the oven afterwards
> all except the glass door
> you'll need to sweep that up


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is this a "Serving Suggestion"?



I think it might be the "extra crunchy" version.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I think it might be the "extra crunchy" version.


It's safety glass!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Of course, you do know that, if you cook them without opening, they eventually open themselves.
> 
> You do need to clean the oven afterwards all except the glass door you'll need to sweep that up


Or spend a while cleaning the aftermath up, and no dinner.


classic33 said:


> Used at work to open them, never failed.
> 
> The only problem we ever had was when someone put one in the oven(Industrial paint baking type) without first removing the lid. He'd no dinner that day.


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2018)

Difficult decision for tomorrow.
Do I break out the BBQ at the caravan, or do I hit the onboard stock of FB pies?
Hmmm.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2018)

Dirk said:


> Difficult decision for tomorrow.
> Do I break out the BBQ at the caravan, or do I hit the onboard stock of FB pies?
> Hmmm.


You brought a tin opener?

And you've been following the forecast, of course.
https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/what-time-thunderstorms-arrive-cornwall-1733855


----------



## Dirk (30 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> You brought a tin opener?
> 
> And you've been following the forecast, of course.
> https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/what-time-thunderstorms-arrive-cornwall-1733855


Always got an industrial grade FB tin opener in the caravan.
Not in Cornwall at the moment; I'm in Seaton in Devon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2018)

For my dinner('lunch' is too posh) yesterday i had a Holland's Spud pie on 4 slices of thick sliced white bread, al fresco style.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

The new tins may not be ring pull. It's estimated that it would require around 100lbs to remove the lid.

If it were to go off-a-shot, with that much force applied...


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> The new tins may not be ring pull. It's estimated that it would require around 100lbs to remove the lid.
> 
> If it were to go off-a-shot, with that much force applied...


Don't bear thinking about.......there'd be appendages flying everywhere!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

And plenty of black eyes / broken cheekbones when they do let go...


----------



## Threevok (3 Jul 2018)

FB Pie on tonight's menu

Probably with some new potatoes and green beans


----------



## Dirk (3 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> FB Pie on tonight's menu
> 
> Probably with some new potatoes and green beans


A true epicurean!


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> A true epicurean!


Yep, it's 'chips & baked beans' for most .


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Don't bear thinking about.......there'd be appendages flying everywhere!





Reynard said:


> And plenty of black eyes / broken cheekbones when they do let go...


Not to mention spilt pies, and people crying over them.

Give lessons in how to use a tin opener at school, I say.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, it's 'chips & baked beans' for most .


Baked beans come in tins!


----------



## Dirk (6 Jul 2018)

Phew! It's too hot for FB pies.
Maybe there's a marketing opportunity for some enterprising person to come up with a frozen pie on a stick or FB flavour ice cream?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

Well, I have run across bacon ice cream and parmesan ice cream... Not tried either though.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2018)

There's a steak flavoured ice cream and a pork pie flavoured one.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

An interesting article in The Guardian

The Guardian: Fray Bentos: a town in Uruguay – not just a meat pie.
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2018/jul/08/fray-bentos-uruguay-not-just-a-meat-pie


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2018)

Saw a numberplate in Leicester yesterday...

F12 AYS
Spaced to say FRAY S

I wonder who has F12 AYB


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2018)

On new reg at £443 ,

https://www.newreg.co.uk/search/search_results/F12-AYB?sp=F12-AYB

Ooooooohhhhhh!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> On new reg at £443 ,
> 
> https://www.newreg.co.uk/search/search_results/F12-AYB?sp=F12-AYB
> 
> Ooooooohhhhhh!


You putting in for it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Phew! It's too hot for FB pies.
> Maybe there's a marketing opportunity for some enterprising person to come up with a frozen pie on a stick or FB flavour ice cream?


Maybe also FB and mushy pea flavoured vape ciggies. That'd be a lot better than those sickly sweet strawberry and cream soda type lavours we have to breath in!


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You putting in for it?



Cheaper than my name (ish)..

https://www.newreg.co.uk/search/info/S5+EAN?sel=buy&registration=S5+EAN


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> An interesting article in The Guardian
> 
> The Guardian: Fray Bentos: a town in Uruguay – not just a meat pie.
> https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2018/jul/08/fray-bentos-uruguay-not-just-a-meat-pie


A nice read that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2018)

On the subject of Fray Bentos in Uruguay,my town Great Harwood used to have Brooke-Bond Oxo as it's biggest employer. The company upped and went to Berkshire in the 1980's when the council refused it expansion permission. During working hours most of the town had a whiff of Oxo,Bovril,and pies hanging over it..  Then across town we had XL Crisps making different flavours each day. They all smelt nice, apart from when it was cheese flavour day.


----------



## Threevok (9 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5306908, member: 259"]Nice travel article in the Grauniad, in praise of the town of Fray Bentos in Uruguay. 

Apparently there's a monument to corned beef in the middle of the town square. [/QUOTE]

The grand opening took some time though

The key had fallen off


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> The grand opening took some time though
> 
> The key had fallen off


Can now double as the key to the city.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2018)

I had a butter pie for my tea/supper last night. I had it with with baked beans and green beans,oh and i had half a sliced onion on top just to give it a bit of zing. I'm thinking that butter pies are like spud pies but without those little pieces of meat. There was a bakers/confectioners on my window cleaning round. I saw them one day pouring some bright yellow goo out of a gallon container into some pie mix. I asked what it was . The baker told me it was butter flavour. "Not real butter then" i asked. "No just flavour not butter" he replied. Maybe it was butter but they can't call it that unless it passes strict EU laws?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had a butter pie for my tea/supper last night. I had it with with baked beans and green beans,oh and i had half a sliced onion on top just to give it a bit of zing. I'm thinking that butter pies are like spud pies but without those little pieces of meat. There was a bakers/confectioners on my window cleaning round. I saw them one day pouring some bright yellow goo out of a gallon container into some pie mix. I asked what it was . The baker told me it was butter flavour. "Not real butter then" i asked. "No just flavour not butter" he replied. Maybe it was butter but they can't call it that unless it passes strict EU laws?


Yesterday was Monday not Friday. You were early!!


----------



## The Crofted Crest (11 Jul 2018)

There might be a temporary shortage now, but after Brexit we'll all be eating Fray Bentos at the government's expense!


----------



## Dirk (11 Jul 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> There might be a temporary shortage now, but after Brexit we'll all be eating Fray Bentos at the government's expense!


Excellent!


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2018)

Mrs D has broken her leg.
Looks like I'll be doing all the shopping and cooking for a while.
Still, every cloud has a silver lining.
Just off to supermarket to stock up on FB pies and beer.......


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5311660, member: 259"]Sorry to hear about your missus, Dirk, but I'm sure a strict diet of FB's finest will have her on the mend in no time.[/QUOTE]
The choice is out of her hands.....


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> The choice is out of her hands.....


She can still open the tins though. One less job for you.


----------



## Dirk (13 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> She can still open the tins though. One less job for you.


Every little helps.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Every little helps.


More time for elbow exercise.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Mrs D has broken her leg.
> Looks like I'll be doing all the shopping and cooking for a while.
> Still, every cloud has a silver lining.
> Just off to supermarket to stock up on FB pies and beer.......



Hope the missus mends soon xxx

In the mean time, enjoy doing the grocery shop


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2018)

This looks like the opposite end of the pie spectrum:

The Guardian: Holborn Dining Room: 'Its pork pie is a bold expression of pig' – restaurant review.
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...is-a-bold-expression-of-pig-restaurant-review

Looks nice, but twenty quid for a pork pie..? And it's not even served with mushy peas!


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> This looks like the opposite end of the pie spectrum:
> 
> The Guardian: Holborn Dining Room: 'Its pork pie is a bold expression of pig' – restaurant review.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...is-a-bold-expression-of-pig-restaurant-review
> ...


Poncey crap.


----------



## Serge (15 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> This looks like the opposite end of the pie spectrum:
> 
> The Guardian: Holborn Dining Room: 'Its pork pie is a bold expression of pig' – restaurant review.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...is-a-bold-expression-of-pig-restaurant-review
> ...


That's bloody good value compared to my meal at Frankie and Benny's on Friday night. Eight of us, including one five year old, just main courses and two rounds of drinks: £150.00. And everything was cold.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> This looks like the opposite end of the pie spectrum:
> 
> The Guardian: Holborn Dining Room: 'Its pork pie is a bold expression of pig' – restaurant review.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...is-a-bold-expression-of-pig-restaurant-review
> ...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> That's bloody good value compared to my meal at Frankie and Benny's on Friday night. Eight of us, including one five year old, just main courses and two rounds of drinks: £150.00. And everything was cold.


What did the five year old sup?


----------



## Serge (15 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> What did the five year old sup?


I had to rescue my lager from her thieving mitts on several occasions.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2018)

If one is looking for a tasty pork pie that doesn't cost 20 quid, might I recommend the Dickinson & Morris ones... 

Failing that, the Walker's ones are also very nice.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> If one is looking for a tasty pork pie that doesn't cost 20 quid, might I recommend the Dickinson & Morris ones...
> 
> Failing that, the Walker's ones are also very nice.


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> That's bloody good value compared to my meal at Frankie and Benny's on Friday night. Eight of us, including one five year old, just main courses and two rounds of drinks: £150.00. And everything was cold.




My family like Nandos,but some are hit and miss,three out of my last four visits my food has gone back,requesting WARM food espesh when i have told them i have been watching it sitting under a light bulb for six to nine mins,they did not like that one bit also on two visits my wife and my sil sent theirs back. £150 the lot would have gone back to the serving hatch.


----------



## Dirk (15 Jul 2018)

You can buy an awful lot of FB pies for £150....................150 in fact.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> You can buy an awful lot of FB pies for £150....................150 in fact.


Could you eat 150 of them in one go?


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Could you eat 150 of them in one go?


I seriously doubt anyone could
..............but now you've laid down the gauntlet, I daresay some eejit will attempt it!


----------



## DCBassman (19 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> I seriously doubt anyone could
> ..............but now you've laid down the gauntlet, I daresay some eejit will attempt it!


Oh no. Oh nonononono...
Whoever you are please reconsider!


----------



## Serge (19 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Oh no. Oh nonononono...
> Whoever you are please reconsider!


Yes, try 200 instead.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> Yes, try 200 instead.


You always go one or two over the figure. It adds to the pressure for the next one who tries.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Oh no. Oh nonononono...
> Whoever you are please reconsider!


You saying there's something wrong with the pies?


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2018)

I can't see that being dangerous

Not as dangerous as cooking a goblin pudding


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> I can't see that being dangerous
> 
> Not as dangerous as cooking a goblin pudding


Wasn't "Dangerous" your middle name.


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't "Dangerous" your middle name.



Yes, but I changed it to Mild Peril


----------



## DCBassman (19 Jul 2018)

@classic33 "You saying there's something wrong with the pies?"

Oh no! But think how many other people could tuck in if you only had, say, 10 in one go! Another 14 lucky souls if 150 pies available!
Yum!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

DCBassman said:


> @classic33 "You saying there's something wrong with the pies?"
> 
> Oh no! But think how many other people could tuck in if you only had, say, 10 in one go! Another 14 lucky souls if 150 pies available!
> Yum!


This may be for a space in the hall of fame though. Quick check reveals no record set/recorded yet.


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2018)

Come on @Dirk , no record set yet , get in there , world record holder for the most fray bentos pies cooked and consumed in a caravan in one go, just think what ross and Norris mcqu...err ….mcskui….macs...….., just think what roy castle would have said


----------



## Dirk (19 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> Come on @Dirk , no record set yet , get in there , world record holder for the most fray bentos pies cooked and consumed in a caravan in one go, just think what ross and Norris mcqu...err ….mcskui….macs...….., just think what roy castle would have said


I'm struggling to maintain my fighting weight as it is; I dread to think what 150+ of FBs finest would do in one sitting!


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2018)

You could go for ten , theres no current record, just think of the prestige


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> I'm struggling to maintain my fighting weight as it is; I dread to think what 150+ of FBs finest would do in one sitting!


You could soon work it off.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> You could go for ten , theres no current record, just think of the prestige


That sounds far more achievable.


----------



## gbb (22 Jul 2018)

I've just scrolled through 89 pages to see if this one has been mentioned...and I hope it's appreciated...
Poundland/Poundworld in Peterborough....I love Fray Bentos pies but this one... I don't know whether to think...mmmmmm....or run away with revulsion. Even the eyeball on the can fills me with doubt.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5321981, member: 259"]They used to be called Campbells Meatballs (The meat they're sure to eat), then they morphed into Fray Bentos Meatballs. I loved them as a kid, not so sure I'd like them as much now...I remember those weird adverts though.
[/QUOTE]
Do you remember the song though,


View: https://youtu.be/JGBE3eLpvm0


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2018)

What's more I think they do meatballs in tomato sauce as well as gravy....for that authentic Italian taste


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2018)

I wish to announce that I now feel (partially) qualified to join this thread. I mentioned the thread to Mrs Dave last Tuesday.
Wedneday afternoon she went shopping and one item she brought home was...........
A Frey Bentos pie 
I only feel partially qualified as we havent eaten it yet.


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5322095, member: 259"]The first challenge is getting the thing open![/QUOTE]
That, sir, is one of the things I keep Mrs Dave for


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2018)

Dave7 said:


> I wish to announce that I now feel (partially) qualified to join this thread. I mentioned the thread to Mrs Dave last Tuesday.
> Wedneday afternoon she went shopping and one item she brought home was...........
> A Frey Bentos pie
> I only feel partially qualified as we havent eaten it yet.



Sunday lunch, with tinned spuds and mixed vegetables? 
Or are you saving it for a special occasion?


----------



## Dave7 (22 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Sunday lunch, with tinned spuds and mixed vegetables?
> Or are you saving it for a special occasion?


Well it is our 50th wedding anniversary this Friday. I was thinking of a pan of scouse but maybe your idea is better.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jul 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Well it is our 50th wedding anniversary this Friday. I was thinking of a pan of scouse but maybe your idea is better.



Sounds like a plan - maybe get something nice for dessert, like a tin of mandarin segments and some Carnation as well?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5322095, member: 259"]The first challenge is getting the thing open![/QUOTE]
Challenge!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

Dave7 said:


> That, sir, is one of the things I keep Mrs Dave for


Tin opener would be easier.


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Sounds like a plan - maybe get something nice for dessert, like a tin of mandarin segments and some Carnation as well?



I'm sure there was also some form of fake cream you could buy for mandarin segments, was it called Tip Top? Going to Google...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> I'm sure there was also some form of fake cream you could buy for mandarin segments, was it called Tip Top? Going to Google...


Rowntrees.


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2018)

Nectar of the gods


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Sounds like a plan - maybe get something nice for dessert, like a tin of mandarin segments and some Carnation as well?


It has to be Angel Delight to make it a perfect meal.


----------



## FishFright (22 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> It has to be Angel Delight to make it a perfect meal.



Butterscotch flavour for that full faible cuisine experience.


----------



## Dirk (22 Jul 2018)

FishFright said:


> Butterscotch flavour for that full faible cuisine experience.


That goes without saying, obviously.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> It has to be Angel Delight to make it a perfect meal.


There are 2 packets in my cupboard,




FishFright said:


> Butterscotch flavour for that full faible cuisine experience.



Naturally, although I have been known to do a 2 layer version with Chocolate Angel Delight on the top. 



Spoiler



Gotta use those Babycham glasses for something now Maz has gone all 'Flute' for bubbly stuff


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> @raleighnut = Masterchef


Where do we send the nominations?


----------



## Dirk (27 Jul 2018)

In deference to this hot weather we are having FB pie, garlic bread and salad tonight in the caravan.
Washed down with an ice cold Soave. There's posh!


----------



## midlife (27 Jul 2018)

Port Out Starboard Home


----------



## Dirk (29 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Port Out Starboard Home
> 
> View attachment 421306


Is that Pieonel Jefferies?
Can't place the film.


----------



## midlife (29 Jul 2018)

Dirk said:


> Is that Pieonel Jefferies?
> Can't place the film.



Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ...singing about posh


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Chitty Chitty Bang Bang ...singing about posh


Inventor of the portaloo, shown in the picture.


----------



## Dirk (1 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Inventor of the portaloo, shown in the picture.


I thought that was W.C.Fields?


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I thought that was W.C.*Fields?*


It were all fields at one point.


----------



## lazyfatgit (2 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> What's more I think they do meatballs in tomato sauce as well as gravy....for that authentic Italian taste


The tomato sauce ones were way tastier.


----------



## midlife (2 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5334689, member: 259"]The Germans are mad on tinned food. I lived on canned goulash soup when I was a student there (with quite a bit of beer as well).
View attachment 422154
[/QUOTE]

Looks better than French tinned casoulet!


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5334897, member: 259"]If you're up for a challenge, you can get tinned tripe in Spain. I do like tripe (as long as I don't have to cook it myself) but I think I'd draw the line at the canned version....

View attachment 422177
[/QUOTE]
Nooooo!!!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5334897, member: 259"]If you're up for a challenge, you can get tinned tripe in Spain. I do like tripe (as long as I don't have to cook it myself) but I think I'd draw the line at the canned version....

View attachment 422177
[/QUOTE]
You can get it in Wilko's, in the pet food section.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> When we came back from France this year we made our traditional final visit to Super-U where my wife stocks up on wine and I use my vast lack of knowledge of wine to come up with helpful comments like "this one is probably good, it's got a really good picture of a castle on it". Anyway, I realised we'd be getting home late, tired and probably a bit hungry so I picked some tinned casoulet. I thought it was absolutely scrummy. But then I had just driven a zillion miles and was really tired and would have eaten a fried cardboard box.



Just the sort of situation that would have been helped by having a few Fray Bentos pies, stowed in the car and/or luggage.

You'd then have been able to aid on what wine with what pie.


----------



## Dirk (2 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'd then have been able to aid on what wine with what pie.


Any fule know that it's Blue Nun with the chicken pies and Piat D'Or with the beef ones.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Any fule know that it's Blue Nun with the chicken pies and Piat D'Or with the beef ones.


And the Steak & Ale?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> And the Steak & Ale?


Liebfraumilch


----------



## Dirk (3 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> And the Steak & Ale?


Baron St John from ALDI.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Baron St John from ALDI.


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Any fule know that it's Blue Nun with the chicken pies and Piat D'Or with the beef ones.


Buckfast Tonic Wine.


----------



## midlife (3 Aug 2018)

lazyfatgit said:


> Buckfast Tonic Wine.



Or Phyllosan.... Fortifies the over 40's


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Or Phyllosan.... Fortifies the over 40's
> 
> View attachment 422464


http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...e_did_it__Phyllosan_keeps_you_fit_over_forty/


Seems they had a few side effects!
http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...rated-tales-of-lancashire-rescue-of-moonbeam/


----------



## Dirk (6 Aug 2018)

The health benefits of Fray Bentos pies have been greatly underplayed.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> The health benefits of Fray Bentos pies have been greatly underplayed.


But some forget to take them with them!!


----------



## midlife (6 Aug 2018)

Perhaps we could club together and get reg an FB pie as a leaving present?


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> The health benefits of Fray Bentos pies have been greatly underplayed.



It's a rarely remembered fact, but the saying used to go "A Fray Bentos a day keeps the doctor away".
Sadly, the phrase was blatantly plagiarised by the Apple Marketing Board and the rest is history.


----------



## Dirk (8 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> It's a rarely remembered fact, but the saying used to go "A Fray Bentos a day keeps the doctor away".
> Sadly, the phrase was blatantly plagiarised by the Apple Marketing Board and the rest is history.


Isn't it about time FB started making pies with a fruit filling?
It seems a shame that our vegetarian and vegan friends are missing out.


----------



## midlife (8 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Isn't it about time FB started making pies with a fruit filling?
> It seems a shame that our vegetarian and vegan friends are missing out.








Remove chicken balls for tasty vegetarian onion soup


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

Remove the steak...


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> View attachment 423514
> 
> *
> Remove chicken balls* for tasty vegetarian onion soup


Would that be safe?


----------



## midlife (8 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Would that be safe?



Better than eating that quinoa stuff.....


----------



## subaqua (8 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Would that be safe?



They go nice with Bombay bad pot king pot noodles for a great camping meal ...


----------



## midlife (8 Aug 2018)

FB have the pasta market covered as well...Steve Jobs modelled Apple on the FB experience


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2018)

subaqua said:


> They go nice with Bombay bad pot king pot noodles for a great camping meal ...


Never thought chikens had any.


----------



## Dirk (12 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Never thought chikens had any.


I thought they had nuggets instead of balls?


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> I thought they had nuggets instead of balls?


Chickens have rather impressive balls, I buy them from the Chinese restaurant all the time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

A bit of a confession here. I actually touched some corn beef last night! Yes that's me,the 'committed vegetarian'!  My excuse was that i've had it in the cupboard for a couple of years, from when i was a nasty carnivore. I didn't have any doggy food for my little mutt,so i thought i'd use some of that corn beef  to feed him. Now we know that opening a Fray Bentos tin is like getting into the mummy's crypt,but how hard was it to open this tin of corned beef?!! I haven't tried opening one for years. I took the key from the side of the tin and put some of the metal bit through the hole in the top then started to turn the thing. I t doesn't indicate on the tin which way to turn the key,so i took a chance and turned it to the left. Yes,as expected it was the wrong way! The metal that's supposed to come away to let the tin open snapped leaving me in a right state! I had to use a pair of pliers,a knife and be very careful while doing this as that tin stuff is as as sharp as a razor blade. After about 15 minutes i eventually got to the 'meat',although it was all mangled up by then. Anyway,i got it out the tin then chopped some up to give to him. What did he do? Yes,he only sniffed it then walked away as if to say 'i'm not eating that fecking stuff'!


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2018)

Stick it in a jiffy bag and send it to me....


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Stick it in a jiffy bag and send it to me....


What,even the bit he's licked and sniffed?


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> A bit of a confession here. I actually touched some corn beef last night! Yes that's me,the 'committed vegetarian'!  My excuse was that i've had it in the cupboard for a couple of years, from when i was a nasty carnivore. I didn't have any doggy food for my little mutt,so i thought i'd use some of that corn beef  to feed him. Now we know that opening a Fray Bentos tin is like getting into the mummy's crypt,but how hard was it to open this tin of corned beef?!! I haven't tried opening one for years. I took the key from the side of the tin and put some of the metal bit through the hole in the top then started to turn the thing. I t doesn't indicate on the tin which way to turn the key,so i took a chance and turned it to the left. Yes,as expected it was the wrong way! The metal that's supposed to come away to let the tin open snapped leaving me in a right state! I had to use a pair of pliers,a knife and be very careful while doing this as that tin stuff is as as sharp as a razor blade. After about 15 minutes i eventually got to the 'meat',although it was all mangled up by then. Anyway,i got it out the tin then chopped some up to give to him. What did he do? Yes,he only sniffed it then walked away as if to say 'i'm not eating that fecking stuff'!



Forget the key, use a tinopener everytime.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Forget the key, use a tinopener everytime.


My tin opener's knackered. It just doesn't cut the metal well anymore. I've put a new one down on my shopping list.


----------



## Dirk (13 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Stick it in a jiffy bag and send it to me....


So _*THAT'S *_why Wiggo is being so coy!
I think we've stumbled on Team Sky's secret weapon.
Explains everything!


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> So _*THAT'S *_why Wiggo is being so coy!
> I think we've stumbled on Team Sky's secret weapon.
> Explains everything!



CC post of the month


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2018)

Went to stock up on FB pies for our upcoming trip away in the van. Tescos want £2 each! 
I went next door and got them for £1 at the pound shop.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Went to stock up on FB pies for our upcoming trip away in the van. Tescos want £2 each!
> I went next door and got them for £1 at the pound shop.


Fray Bentos or Princes? 
They're no longer selling Fray Bentos at the local one.


----------



## Dave7 (28 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> Went to stock up on FB pies for our upcoming trip away in the van. Tescos want £2 each!
> I went next door and got them for £1 at the pound shop.


You were robbed. They are only 99p at HomeBargains. Think how much you could have saved.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You were robbed. They are only 99p at HomeBargains. Think how much you could have saved.


----------



## Dirk (28 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Fray Bentos or Princes?
> They're no longer selling Fray Bentos at the local one.


These were genuine FB pies - maybe they were collector's items? That might explain the premium price. 



Dave7 said:


> You were robbed. They are only 99p at HomeBargains. Think how much you could have saved.


Every penny counts!


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

Dirk said:


> These were genuine FB pies - *maybe they were collector's items? *That might explain the premium price.
> 
> 
> Every penny counts!


Don't go giving them ideas like that.


----------



## stephec (28 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> There are 2 packets in my cupboard,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, get you Heston Bluhmental.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2018)

stephec said:


> Oooh, get you Heston Bluhmental.


Errrr more this guy,


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

@screenman, would these count in the new diet?


----------



## screenman (28 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> @screenman, would these count in the new diet?
> View attachment 427327



I had one like that is Spoons yesterday, with chip 1346 calories, I had to let my belt out another notch.


----------



## Threevok (29 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> @screenman, would these count in the new diet?
> View attachment 427327



Nice 

and (unlike Goblin puds) you don't burn your feet, when cooking them


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Nice
> 
> and (unlike Goblin puds) you don't burn your feet, when cooking them


Burn your feet, in water!!


----------



## Threevok (30 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Burn your feet, in water!!



Yes

When you have to stand in boiling water for 40 minutes, of course they are going to burn


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Yes
> 
> When you have to stand in boiling water for 40 minutes, of course they are going to burn


Scald, not burn. That or the waters a bit odd down your way.


----------



## Threevok (30 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Scald, not burn. That or the waters a bit odd down your way.



Well down at the "BURNS" unit, they said I had 3rd degree "BURNS"

I couldn't find the "SCALD" unit for comparison


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Aug 2018)

Dave7 said:


> You were robbed. They are only 99p at HomeBargains. Think how much you could have saved.



Excellent - that's buy 99 pies, get one free.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Excellent - that's buy 99 pies, get one free.


Buying ten got odd looks. Think what two trolley loads would do.


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2018)

Well......that's 2 nights sorted in the caravan next week.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

Dirk said:


> View attachment 429027
> 
> 
> Well......that's 2 nights sorted in the caravan next week.


Veg on one night only?


----------



## Dirk (8 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Veg on one night only?


It's best not to overdo the accompaniments. One tin is ample for two hearty meals.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Oct 2018)

My commitment to vegetarianism has been compromised! I went for a long walk this morning with my dog,around the reservoir and surrounding hills and fields. Now i know there's livestock in these fields which acts in an unpredictable way. I passed some horses. They were ok,letting me pat and stroke them. I went through a field that had lots of sheep in, Again,they were ok though they also can be unpredictable,but nothing happened. Then we came to the field with the cows in . That's when the trouble began! Now i've heard of farmers being trampled by these beasts,some even being killed by them. I noticed they'd congregated by the gate/entrance to the field. Not wanting to antagonise them i decided to put my dog over a barb wire fence away from the gate,then me climb over it. As soon as we were over the fence these cows came at us! They pegged it over at speed! I picked up my little dog so he wouldn't get trampled and slowly walked across the field. While we were making our escape these stupid fecking moos were going ape shoot! One was acting like a bucking bronco,jumping back and forth kicking its hoofs in the air,missing me and mutt by only a few feet! It took about 3 minutes to cross this field but it felt like a lifetime! Even shouting at them didn't work,in fact it seemed to wind them up even more! As we eventually made it to safety i looked back at the stupid idiots and cursed them! 'Right you bastards' i thought. This is it,i've lost all sympathy with your plight and from now on i'm going to start eating you again! So that's it. I'm not saying i'll start to eat meat again,but i'm seriously considering it! If i do i can then buy some steak and kidney FB's in and have a right good nosh up!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> My commitment to vegetarianism has been compromised! I went for a long walk this morning with my dog,around the reservoir and surrounding hills and fields. Now i know there's livestock in these fields which acts in an unpredictable way. I passed some horses. They were ok,letting me pat and stroke them. I went through a field that had lots of sheep in, Again,they were ok though they also can be unpredictable,but nothing happened. Then we came to the field with the cows in . That's when the trouble began! Now i've heard of farmers being trampled by these beasts,some even being killed by them. I noticed they'd congregated by the gate/entrance to the field. Not wanting to antagonise them i decided to put my dog over a barb wire fence away from the gate,then me climb over it. As soon as we were over the fence these cows came at us! They pegged it over at speed! I picked up my little dog so he wouldn't get trampled and slowly walked across the field. While we were making our escape these stupid fecking moos were going ape shoot! One was acting like a bucking bronco,jumping back and forth kicking its hoofs in the air,missing me and mutt by only a few feet! It took about 3 minutes to cross this field but it felt like a lifetime! Even shouting at them didn't work,in fact it seemed to wind them up even more! As we eventually made it to safety i looked back at the stupid idiots and cursed them! 'Right you bastards' i thought. This is it,i've lost all sympathy with your plight and from now on i'm going to start eating you again! So that's it. I'm not saying i'll start to eat meat again,but i'm seriously considering it! If i do i can then buy some steak and kidney FB's in and have a right good nosh up!!


They may have simply thought you'd something like beef nuts for them. It'd explain why they were quick to turn their attention to you, rather than wait around the gate.

Best way to get past them is to run at them. If they've room to scatter.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> They may have simply thought you'd something like beef nuts for them. It'd explain why they were quick to turn their attention to you, rather than wait around the gate.


Yes,i've walked those hills and fields for years and i've had them come at me lots of times,probably thinking i'm the farmer and it's feeding time. They've surrounded me before,but today they were really loopy! They might've been young cows and been a bit boisterous. I had my extendable walking stick with me and was tempted to whack the one doing the bucking bronco impersonation,but i think then it really would have kicked off!


----------



## Dirk (6 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> My commitment to vegetarianism has been compromised! I went for a long walk this morning with my dog,around the reservoir and surrounding hills and fields. Now i know there's livestock in these fields which acts in an unpredictable way. I passed some horses. They were ok,letting me pat and stroke them. I went through a field that had lots of sheep in, Again,they were ok though they also can be unpredictable,but nothing happened. Then we came to the field with the cows in . That's when the trouble began! Now i've heard of farmers being trampled by these beasts,some even being killed by them. I noticed they'd congregated by the gate/entrance to the field. Not wanting to antagonise them i decided to put my dog over a barb wire fence away from the gate,then me climb over it. As soon as we were over the fence these cows came at us! They pegged it over at speed! I picked up my little dog so he wouldn't get trampled and slowly walked across the field. While we were making our escape these stupid fecking moos were going ape shoot! One was acting like a bucking bronco,jumping back and forth kicking its hoofs in the air,missing me and mutt by only a few feet! It took about 3 minutes to cross this field but it felt like a lifetime! Even shouting at them didn't work,in fact it seemed to wind them up even more! As we eventually made it to safety i looked back at the stupid idiots and cursed them! 'Right you bastards' i thought. This is it,i've lost all sympathy with your plight and from now on i'm going to start eating you again! So that's it. I'm not saying i'll start to eat meat again,but i'm seriously considering it! If i do i can then buy some steak and kidney FB's in and have a right good nosh up!!


Go for it......you know it'll make you feel better. 
BTW - if you ever get chased by cows and you have a dog with you, let the dog go - that's what the cows are agitated about. The dog will take care of itself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Go for it......you know it'll make you feel better.
> BTW - if you ever get chased by cows and you have a dog with you, let the dog go - that's what the cows are agitated about. The dog will take care of itself.


No he won't He's too thick. Cute,but lacking vital brain cells unfortunately. He'd stand there and let them trample him!


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Go for it......you know it'll make you feel better.
> BTW - if you ever get chased by cows and you have a dog with you, let the dog go - that's what the cows are agitated about. The dog will take care of itself.


Keep hold of it, they may decide to eat Accy instead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE="Dogtrousers, post:

@Accy cyclist you don't have to actually renounce vegetarianism. Just buy some Fray Bentos pies and when the cows come at you, just get out a pie and wave it around. Maybe a tin of pedigree chum as well. That will show them whos boss. They won't know that you eat nothing but lentils and cabbage.[/QUOTE]

I might just buy one of these.



It's like a taser for cows. I could use it down the pub when i can't quite get to the bar. "Excuse me,you're in my way" buzzzzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2018)

Well........I've got a couple of FB pies stashed away in my caravan, so may well be indulging in a meaty pie feast sometime this week.
Watch this space......


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

Anyone actually seen the new tins yet?


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anyone actually seen the new tins yet?


Nope - wot they like?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anyone actually seen the new tins yet?



On about tins,i've been saving the metal foil tin things that Holland's pies come in,to see how many pies i eat in a month. So far it's 11 in October. I was also saving the tops off beer bottles to see how many i drink in a month.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nope - wot they like?


No idea, how they've changed them is what I'd like to know.

It's nearly all Princes Pies round here any way.


----------



## Dirk (9 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's nearly all Princes Pies round here any way.


There's posh!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Go for it......you know it'll make you feel better.
> BTW - if you ever get chased by cows and you have a dog with you, let the dog go - that's what the cows are agitated about. The dog will take care of itself.


On a serious note! https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ample-man-67-dog-death-East-Sussex-field.html I tell you,those things are crazy! Mad cow or not,they can kick off at an instant!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Eat them. It's the only language they understand.



Maybe i could have just the one steak and kidney pie, or even a beefburger. I don't think it'd be seen as me breaking my committed vegetarian vows,more as a form of payback and punishment for the cow community.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Come to think of it, horses are worse. I'm rather afraid of them at the best of times, but if one of the lunatic animals gets it into its head that you are the horse-treat fairy, it can be quite an ordeal crossing a field with horses in it. Next time I think I will shout "This one looks tasty, I will ask the HORSE BUTCHER to prepare it for me" in a French or Italian accent. (Just generic "foreign" should do it, I don't think horses are good at accents.)


In the field before you get to the one where those mad cows i encountered were,there's a flock of horses(is that the right term for a group of horses,i'm not too sure?) I think i mentioned them in my post last Saturday when i had the cow incident. Anyway,these horses(maybe they're pones?) are quite friendly. You can't actually walk through the field,but as you walk past them when you're in the adjoining field they'll come up to you wanting to be stroked and stuff. These hoses/ponies have long hair on their legs and hoofs. I took a photo of one of their foals last year and showed it to someone who's quite knowledgeable about these things. He told me those horses/ponies are not there as pets. No,they're there for the French and Belgium markets to be sold as horse meat!!


Damn those bloody foreigners!!!!


----------



## Threevok (12 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> In the field before you get to the one where those mad cows i encountered were,there's a flock of horses(is that the right term for a group of horses,i'm not too sure?) I think i mentioned them in my post last Saturday when i had the cow incident. Anyway,these horses(maybe they're pones?) are quite friendly. You can't actually walk through the field,but as you walk past them when you're in the adjoining field they'll come up to you wanting to be stroked and stuff. These hoses/ponies have long hair on their legs and hoofs. I took a photo of one of their foals last year and showed it to someone who's quite knowledgeable about these things. He told me those horses/ponies are not there as pets. No,they're there for the French and Belgium markets to be sold as horse meat!!
> 
> 
> Damn those bloody foreigners!!!!



A friend of mine used to trade in ponies in his younger years. He refused to sell a pony to anyone who he remotely suspected of this practice.

He said there were plenty of people in the trade who did though and made a lot of money out if it.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...blic-secrecy&usg=AOvVaw1ViIrON6XuI7EUmWqyTiWF


----------



## DCBassman (24 Oct 2018)

Am I guilty of treachery?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 435303
> 
> Am I guilty of treachery?


Cheap imitations, aye


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Cheap imitations, aye


I prefer to view them more as an 'homage' to the original concept.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2018)

On about cheaper versions of FB pies. Have any of you tried the 'smart price','savers' etc versions of them? I imagine the pastry to be lacking in fat,which gives it the bulk and for the fillings to me totally.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

FB pies were £2.49 in Tesco yesterday!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> FB pies were £2.49 in Tesco yesterday!


'king hell!!
Maybe it's summat do do with the hot summer affecting the crop?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> FB pies were £2.49 in Tesco yesterday!


£2·79 for the deep fill.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> How the other half lives!


They're still on the shelves, where they were left.


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> They're still on the shelves, where they were left.


Not surprised at that price!


----------



## DCBassman (25 Oct 2018)

Hence the Princes, still £1!


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Hence the Princes, still £1!


As are Fray Bentos in Poundland & B&M's.


----------



## DCBassman (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> As are Fray Bentos in Poundland & B&M's.


Ah, but there ain't none o' they in Tavistock, bey!
We'm not that long 'ad one o' they Liddles...


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Ah, but there ain't none o' they in Tavistock, bey!
> We'm not that long 'ad one o' they Liddles...


I can drop some off next time I'm on Dartmoor.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

https://opening-hours.today/en/view/poi/b--m-stores/tavistock

https://opening-hours.today/en/view/poi/poundland/tavistock


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I can drop some off next time I'm on Dartmoor.


Mission of mercy!!


----------



## DCBassman (26 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> https://opening-hours.today/en/view/poi/b--m-stores/tavistock
> 
> https://opening-hours.today/en/view/poi/poundland/tavistock


Exactly! Not travelling that far, even for FB!


----------



## Dirk (26 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Exactly! Not travelling that far, even for FB!


Lightweight!


----------



## DCBassman (26 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Lightweight!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 Oct 2018)

Not reading a 60 page backlog but, has this been mentioned?


----------



## DCBassman (28 Oct 2018)




----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2018)

Diogenes said:


> Not reading a 60 page backlog but, has this been mentioned?
> 
> View attachment 435999



Is that actually real?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Is that actually real?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


On Firebox and
https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ch...-heating-599-165-pp-pre-order-firebox-1372703


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> On Firebox and
> https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/ch...-heating-599-165-pp-pre-order-firebox-1372703



Oh man...


----------



## Dirk (28 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Is that actually real?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I do hope so!


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> I do hope so!


£6 plus postage from Firebox.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Is that actually real?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


It's like something you'd expect to see on a 1960's/70's Apollo mission in space,when gravity loss meant eating off a plate was impossible.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2018)

Not FB's but Hollands cheese and onion pies. They've been on offer at a local supermarket for about a month now. At 50p i've been dining on them quite a lot,along with their spud pies. When you stock up on stuff it tends to work its way to the back of the cupboard or the fridge. The other day i found an 8 days out of date cheese and onion pie. 'What could be wrong with it'? i thought,'seeing as it's been i the fridge it'll be ok'. I opened it to find the cheese was a kind of mottled black colour and the pastry had green and blue bacteria spores all over it! Needless to say i binned it. Damn,that was 50p i'd lost there!!


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not FB's but Hollands cheese and onion pies. They've been on offer at a local supermarket for about a month now. At 50p i've been dining on them quite a lot,along with their spud pies. When you stock up on stuff it tends to work its way to the back of the cupboard or the fridge. The other day i found an 8 days out of date cheese and onion pie. 'What could be wrong with it'? i thought,'seeing as it's been i the fridge it'll be ok'. I opened it to find the cheese was a kind of mottled black colour and the pastry had green and blue bacteria spores all over it! Needless to say i binned it. Damn,that was 50p i'd lost there!!


See, if you'd thought it through you'd have bought another, then taken that one back.


----------



## Dirk (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> See, if you'd thought it through you'd have bought another, then taken that one back.


Or bought two tinned FB pies which last forever in the larder.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Or bought two tinned FB pies which last forever in the larder.


He'll learn yet.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's like something you'd expect to see on a 1960's/70's Apollo mission in space,when gravity loss meant eating off a plate was impossible.



Naah.

NASA went for the freeze dried stuff in plastic pouches for the most part, to avoid crumbs floating around the capsule. You sucked the food out of a spout at the top of the packet.

The food on the Soviet space program was far less high tech and came in cans and screw top tubes.

It was only in 1975 on the joint Apollo-Soyuz mission that the Americans realised how basic the Soviet space program actually was.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Naah.
> 
> NASA went for the freeze dried stuff in plastic pouches for the most part, to avoid crumbs floating around the capsule. You sucked the food out of a spout at the top of the packet.
> 
> ...


Any idea what brand of tin opener they were using?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2018)

Just seen all the different versions of FB pies on offer at the local Morrison's for one pound. They had Batchelor's marrowfat peas underneath the pies,presumably as a suggested accompaniment,at two tins for seventy pence. Just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Which did you have to leave behind?


----------



## AndyRM (29 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Is that actually real?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



No. Thank f*ck.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Which did you have to leave behind?


All of them. I bought a Holland's spud pie which i'm having now with some mushy peas.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Any idea what brand of tin opener they were using?



No idea - but of course, whichever brand it was, it would have been approved by the Politburo prior to use.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> No idea - but of course, whichever brand it was, it would have been approved by the Politburo prior to use.



I now have this image in my mind of a hammer and can opener flag,instead of a hammer and sickle.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I now have this image in my mind of a hammer and can opener flag,instead of a hammer and sickle.





Especially if it's one of those really old style can openers where you have to stab the blade into the top of the tin and jimmy it up and down...


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Especially if it's one of those really old style can openers where you have to stab the blade into the top of the tin and jimmy it up and down...



Yes,that's the type i was thinking about!











Not one of those modern type openers. In the case of FB pies the hammer in the flag would probably be needed along with a screw driver a chisel an angle grinder and other tools just to get the fecking thing open!!


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> In the case of FB pies the hammer in the flag would probably be needed along with a screw driver a chisel an angle grinder and other tools just to get the fecking thing open!!



And the first aid kit...


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes,that's the type i was thinking about!
> 
> 
> View attachment 436173
> ...


Cut round the side, not the top.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Oct 2018)

Nah, they could use one of these then eat the contents with it


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Oct 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/T3okpVROAUM


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

Ok.....its another confession.
Approx 8 weeks ago, after telling Mrs D about this thread she bought the first FB pie for many many years.
Since then it has sat in the cupboard. Every time I open that cupboard the pie screams "EAT ME".
Today is that day .
I am about to do FB pie with chips and peas.....with a slice of bread & butter for the mandatory butty.
There......my conscience is now clear.


----------



## Dirk (30 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Ok.....its another confession.
> Approx 8 weeks ago, after telling Mrs D about this thread she bought the first FB pie for many many years.
> Since then it has sat in the cupboard. Every time I open that cupboard the pie screams "EAT ME".
> Today is that day .
> ...


Slippery slope..........


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

Dirk said:


> Slippery slope..........


I will man up and take it.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Ok.....its another confession.*
> Approx 8 weeks ago, after telling Mrs D about this thread she bought the first FB pie for many many years.*
> Since then it has sat in the cupboard. Every time I open that cupboard the pie screams "EAT ME".
> Today is that day .
> ...


Talking pies, you sure?

Steak & Ale, Steak & Kidney, Deep Fill, which one. You can't just say _"first FB pie in many years"_. More information is required.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Talking pies, you sure?
> 
> Steak & Ale, Steak & Kidney, Deep Fill, which one. You can't just say _"first FB pie in many years"_. More information is required.


Many apologies. It was steak & kidney. All consumed now.....with a glass of red vino to wash it down.
And I am quite certain it spoke to me.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> Many apologies. It was steak & kidney. All consumed now.....with a glass of red vino to wash it down.
> And I am quite certain is spoke to mem


From a can of course.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> From a can of course.
> View attachment 436221


Dont be so disgusting.
It was a 1973 Malbec.......grapes were from the south side of the hill.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Fast forward a few decades and I have a confession to make. _*I don't eat the things*_.
> There I've said it. They were a key part of my youth, but now they are in my past.


.
I was frightened of saying this but you have given me the much needed courage.
Having just eaten this one we remember why we stopped buying them in 1970.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Dave7 said:


> .
> I was frightened of saying this but you have given me the much needed courage.
> Having just eaten this one we remember why we stopped buying them in 1970.


Why?

Different UK manufacturer then.


----------



## Dave7 (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why?
> 
> Different UK manufacturer then.


Crusty pastry
Soggy beneath
4 small pieces of meat
Very tasty though.
TBF Mrs D does a lovely pie with tinned M&S steak and a thin suet pastry so I am slightly spoiled.


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2018)

Just when you thought it was safe to drop your guard..........
Tonight's offering for your delectation. 
A classic!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Nov 2018)

An awfy lot of plants on that plate


----------



## midlife (26 Nov 2018)

We're the carrots and peas from a can ?


----------



## Dirk (26 Nov 2018)

midlife said:


> We're the carrots and peas from a can ?


Of course! 
And the spuds.
You wouldn't want to spoil the ship for a ha'porth of tar, would you?


----------



## midlife (26 Nov 2018)

Dirk said:


> Of course!
> And the spuds.
> You wouldn't want to spoil the ship for a ha'porth of tar, would you?



Then they don't count as plants  the canning process having removed any healthy plant type stuff and replaced it with artificial loveliness


----------



## Dirk (27 Nov 2018)

midlife said:


> Then they don't count as plants  the canning process having removed any healthy plant type stuff and replaced it with artificial loveliness


Not true.

"The canning process locks in nutrients at their peak of freshness and due to the lack of oxygen during the storage period, canned fruits and vegetables remain relatively stable up until the time they are consumed and have a longer shelf-life."

Source: https://www.mealtime.org/resources/...Location=c8e9a60a-8e4d-45ef-9434-624be5cbf61b


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Nov 2018)

<shudder> Plants are what food eats.


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2018)

Someone has mad a Fray Bentos Advent calender..... If only he had pitched to Dragon's Den we could all have them.....


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Someone has mad a Fray Bentos Advent calender..... If only he had pitched to Dragon's Den we could all have them.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 441785


Where'd we get ours?


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

Bet they'll be in the shops for next Christmas...


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Someone has mad a Fray Bentos Advent calender..... If only he had pitched to Dragon's Den we could all have them.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 441785





Dirk said:


> Bet they'll be in the shops for next Christmas...



It crossed my mind when I saw it tonight it could be you Dirk.


----------



## Dirk (7 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> It crossed my mind when I saw it tonight it could be you Dirk.


Nah.......that would involve working.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2018)

With a name like Canning.

Two stone in weight and 15,000 calories.

Did he include a decent tin opener?


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

Tescos are selling both pies and puddings at half price. Perfect feeding for the snow forecast this weekend.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Someone has mad a Fray Bentos Advent calender..... If only he had pitched to Dragon's Den we could all have them.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 441785


Check B&M.


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Check B&M.


Couldn't find any there today.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Couldn't find any there today.


Impending Fray Bentos shortage as bad weather announced!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Couldn't find any there today.


Advent Calendars?


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Advent Calendars?


No FB calendars at all.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> No FB calendars at all.


You were too late, maybe!


----------



## Dirk (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You were too late, maybe!


Never mind - I'll get in early next year.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Never mind - I'll get in early next year.


Make your own. Start buying in the sales.


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

'Tis a pity FB don't do a Christmas pie; I'm away on Dartmoor in my caravan over Christmas and it would make a nice seasonal change to my normal Egg & Chips.


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

I bought a Fray Bentos pie yesterday, I have never eaten one in my 66 years, I will be eating it in the week, i will post later in the week, I hope it's as good as a few of you say. If it is not i will be really p****d of.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I bought a Fray Bentos pie yesterday, I have never eaten one in my 66 years, I will be eating it in the week, i will post later in the week, I hope it's as good as a few of you say. If it is not i will be really p****d of.


Can't comment on the pie if it's either of the chicken ones. Never had them.


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can't comment on the pie if it's either of the chicken ones. Never had them.


Steak and kidney.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> Steak and kidney.


Deep filled?


----------



## midlife (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I bought a Fray Bentos pie yesterday, I have never eaten one in my 66 years, I will be eating it in the week, i will post later in the week, I hope it's as good as a few of you say. If it is not i will be really p****d of.



Did you buy the correct vegetables to go with it?


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Did you buy the correct vegetables to go with it?


You eat veg with a pie,


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Did you buy the correct vegetables to go with it?


You mean


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> You eat veg with a pie,


You've never had chips with a pie!!


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You mean
> View attachment 442812


Witches food.


----------



## midlife (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> You eat veg with a pie,



Only if they come in a tin


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've never had chips with a pie!!


I like to savour a pie, no distractions.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I like to savour a pie, no distractions.


Fair enough.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> Only if they come in a tin


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Spam Chips




Breakfast


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE



They never had Spam chips though.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Spam Chips
> View attachment 442815
> 
> Breakfast
> View attachment 442817



What a time to be alive!


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> Steak and kidney.


Good man!
Start with a classic.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)




----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Good man!
> Start with a classic.


Decent tin opener!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Dec 2018)

Let's kick this up a level


----------



## Dirk (16 Dec 2018)

Diogenes said:


> Let's kick this up a level
> 
> View attachment 442854


Tracey Emin in a can?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Diogenes said:


> Let's kick this up a level
> 
> View attachment 442854


Small chicken from Sweet Sue.

The mouth of the kid though, are his eyes still in place.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Diogenes said:


> Let's kick this up a level
> 
> View attachment 442854


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Good man!
> Start with classic.


He's not eating any part of me!


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Small chicken from Sweet Sue.
> 
> The mouth of the kid though, are his eyes still in place.


I just had to find out more about this. I found ... http://davescupboard.blogspot.com/2012/06/sweet-sue-canned-whole-chicken.html


Daves cupboard said:


> I poked through the shredded, gooey poultry meat and discovered that there was indeed most of the components of a whole chicken in there. There was skin, lots of bones, and plenty of chunks and fibers that I'm pretty sure once comprised a chicken.



It sort of reminds me of the chickens from Eraserhead.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Dec 2018)

OK here's another blog entry, on the subject of Sweet Sue's Whole Chicken in a Can with graphic photos. 
http://ihatemymessageboard.com/2009/04/a-whole-chicken-in-a-can/

It finishes with _"And check out my brother’s video review of canned silkworm pupa. "_


----------



## derrick (19 Dec 2018)

I really cannot believe people think Fray Bentos make a good pie, You must have lead very sheltered lives, I can't sat they are bad, but certanly not the best, give me a Pukka pie any day.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I really cannot believe people think Fray Bentos make a good pie, You must have lead very sheltered lives, I can't sat they are bad, but certanly not the best, give me a Pukka pie any day.


Who said they were good?


----------



## Dave7 (19 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I really cannot believe people think Fray Bentos make a good pie, You must have lead very sheltered lives, I can't sat they are bad, but certanly not the best, give me a Pukka pie any day.


But Pukka pies dont come in cans which can be stored for 15 years.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I really cannot believe people think Fray Bentos make a good pie, You must have lead very sheltered lives, I can't sat they are bad, but certanly not the best, give me a Pukka pie any day.


You've only tried one and you condem them all!!


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

Dave7 said:


> But Pukka pies dont come in cans which can be stored for 15 years.


Nor can they be used as a weapon or in an Olympic sport.


----------



## derrick (19 Dec 2018)

Dirk said:


> Nor can they be used as a weapon or in an Olympic sport.


I think the one i had was past it's sell by date.


----------



## derrick (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've only tried one and you condem them all!!


I did not know they made more than one type.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I think the one i had was past it's sell by date.


They have sell by dates?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I did not know they made more than one type.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Diogenes said:


> They have sell by dates?


In the same way bottled water that's taken thousands of years to reach the surface have.


----------



## derrick (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 443180


I will stick with the pies i know.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I will stick with the pies i know.


No sense of adventure!


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> I will stick with the pies i know.


It could have been the cooking was wrong.


----------



## Dirk (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> It could have been the cooking was wrong.


I've heard that the Steak and Kidney ones are particularly vulnerable to insensitive preparation. Maybe they are a bit too advanced for a first attempt?


----------



## nickyboy (19 Dec 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> OK here's another blog entry, on the subject of Sweet Sue's Whole Chicken in a Can with graphic photos.
> http://ihatemymessageboard.com/2009/04/a-whole-chicken-in-a-can/
> 
> It finishes with _"And check out my brother’s video review of canned silkworm pupa. "_



Fresh silkworm pupae were about the grossest thing I've ever eaten. Could the canned version be even worse?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Fresh silkworm pupae were about the grossest thing I've ever eaten. Could the canned version be even worse?


Try and give an honest review.


----------



## Dirk (22 Feb 2019)

Woohoo! First FB pie of the year consumed today in the caravan.
It was a difficult choice between the Steak & Kidney and the Chicken ......... but the S & K won out. 
I find it pays to abstain for a while, as you can sometimes have too much of a good thing.


----------



## Dirk (6 Mar 2019)

Now available for all our epicurean vegetarian friends.
All that veggie goodness and only a quid. 
https://mol.im/a/6777573


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Now available for all our epicurean vegetarian friends.
> All that veggie goodness and only a quid.
> https://mol.im/a/6777573


Would it still be vegetarian if they cut themself opening it?


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

@Dirk, two for one on the Vegetable Balti in the local B&M's today.





Plus a few others.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Dirk said:


> Now available for all our epicurean vegetarian friends.
> All that veggie goodness and only a quid.
> https://mol.im/a/6777573


Need to try another, just to be certain.
Buy another two tomorrow, in the interests of fair research.


----------



## numbnuts (10 Mar 2019)

Having not eaten a Fray Bentos pie in my life I thought I should try one, but in the supermarket one caught my eye a steak and kidney pudding I haven't had one for a long time.
After reading the cooking instructions I thought numbnuts could do that so I bought it.
Today Sunday I prepared my two favourite vegetables brussels and cauliflower cheese to go with the pudding at least if the pudding is crap the vegetables won't be and I have lemon tart for dessert.
Well what can I say......not a lot, the nice fluffy suet crust that my mother made years ago was like wet cardboard, I had to leave half of it, the meat and gravy was not too bad with a pleasant taste.
Would I buy again at £1.50 it's good value if you didn't know how to cook, but as I do the answer has to be no, but I'll still give it 5/10_ (that's only if I'm not ill during the night) _
I might try a pie next week_._


----------



## derrick (10 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Having not eaten a Fray Bentos pie in my life I thought I should try one, but in the supermarket one caught my eye a steak and kidney pudding I haven't had one for a long time.
> After reading the cooking instructions I thought numbnuts could do that so I bought it.
> Today Sunday I prepared my two favourite vegetables brussels and cauliflower cheese to go with the pudding at least if the pudding is crap the vegetables won't be and I have lemon tart for dessert.
> Well what can I say......not a lot, the nice fluffy suet crust that my mother made years ago was like wet cardboard, I had to leave half of it, the meat and gravy was not too bad with a pleasant taste.
> ...


I am the same. the one i had was awfall, Am going to stick with Pukka pies, At least they are edible.


----------



## Dirk (10 Mar 2019)

numbnuts said:


> Having not eaten a Fray Bentos pie in my life I thought I should try one, but in the supermarket one caught my eye a steak and kidney pudding I haven't had one for a long time.
> After reading the cooking instructions I thought numbnuts could do that so I bought it.
> Today Sunday I prepared my two favourite vegetables brussels and cauliflower cheese to go with the pudding at least if the pudding is crap the vegetables won't be and I have lemon tart for dessert.
> Well what can I say......not a lot, the nice fluffy suet crust that my mother made years ago was like wet cardboard, I had to leave half of it, the meat and gravy was not too bad with a pleasant taste.
> ...


An admirable sense of adventure displayed there. It's that type of spirit that won us an empire.


----------



## midlife (17 Mar 2019)

Hopefully moving house soon so running down the food in the fridge and freezer. 

Decided on Fray Bentos from our Brexit stash  ill report back later


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

midlife said:


> Hopefully moving house soon so running down the food in the fridge and freezer.
> 
> Decided on Fray Bentos from our Brexit stash  ill report back later


Well?


----------



## midlife (17 Mar 2019)

Went for the deep pan steak and ale plus deep pan mince and onion.... 

The innards spilled out over the top of the tin and turned into black tar on the baking tray. 

Pies were a bit empty of contents but still had the soggy pastry and classic taste. Going to stick to the normal ones in future.


----------



## roadrash (17 Mar 2019)

I have a snake and pigmy and a minced beef to consume this week


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Now available for all our epicurean vegetarian friends.
> All that veggie goodness and only a quid.
> https://mol.im/a/6777573


They may be due for withdrawal!


----------



## derrick (12 Jun 2019)

Come on you lot, They have to be the worst pies on the market. Am not sure if people are just taking the pee on here,


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Come on you lot, They have to be the worst pies on the market. Am not sure if people are just taking the pee on here,


Don't see that listed on the ingredients.


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2019)

derrick said:


> Come on you lot, They have to be the worst pies on the market. Am not sure if people are just taking the pee on here,


Oh, come on now! 
They use pretty good quality steel in the tins - have you ever tried opening one?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Dirk said:


> Oh, come on now!
> They use pretty good quality steel in the tins - have you ever tried opening one?


I've enough iron in my diet without them though!


----------



## Dirk (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've enough iron in my diet without them though!


The printing on the tin is pretty good as well. 
I can't imagine they would go to the trouble of creating such high quality packaging for an inferior product.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Anyone had either of these?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Oh, come on now!
> They use pretty good quality steel in the tins - have you ever tried opening one?


have I ever mentioned the 45 minutes it took me once to drill,chisel,hammer,zombie knife one open?!!


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> have I ever mentioned the 45 minutes it took me once to drill,chisel,hammer,zombie knife one open?!!


Tin opener is a lot easier.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tin opener is a lot easier.


The tin opener I tried was one of those cheapo butterfly openers. It couldn't hack the FB tin and broke in half before getting half way round.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The tin opener I tried was one of those cheapo butterfly openers. It couldn't hack the FB tin and broke in half before getting half way round.


Why'd you use a butterfly opener on a tin? That's why we have tin openers.

It took you 3/4 of an hour to open a part opened tin.


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone had either of these?
> View attachment 479005
> View attachment 479006


Nope - haven't seen them yet. 
They certainly look like another high end offering for us epicures.


----------



## Threevok (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone had either of these?
> View attachment 479005
> View attachment 479006



I have. they used to sell them cheap in Home Bargains.

They were OK, but didn't bust my hunger that much


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone had either of these?
> View attachment 479005
> View attachment 479006



Size wise they're more of an entrée to be served before the main course pie.
Arctic roll for pudding, obviously.


----------



## Threevok (7 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Size wise they're more of an entrée to be served before the main course pie.
> Arctic roll for pudding, obviously.



Iceland have their own version of Arctic Roll now. It's very nice too, although you would be hard pushed to get more than 4 slices out of it


----------



## Dirk (7 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I sometimes pop in here to see how you foodie snobs are getting on. But I always feel awkward and out of place.


Tinned comestibles can tend to be somewhat of an elitist topic.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> Tinned comestibles can tend to be somewhat of an elitist topic.


----------



## Dirk (26 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I sometimes pop in here to see how you foodie snobs are getting on. But I always feel awkward and out of place.


It can often feel difficult getting an entrée to the top table; sometimes one just has to jump in feet first and hope for the best.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

Dirk said:


> It can often feel difficult getting an entrée to the top table; sometimes one just has to jump in feet first and hope for the best.


Should we start him on spam?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2019)

Has anyone mentioned the fish course yet?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

CarlP said:


> Has anyone mentioned the fish course yet?
> 
> View attachment 482105


@slowmotion has been stockpiling them. He reckons there'll be non come Guy Fawkes Day.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> @slowmotion has been stockpiling them. He reckons there'll be non come Guy Fawkes Day.


My extensive pilchard portfolio seems to have dropped in value recently. Maybe a Hard Brexit will revive my fortunes.


----------



## Dirk (9 Sep 2019)

I've stocked up on John West Soft Cod Roes.
Not quite the cachet of the Fray Bentos brand, but they'll do the job.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

Well, all you food snobs; you don't get a much higher endorsement than this! 






If they're good enough for Liz, they're good enough for me!


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Dirk said:


> Well, all you food snobs; you don't get a much higher endorsement than this!
> 
> View attachment 484512
> 
> ...


Doesn't say which one(s) they had though.


----------



## Dirk (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't say which one(s) they had though.


Official secret. 
Will be released after 50 years.


----------



## Threevok (11 Sep 2019)

It doesn't surprise me that the Royals like FB pies

After all, they are all upper crust


----------



## Dirk (11 Sep 2019)

Threevok said:


> It doesn't surprise me that the Royals like FB pies
> 
> After all, they are all upper crust


Very good!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Sep 2019)

Vote Pie!


View: https://twitter.com/WYR_bot/status/1172864540410707968?s=19


----------



## AndyRM (4 Oct 2019)




----------



## Dirk (4 Oct 2019)

AndyRM said:


>



That has a certain beauty all of it's own.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

@Dirk, new vegetarian one,


----------



## roadrash (8 Oct 2019)

^^^^^that's just wrong^^^^^ cheese and onion pies are the devils work


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Dirk, new vegetarian one,
> View attachment 488295


My missus would love them! Cheese and onion is her favourite.
I must get a surprise stock in for her birthday.


----------



## roadrash (8 Oct 2019)

can you not talk some sense into her


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> can you not talk some sense into her


After 45 years? I doubt it. Besides - she's cheap to run.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> can you not talk some sense into her


I want to see how he manages to wrap them, and not give the game away with regards what the birthday present is.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> I want to see how he manages to wrap them, and not give the game away with regards what the birthday present is.


I'll stick one each side at the base of a box, wrap it up and tell her it's a shopping trolley.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Oct 2019)

It's a Brexiteer's banquet.


----------



## Dirk (8 Oct 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> It's a Brexiteer's banquet.


Politics thread is that way matey >>>


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Oct 2019)

Dirk said:


> Politics thread is that way matey >>>


Oops, I'm Ben Elton, goodnight.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Oct 2019)

Well, well, well

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/queen-loves-fray-bentos-pies-16900580



> The Queen shunned a la carte cuisine and loved to tuck into Fray Bentos tinned pies during long haul flights, her former pilot has claimed. Her Majesty couldn't resist the humble comfort food when she was flying around the globe - despite being able to choose dishes from some of the best chefs in the world. Other Royal Family members would also consume the Fray Bentos pies during the 90s. Appearing on a Channel 5 documentary, Graham Laurie said: "Do you know, they used to love it. I think it's such a lovely change from all that fancy food which comes first class."


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Well, well, well
> 
> https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/queen-loves-fray-bentos-pies-16900580


Which one though!!


----------



## Dirk (16 Oct 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Well, well, well
> 
> https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/queen-loves-fray-bentos-pies-16900580


Bit late to the party there matey. 


Dirk said:


> Well, all you food snobs; you don't get a much higher endorsement than this!
> 
> View attachment 484512
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Oct 2019)

https://inews.co.uk/inews-lifestyle...s28R0b4YABUeIrK_DSjhZmDQUpWFCElI0RjgU6GNHAGhg

A Fray Bentos vegan pie


----------



## Threevok (25 Oct 2019)

AFAIK, there was never any meat in them anyway, they must have fiddled with the pastry 

Any chance of a Gluten Free version ?


----------



## Dirk (25 Oct 2019)

Hmmm..........I was in Poundland yesterday and the FB pies were noticeable smaller than previously; barely more than a single portion.
I smell a rat.
Oh........hang on........that might be an idea for a future flavour.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Dec 2019)

Ineos are hiring a nutritionist. Anyone fancy a go?

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-ineos-hiring-performance-nutritionist-445464

Froome's miracle return to form: "It was the pies" says rider.


----------



## Dirk (23 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ineos are hiring a nutritionist. Anyone fancy a go?
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-ineos-hiring-performance-nutritionist-445464
> 
> Froome's miracle return to form: "It was the pies" says rider.


'Team Fray Bentos' has a certain cachet about it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (23 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Team Fray Bentos' has a certain cachet about it.




Makes you go, faster.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Dirk said:


> 'Team Fray Bentos' has a certain cachet about it.


Fray Bentos First Cycling. 
https://firstcycling.com/team.php?l=8724


----------



## roadrash (24 Dec 2019)

I have to say I am somewhat disappointed in fray bentos…..no turkey flavoured pie for Christmas dinner


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> I have to say I am somewhat disappointed in fray bentos…..no turkey flavoured pie for Christmas dinner


Send them a suggestion.
Next year, all our Christmas problems could be solved.


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2019)

Please tell me no one eats Fray bentos pies for Christmas.


classic33 said:


> Doesn't say which one(s) they had though.


It was for the corgies.


----------



## Dirk (24 Dec 2019)

derrick said:


> Please tell me no one eats Fray bentos pies for Christmas.
> It was for the corgies.


I was tempted this year in the caravan, but we opted for traditional Egg & Chips instead.
Maybe next year........


----------



## roadrash (24 Dec 2019)

maybe a turkey one @Dirk , after I have made the suggestion...…………………………………………………………………………………………………………….this time next year Rodney , we could be millionaires


----------



## Dirk (21 Mar 2020)

You all laughed at me for stockpiling FB pies.
I bet you ain't laughing now!


----------



## stephec (2 Apr 2020)

In our local Tesco during the first bout of panic buying all the tinned shelves were empty, apart from the FB section where there was stiil good stock, Morrisons up the road was exactly the same.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2020)

That was before @Dirk got there


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

stephec said:


> In our local Tesco during the first bout of panic buying all the tinned shelves were empty, apart from the FB section where there was stiil good stock, Morrisons up the road was exactly the same.





roadrash said:


> That was before @Dirk got there


They're imposing a three per item at the local stores, and they still sold out. 
Can't have been Dirk.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2020)

Dirk is a man of many disguises


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2020)

roadrash said:


> Dirk is a man of many disguises


That is the truest thing said in this thread.


----------



## Sterlo (2 Apr 2020)

Love em, but is it just me or they rapidly turning into gravy pies?


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

roadrash said:


> Dirk is a man of many disguises


His accent would stand out a mile though. And they act sorta odd down those parts!


----------



## Dirk (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> His accent would stand out a mile though. And they act sorta odd down those parts!


What accent would that be then?


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> What accent would that be then?


Nowt like a Yorkshire one!


----------



## derrick (2 Apr 2020)

Dirk said:


> You all laughed at me for stockpiling FB pies.
> I bet you ain't laughing now!


At least the dog will not starve.


----------



## DCBassman (21 May 2020)

As supplied by HM Guvmint


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2020)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 523828
> 
> 
> As supplied by HM Guvmint


They must be some big mofo ckickens to have balls that size!


----------



## DCBassman (21 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> They must be some big mofo ckickens to have balls that size!


Tasty, though!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (21 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> They must be some big mofo ckickens to have balls that size!



You've reminded me of the "Jeff Wode" scene in Withnail and I 

https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/a23b360d-608c-4256-876c-9874d4171950


----------



## Archie_tect (21 May 2020)

I'm starting to feel a bit queasy...


----------



## Dirk (21 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm starting to feel a bit queasy...


I'd recommend having a FB Steak & Kidney pie with mushy peas. It's a well tried folk cure for nausea.


----------



## dodgy (21 May 2020)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 523828
> 
> 
> As supplied by HM Guvmint



That's quite a sell by date.


----------



## DCBassman (21 May 2020)

The guvmint-supplied meatballs go well with the guvmint supplied mushy peas too!
Lovely! My wife (they're hers, really) makes dire vomiting noises when I get it all stirred up in the μ-wave...


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm starting to feel a bit queasy...


Why?


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Love em, but is it just me or they rapidly turning into gravy pies?



We bought 2 just before lockdown, and we've got a little box of stuff on the top of the kitchen cupboard just in case we run out. We did have the steak FB pie a couple of weeks ago, just to be a bad person, and yep, there wasn't much in it other than gravy. That said, it went down well with some chips.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

Dirk said:


> They must be some big mofo ckickens to have balls that size!


Remember what Dave7 saw on the road the other day!


----------



## Archie_tect (21 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why?


Processed chicken bits reformed into balls in tomato sauce.... 'scuse me, clear the way....


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2020)

As a precautionary measure, I purchased a couple of Fray Bentos pies at the start of lockdown.

It seemed a sensible idea - once the shops ran out of comestibles, I could enjoy their tasty goodness. 
I could use the removed lids as improvised circular saws to cut up fire wood, or if attacked they could be used as a rudimentary shuriken. The empty trays could be used to gather rain water or pan for gold once we abandon civilization and head for the hills.

However, things haven't got so bad that I've been tempted to have one yet.


----------



## Hover Fly (12 Aug 2020)

They empty cans are useful for feeding pets.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> As a precautionary measure, I purchased a couple of Fray Bentos pies at the start of lockdown.
> 
> It seemed a sensible idea - once the shops ran out of comestibles, I could enjoy their tasty goodness.
> I could use the removed lids as improvised circular saws to cut up fire wood, or if attacked they could be used as a rudimentary shuriken. The empty trays could be used to gather rain water or pan for gold once we abandon civilization and head for the hills.
> ...


You want to try panning opposite the site of the former hospital at Seacroft. It's been found there before.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> They empty cans are useful for feeding pets.


What did you think of the pie though!


----------



## stephec (12 Aug 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> They empty cans are useful for feeding pets.


Definitely when they're empty, as they'd turn their noses up at the cack that's inside them.


----------



## stephec (12 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> What did you think of the pie though!


See my post below. 😂


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

stephec said:


> Definitely when they're empty, as they'd turn their noses up at the cack that's inside them.


Have you tried the new vegetarian pies?


----------



## Notafettler (18 Aug 2020)

Dirk said:


> A meal for two - less than 600 calories with the tinned veg - and 80p a portion.......what's not to like?


The taste


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Dec 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/DpFblhM-a7Q


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View: https://youtu.be/DpFblhM-a7Q



Have you tried one yet though?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Dec 2020)

Not on your Nelly.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Not on your Nelly.


Nelly says to tell you, you can use a chair like anyone else.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Dec 2020)

Still ploughing through tins of FB chicken meatballs, courtesy of the first lockdown!


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Still ploughing through tins of FB chicken meatballs, courtesy of the first lockdown!



Well, at least meatballs are versatile... And I hope you have a good supply of spaghetti to go with them...


----------



## DCBassman (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, at least meatballs are versatile... And I hope you have a good supply of spaghetti to go with them...


Big pyrex bowl, empty in meatballs and a tin of bachelors Bigga marrowfat peas (also stockpiled from lockdown boxes. 
Put in meek row wah vay for appropriate time.
Well-buttered bread.
Fabulous!


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Big pyrex bowl, empty in meatballs and a tin of bachelors Bigga marrowfat peas (also stockpiled from lockdown boxes.
> Put in meek row wah vay for appropriate time.
> Well-buttered bread.
> Fabulous!



Please, not the peas!!!


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (10 Dec 2020)

Come on... give peas a chance.


----------



## Sterlo (10 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Still ploughing through tins of FB chicken meatballs, courtesy of the first lockdown!


 Please, note the chicken ones. Why did they stop doing pork meatballs, at least they were tasty.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Please, not the peas!!!


I treat them similarly to faggots. And you can't have faggots without peas!


Sterlo said:


> Please, note the chicken ones. Why did they stop doing pork meatballs, at least they were tasty.


I agree, the pork ones were better. They might still be available, but chicken is what Boris supplied!


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 Dec 2020)

My tin of Aldi meatballs were not good. Maybe OK on a cold windy campsite.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> I treat them similarly to faggots. And you can't have faggots without peas!



Mmmmm, faggots!


----------



## DCBassman (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, faggots!


Brains Faggots!


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Brains Faggots!



The ones off the deli counter in Tesco!  But at the moment, thanks to the pandemic, the deli counter is shut.  So no Walkers pork pies either...


----------



## DCBassman (10 Dec 2020)

While in the RAF, I lived for a while near Melton Mowbray. Ah, such pies!
My first post was at RAF Oakington, up your way.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> While in the RAF, I lived for a while near Melton Mowbray. Ah, such pies!
> My first post was at RAF Oakington, up your way.



Yeah, Oakington's not a million miles away. It's just on the outskirts of Cambridge. I'm a little bit further north. 

A good pork pie is a thing of beauty.


----------



## DCBassman (11 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> A good pork pie is a thing of beauty.


Oh it is, it is


----------



## stephec (11 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Big pyrex bowl, empty in meatballs and a tin of bachelors Bigga marrowfat peas (also stockpiled from lockdown boxes.
> Put in meek row wah vay for appropriate time.
> Well-buttered bread.
> Fabulous!


Stand well back, and no naked flames. 😄


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Oh it is, it is



Crisp pastry, well-seasoned filling with plenty of pepper, just the right amount of jelly to fill the top... 

And a nice dollop of chutney on the side to help it along.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> And a nice dollop of chutney on the side to help it along.



Nooo, pristine and solo!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Jan 2021)

The first batch of Fray Bentos Steak & Kidney pies was made in August 1937.

Due to Covid and food shortages, the second batch will be produced next week.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> I know it's probably a bit weird, but I love 'em.
> Brings back childhood memories everytime I have one.
> Any other afficianados?
> Comfort food and only £1 a throw.
> View attachment 394832


A couple of years ago my cousins from the USA came over to Blighty and as you'd expect, their FB posts were full of photos of British curiosities... one of which was a pie in a tin. Their friends back home were completely mystified by it.


----------



## Dirk (21 Jan 2021)

Blimey - 100 pages on Fray Bentos.
Whodathunkit?


----------



## Once a Wheeler (21 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Do they still have that wonderful finger-amputating can opener key, and the razor-sharp slashing can lid?


Moha can openers for me, every time:



The only opener I have ever found that leaves both the lid edge and the can top too blunt to cut you. I picked one up on my travels but you can probably find them on line. Brilliant for children and people who like their fingers.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Dirk said:


> Blimey - 100 pages on Fray Bentos.
> Whodathunkit?


There's another vegan pie in the range. Anyone any idea what?

In B&M's yesterday and the boxfull were picked off the shelf.* They'd tried the other two, so didn't bother with them.

*Leaving only an empty space.


----------



## Dirk (17 May 2021)

For all you naysayers out there - proof that Fray Bentos pies are posh.
https://mol.im/a/9585449


----------



## mistyoptic (17 May 2021)

Dirk said:


> For all you naysayers out there - proof that Fray Bentos pies are posh.
> https://mol.im/a/9585449


Think I scored more on that posh list than on the one referred to on the other thread


----------



## RoMeR (1 Jun 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Brains Faggots!


I'm with you on that, £1 for 6 at Aldi.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (1 Jun 2021)

On the original subject - we used to get the 'Just Steak' version of the tinned pie

Since a shortage during lockdown I can no longer find them - nearest is Steak and Kidney which my wife is not fussy on

anyone seen any recently??


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> On the original subject - we used to get the 'Just Steak' version of the tinned pie
> 
> Since a shortage during lockdown I can no longer find them - nearest is Steak and Kidney which my wife is not fussy on
> 
> anyone seen any recently??


_"New Improved Recipe"_ across the lid. They're still out there, Tesco's had them today.


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2021)

In 1957 it was said Juventus wanted John Charles, of Leeds United and Fray Bentos wanted all the others.


----------

